# Against the Storm: Luskan (Summoning shaff)



## DM_Matt (Jun 17, 2003)

This is the trhread where we figure out how to get you guys caught up with everyone, and complete your backgrounds...


----------



## shaff (Jun 17, 2003)

k, im rarin to go!


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 17, 2003)

> k, im rarin to go!




Ok, then hawsabout you give yourself a background appropriate to the campaign, then either some up with an appropriate way for you to be involved, or I will use your background to make you one.


----------



## shaff (Jun 18, 2003)

ok, i will, what is the setting of the game as of now, an where is everyone else in the party?


----------



## Calim (Jun 18, 2003)

Ravin grew up in Luskan.  He spent a lot of time trying to fit in but never actually could manage to stay up with the more physical groups who played in the streets.  So he started staying inside more and being bored more as well.  And as kids can, he started annoying his mother and she decided to send him to the library where others could watch him.  He however found a new life waiting for him at the library, a life limited only by his slight frame and the books he could get off the shelf.  There were several nights over the next few years he was at the library until after dark.  His mother would always do the same thing, come get get him take him home and ground him but it never worked she would always relent and he would always be able to go back within a few days.  He explored his intellect until one day there was a fire at home.  He was trapped inside his parents house until a paladin burst in and saved him.  He was burned almost beyond recognition but again thanks to the paladin he escaped with a minor scar over his arms and legs.  A scar like the flame itself.  He spent the next several years as a wizards apprentice, he was intent on not being as weak as he felt he was trapped by the fire.  

After becoming a successful wizard he had another incident which involved fire.  He had a failure with one of his spells and he ended up burning his house down and everything he owned as well but he himself aside from being naked he was untouched.  He finally realized he should embrace the flame and he after that he did.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 18, 2003)

Here's a slightly less rough draft of Mecholithi's history... I'm pretty flexible about it if anything needs to be changed to fit the game.

Mecholithi was born in Harrowdale, the conservative country atmosphere was an ill fit from the start. Her parents are both clerics of Ehlonna and have chosen a quiet life of introspection and contemplation. Her eldest sister has followed in their footsteps. The middle sister is a sorceress, and like their parents, enjoys a peaceful life full of simple pleasures. Mechothli was a constant trial to her parents, who loved her greatly but did not understand her. The question, “Why can’t you be more like Meneltarm and Malinalda?” was oft asked by her parents and the others in their village.

Frustrated at their inability to mold Mecholithi into their quiet life, her parents sent her to Silverymoon and her Aunt Eissabelth. Eissabelth worked as a mercenary and was able to give Mecholithi the skills to protect herself when her constant quests for adventure got her into trouble and instill in the young elf a sense of discipline and purpose. She fought and trained with the company until her aunt retired, and then began doing freelance work.

Ironically, shortly after Mecholithi left the provincial region, Harrowdale Town became a significant trading post. Bringing visitors from the outside world and new ideas to Harrowdale.

Aunt Eissabelth retired about six years ago and Mecholithi began doing security and guard work both for the city of Silverymoon and for individual patrons. The skills learned for battle and high adventure make her a fearsome warrior; the discipline and loyalty to one’s employers learned from her Aunt and the other mercenaries make her an excellent bodyguard. Like many other aspects of her life, Mecholithi tends to take her work very (some would say too) seriously. 

She has not heard from any member of her family since the troubles began.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 19, 2003)

Ok, we need a story from shaff.  But as for the rest...

Calim:  Would it be in character for Ravin to take $2,500gp from a mysterious figure to assist a group  in a mission that will culminate in the firey destruction of the Temple of Umberlee?

Tanstaafl:  Would it be appropriate for Mecholithi to be asked by the wood elves of the High Forest, who she happens to currently be working for, if you don't mind), to immediately join a group of adventurers in Luskan after a cleric that they sent on that mission was captured.  She is to recover her comrade and aid them in completing their mission.

Are those two acceptable?


----------



## shaff (Jun 19, 2003)

can u give me some names of the town they are in, and towns that are somewhat nearby?  Also, can i have the names of nearby forests?  If i had those it would make it A LOT easier.


----------



## Calim (Jun 20, 2003)

Fire = Good so anything going on with fire is good 

Btw he has just recently acquired his familiar and accepted that fire is the true source of power so he may be a bit hotheaded at first(sorry could not help it)


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 20, 2003)

Shaff:  They are in Luskan, a far North port city.  They are near the High Forest, but are the only major city nearby.  To the North are goblinoid hordes and barbarian tribes.  A bit South down the coast is Neverwinter (still free).  Feel free to make up small towns....


----------



## shaff (Jun 20, 2003)

ok, ill have it done by tonight.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 20, 2003)

Sounds good to me...


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 22, 2003)

I need shaff's info so that we can start...


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 23, 2003)

If shaff doesn't post soon, I am going to start you guys in and then deal with the guy on the waitlist...


----------



## shaff (Jun 23, 2003)

sorry, my father showed up unexpectedly and took me to his house this weekend.  So i had no access to a computer, but i did right it out on paper, so ill type it up a little later 2night.  Very sorry about the inconveinience.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 23, 2003)

Are the new characters supposed to know each other or be working together at this point?


----------



## shaff (Jun 23, 2003)

Rannos of Solewood:

Rannos was born in Neverwinter, but his mother took him to live in Solewood with her after his father ran out on his mother before Rannos was born.  The people of Neverwinter looked at his mother as the town whore because his father left his mother after getting her pregnant.  1 day, hen Rannos was 16 years old, his mother went out to Neverwinter to shop for food.... She never returned.  After living of the graciousness of his neighbors for a few months, Rannos realized his mother was not coming back.  When Rannos turned 17, he packed up all he owned and walked north.  He didnt know what he was going to do, or where he was going to go.  Then 1 day he saw an inviting forest (high forest).  He built a small dwelling near the edge of the forest and hunted the game in the forest for food, and drank from the stream flowing through the forest.1 day he came upon a ferocious bear.  Rannos was sure the bear would kill him, but yet he did not run.  The bear had a certain compassion in his eyes.  After staying with the bear just sitting with him for a few days, Rannos befriended him.  They hav been friends ever since.  Hearing of Luskan by passer-byers Rannos buys all of his non-food neccesary gear there.  Rannos brings his bear friend with him everywhere, and i mean everywhere possible, even when he goes into town to shop.  That is where he is right now, shopping in Luskan.


----------



## shaff (Jun 23, 2003)

is this background ok?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 23, 2003)

hmmm....I need some element of passion or loyalty, something to give him a reason to join up...Although I suppose that I can just give you a vision from your god or something...


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 23, 2003)

Mecholithi walks towards the edge of Luskan turning over her chieftain's words in her head...About the temples that needed to be attacked...about the missing girl from down south...about the cleric of Solonor that he sent who has since been captured....This mission would certainly be a challenge for her.  She is a defender, not an invader.  A protector, not a desecrator. Infiltration and destruction of urban complexes is not exactly her area of expertise, but she trusts in his wisdom in choosing her.  She does wonder, however, who strange elf standing in the back of the room was, and more importantly, why he was wearing a signet ring bearing the peronal seal of Queen Amruil of Evermeet, which undoubtably marks him as a very important individual if not an agent of the queen.  Suddenly, she senses a presense behind her.  In one fluid motion, she draws her swords and spins around to stab whoever is behind her.  A man in a blue hooded robe twists a quarterstaff in his two hands such that each half parries a balde outwards, then punches the staff forward and hits her under the chin, knocking her flat on her back.

He pulls off his hood, revealing a human pretty-boy with long (for a man) blond hair and piercing blue eyes.  He look to be in his early 20's, but she surmises that he is in actuality quite a bit older than that. Mecholithi recognizes him from a drawing that her chieftain showed her.  He is the fighting cleric of Mystra who she is supposed to meet in Luskan to recieve her mission from.

"Whoa, careful there. You must be Mecholithi.  You can call me Jonathan.  You OK? <Jonathan bends down and extends his hand to help her up>


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 23, 2003)

Ravin sits in his small rented house, staring into the fire burning in his fireplace and pondering its chaotic, destructive beauty as he tosses various substances into it to watch how they burn.  He hears a crash downstairs.  Folowed by an explosion  apparently someone tried to break down the front door, activating his explosive traps.  As expected, he hears a whining noise that he identifies to be his Alarm spell being triggered.  You hear a gruff voice shout "POLICE!  Come out where I can see you with your hands up!"


----------



## shaff (Jun 23, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *hmmm....I need some element of passion or loyalty, something to give him a reason to join up...Although I suppose that I can just give you a vision from your god or something... *




after his mother never returned he has always wanted to get further away from this place, just thought i would let u know.

Im also a devoted follower of whoever the god of the woodlands is in your world... or if u dont have 1, then the god of nature.


----------



## Calim (Jun 23, 2003)

Ravin, with one last glance toward the fire starts downstairs to see what the commotion was.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 23, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *
> "Whoa, careful there. You must be Mecholithi.  You can call me Jonathan.  You OK? <Jonathan bends down and extends his hand to help her up> *




Mecholithi ignores the profered hand and rises quickly to her feet in one fluid motion. 

"I'm fine, thank you."

She takes a step back and sheaths her sword (keeping one hand on it).

"I believe you have a message for me."

_edit: Is it a bad sign when you mis-spell your character's name? _


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 24, 2003)

Ravin sees an Orge-Mage just inside the doorway with the well-tailored purple uniform of an officer in Storm's army.  Next to him are tow hobgoblins with XBows drawn,  cocked, and pointed at the stairs.  You hear noises and see several armed and uniformed orcs running around downstairs ahouting in Orcish.  

"We haven't much time, Jonathan says.  Our companions are currently holed up in an inn by the seashore.  They don;t know it yet, but they are surrounded by police and soldiers.  They aren't going to get out without a diversion.  A few more will be meeting with us, and then we will make one.  <Looks at Mecholithi's somewhat swollen chin>  You sure I can't help...Its my sacred duty, after all. <his right hand glows>?   Again, I'm very sorry.  I'm just a bit, on edge...the past week or two have not been kind to me."


----------



## shaff (Jun 24, 2003)

o u need anyhting else from me?


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 24, 2003)

Mecholithi fingers her chin gingerly.
"Yeah, but do it quickly and lets get moving. What sort of a diversion did you have in mind?"

After he heals her...

"C'mon, lead the way to the inn. We can talk about a plan as we go."


----------



## Calim (Jun 24, 2003)

_Ok what did I do this time?_ 

"May I help you, ummm erm gentlmen?" assessing the situation quickly a spell comes quickly to mind readied to cast if he is given the wrong answer to the question.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 24, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *Ok what did I do this time?
> 
> "May I help you, ummm erm gentlmen?" assessing the situation quickly a spell comes quickly to mind readied to cast if he is given the wrong answer to the question. *




OGM: "Come out where I can see you, pyro-freak.  Someone blew the top floor of the Black Unicorn and the guard towers on the roof to firey little bits about an hour ago.  Come out of there.  We have some questions to ask you..but not here..."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 24, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *Mecholithi fingers her chin gingerly.
> "Yeah, but do it quickly and lets get moving. What sort of a diversion did you have in mind?"
> 
> After he heals her...
> ...




Jonathan rubs his hand quickly accross her chin, and it heals completely.

"The inn is accross the street from the docks.  They are trapped on the top floor with a small army outside surrounding the building, plus a good-sized horde of civilian onlookers.  We will be meeting up with a few others before busting them out of there.  The fire mage should be particularly useful...


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 24, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *
> 
> after his mother never returned he has always wanted to get further away from this place, just thought i would let u know.
> 
> Im also a devoted follower of whoever the god of the woodlands is in your world... or if u dont have 1, then the god of nature. *




Rannos awakens in his bedroom to see a seven-foot tall hairy ape-man with leaves and twigs intertwined into his fur.  In a booming voice, it says: 

"I am Kurdin, Grand Druid of the North.  It is about time that you began to fulfill your destiny, to accomplish what your god has choesen for you in the future, as well as to better understand your path.  Some allies of mine are in need of aid, surrounded by hostile forces in an inn in Luskan.  they are there to rescue their captive friends, as well as punish the Lskanite temples of Umberlee and Gond for the evils they have wrought.  If you embrace your destiny, you must ealize that it will be dangerous. You very well might not survive to see the end.  But if reject it, your future may indeed be bleaker....


----------



## Calim (Jun 24, 2003)

"Would it matter if I told you that I have been here all morning?  I did not think so."  Looking at the entourage and seeing that he likely would be blamed no matter what, Ravin casts his spell via his rod at the Ogre Mage.

Maximized Fireball DC 23 SR is plus 2 as well since it is fire.
60 damage is full

"To me Alexand'drahar," with those words Ravin climbs as quickly as possible the stairs back to his fire.  He grabs up his belongings and teleports to an alley close to Black Unicorn.  To admire the work as well as to find out for himself who did it.  Once there he will start casting Phantasmal Steed so if need be he can make a quick escape.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 24, 2003)

Mechothli picks up her backpack and swings it over one shoulder. Double checks her blades, and nods at Jonathan. "I'm ready, lets go!"


----------



## shaff (Jun 24, 2003)

of course i will go, i will follow my gods until the end of the earth.  I will gather my things and head to Luskan immediately.  Thank you.
With that he gets up and gets his gear together, and called bollan to come with him.  Good-bye grand druid, i shall not fail thee or my god.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 27, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *"Would it matter if I told you that I have been here all morning?  I did not think so."  Looking at the entourage and seeing that he likely would be blamed no matter what, Ravin casts his spell via his rod at the Ogre Mage.
> 
> Maximized Fireball DC 23 SR is plus 2 as well since it is fire.
> 60 damage is full
> ...




The orcs see waht Ravin is doing, and fire their Xbows, one shot hitting him in the chest (10dmg).  He still casts his spell sucessfully, however, and the Orcs are blasted to bits and the OM thrown through the door.  Meanwilhe, the botto mfloor is quite wreked. He moves up the stairs and tries to teleport, but his spell fails.  There are sounds downstairs, but he does not know how many more baddies there are.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 27, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *of course i will go, i will follow my gods until the end of the earth.  I will gather my things and head to Luskan immediately.  Thank you.
> With that he gets up and gets his gear together, and called bollan to come with him.  Good-bye grand druid, i shall not fail thee or my god. *




Once he grabs his stuff, in a blink of an eye he is transported to a wooded area.  He appears right in front of Mecholithi and Jonathan.


----------



## shaff (Jun 27, 2003)

OOC: are those 2 party members???  ive tried not to read much of the IC thread because i ifgured i wouldnt know anyhting about it up until i got there, so i wanted to have no OOC knowledge IC.


IC:
"ummmm, Hello, I am Rannos, who might you 2 be?  Do you happen to know where i am???"


----------



## Calim (Jun 27, 2003)

"Damn it, gotta go," Casts dimension door to get as far away as possible and as close to were i wanted to teleport.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 27, 2003)

Mechothli steps in front of Jonathan, sword drawn. And realizes that, from her experience with him, he probably doesn't need her protection. She stares at the unexpected newcomer and waits to see what Jonathan will do, preparing to follow his lead.


----------



## shaff (Jun 28, 2003)

Rannos jumps backards away from the hostile people... Drawing his Finely crafted 2-bladed sword.  The ends of the swords glow with a blue luminesence.

"now now theres no need for hostility here, i was 'transported' here and i dont know where i am or how i got here...' 
Bollan rares his teeth at them, he looks like he is about to attack unless the threat is lessened.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 28, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *"Damn it, gotta go," Casts dimension door to get as far away as possible and as close to were i wanted to teleport. *




Ravin senses that something is blocking transportation magics from functioning properly.  three uniformed orcs weilding clubs charge up the stairs.


----------



## shaff (Jun 28, 2003)

Rannos looks around trying to take in his surroundings, trying to figure out where he is.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 28, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *Rannos looks around trying to take in his surroundings, trying to figure out where he is. *




It you are in a wooded area, right by a road.  You can see Luskan about a mile down the road.


----------



## shaff (Jun 28, 2003)

Rannos:
"Please be so kind as to answer me, how did you get here?  Maybe that will help me find out how i got here.  Are you on a mission form your god as well?"

Rannos says, "down"  and Bollan backs away from the 2 men and walks to the side of Rannos, and sits down.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 29, 2003)

Jonathan smiles and calmly walks from behind Mecholithi towards Rannos.  He puts his hand on Mechilithi's sword arm, signaling her to stand down, the walks up to Rannos and does the same.  

"No need for bloodshed, warriors.  We are indeed fated to be companions.  Who sent you here, ranger?  Was it Kurdin? <Rannos answers in the affirmative>  Of course it was; I expected that he would find more to send us.  We must get into Luskan and meet up with my companion Finn and a pyromancer named Ravin, then help rescue our comrades beseiged atop a seaside inn."

You move the short way to Luskan, and reach the gates of the city.  The road is well-guarded, with many well-armed Luskanite soldiers and several of Storm's goblinoids supervising, including an OgreMage.  They seem to be stopping and interrogating everyone who seeks to enter.

How do you plan to get through?


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 29, 2003)

"Do you think they'd beleive we are interested in joining them? Or that we are visiting relatives in Luskan? Maybe there is less guarded way into the city?" Mecholithi whispers to her companions.


----------



## shaff (Jun 29, 2003)

Rannos:
"well without lying i have no way to get in.  My reason for coming here is unknown to me.  All i know is Im on a quest from my god.  It seems Jonathan knows more about my mission than i do." 

OOC:  DM_Matt


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 29, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *Rannos:
> "well without lying i have no way to get in.  My reason for coming here is unknown to me.  All i know is Im on a quest from my god.  It seems Jonathan knows more about my mission than i do."
> 
> OOC:  DM_Matt *




OOC: Yes, apparently he does.  From what you gather, it seems that he is claiming that you have been sent to accompany him,at least initially, to help some of his companions under seige in a seaside inn.


----------



## shaff (Jun 29, 2003)

OOC: gotcha
Maybe we should tell tem were just going to the pub or sumthin.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 29, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *OOC: gotcha
> Maybe we should tell tem were just going to the pub or sumthin. *




Jonathan:  "Why would we travel to a city  just to go to a bar?"


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 29, 2003)

"Would they let us in if we were on our way to meet someone?"

She watches the guards for a moment, trying to see who they are letting in and who they are turning aside. {Spot?}


----------



## shaff (Jun 29, 2003)

"Jonathan, i regularly come here to shop and so forth, been to the pub a couple times.  So maybe they would recognize me.

And yes, they would probably let us in to if we were coming to see someone, but they will probably ask who it is, and why we are visiting them.  And i dont know if we want to give them all that information.

Maybe i could say i was coming to town to do my weekly shopping and now have u 2 living with or near me so i was showing you around town so you could do the shopping in the future."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 29, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *"Would they let us in if we were on our way to meet someone?"
> 
> She watches the guards for a moment, trying to see who they are letting in and who they are turning aside. {Spot?} *




M moves forward a bit and finds a place where she can monitor the guards.  The guards seem to be accepting enterence papers of some sort.   Those without them seem to pay a fee, although some without them are turned back.  She doubts that she can get close enough to evesdrop without being noticed. As a group in a covered wagon talks to the guards, a hobgoblin uniformed as an officer in Storm's forces sneaks towards the side of the wagon, and padlocks a chain onto the backwheel.  Soldiers draw weapons and point them at the two men riding in front, and the Ogre-Mage and a Luskanite officer approach the vehicle.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 29, 2003)

"Let's get in line, we can use the shopping story and pay the addmittance fee." Mechothli sais, she keeps one eye on those approaching the wagon as she slowly moves forward (assuming the others agree with the plan - if they don't she'll stay where she is).


----------



## Calim (Jun 29, 2003)

Ravin quickly and defensively casts haste and then casts lightning bolt down the stairs if the orcs are still climbing if not he will cast flame wall to cut them off from getting to him, hot side towards the orcs.

After either are accomplished Ravin will look towards the window and jump out casting featherfall.  Then head to nearest hiding spot.


----------



## shaff (Jun 30, 2003)

Rannos starts walking forward as to go into town using the shopping story.  But as he sees the wagon incedent, which im hoping he does since hes got a "decent" spot.  He stays and watches.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 30, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *Ravin quickly and defensively casts haste and then casts lightning bolt down the stairs if the orcs are still climbing if not he will cast flame wall to cut them off from getting to him, hot side towards the orcs.
> 
> After either are accomplished Ravin will look towards the window and jump out casting featherfall.  Then head to nearest hiding spot. *




Ravin hastes himself and blasts the Orcs, throwing them down the stairs.  He grabs his pack and feather falls out the window, only to be confronted with two angry Orcs in front of him, who were waiting below the window.  They begin beating him with big iron clubs, one hitting him in the face, one hitting him in the back, and the other in the stomach.  Ravin falls  down at the base of the wall (35dmg, hp --> 5)

Suddenly a man with darts from the shadows and drives a longsword into the back of one of the orcs.  The orc turns from Ravin in pain, just in time to see the man kick the other orc into the wall.  The orcs raise their clubs, preparing to fight.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 30, 2003)

Several elves leave the back of the wagon.  Instead of surrendering, however, they draw swords and battle the guards.  Meanwhile, archers shoot the driver and the man next to him with Xbow, and the OgreMage throws the driver off the wagon.


----------



## shaff (Jun 30, 2003)

"Aye, this may be our chance to get in unchecked, let us go help the gaurds of this fair city, who knows what those elves have done.  " With that, Rannos says to bollan, "stay", and dashes to the aid of the gaurds.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 30, 2003)

With a regretful glance at those fighting the guards, Mechothli follows Rannos.


----------



## Calim (Jun 30, 2003)

Alexandrahar moves into the way of the orc who is closest to Ravin and try and disrupt any attacks until Ravin can get up.

ooc: Alex is total defensive

Ravin takes in his surroundings and glances about to see that there is someone there to aid him or so it appears.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 1, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *Alexandrahar moves into the way of the orc who is closest to Ravin and try and disrupt any attacks until Ravin can get up.
> 
> ooc: Alex is total defensive
> 
> Ravin takes in his surroundings and glances about to see that there is someone there to aid him or so it appears. *




Ravin is at 5, not negavites.  He can get up as a move equiv.  A man wearing a mask and mitheril armor under traveling clothes brandishes two swords at the orcs, and the three fight...


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 1, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *With a regretful glance at those fighting the guards, Mechothli follows Rannos. *




Mecholithi, Rannos, and Jonathan move in closer to the guards.  

The other elf in front pulls on a small wooden nub in the carriage, brining out a hidden stilletto dripping with a green poison.  He drives it deep into the back of the Ogre-Mage, then jumps backwards onto the top of the wagon, rolls, and winds up sprawled on his stomach on top of the round covering.  He pulls from under his jacket a folded bow, which he expertly unfolds and locks into place. he draws an arrow from a quiver on his thigh.

Four others fan out evenly around the back of the wagon, each weilding two swords, one long and one short.  Although they seem adept at remaining in their "zones" and working in tandem, they fight in a mobile, fluid, almost dance-like fighting style.  Mecholithi recognizes it as thildrar, taught widely to elven rangers in northern communities, particularly those in elite military units.  At least two others are firing bows from inside the wagon.

Each elf is challenged by a large orcish guard with a greatclub, with two humans with glaives behind them


----------



## Calim (Jul 1, 2003)

Ravin stands and looks around again.  "Thank you stranger" with that said he will ready his invisibilty wand and defensively casts magic missle at the orc that the stranger has not directly engaged.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 1, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *Ravin stands and looks around again.  "Thank you stranger" with that said he will ready his invisibilty wand and defensively casts magic missle at the orc that the stranger has not directly engaged. *




The guy who got stabbed is behind the healthy one, so Ravin blasts him, knocking him down.  He starts getting back up, though.

The other orc lets out a war cry and charges.  The masked man holds his ground, then briefly raises his smaller sword, to deflect the club slightly, then lunging forward with his larger sword, driving his blade through the Orc's gut  (AoO v Headlong Rush Feat, crit.  The Orc pulls away in pain, and the masked man slices a hole in his throat with his smaller sword.  As the orc doubles over gasping, the masked man slashes his blade accross the Orc's neck, sending blood spurting everywhere, and in one fluid circular motion he raises the blade above the Orc's head and brings the blade down, cracking the Orc's skull open.  The Orc falls to the ground, but moves to rise.

You hear more coming.  At least two are coming from each of the two sides of the house.

The masked man says "Looks like a good time to get out of here..."


----------



## shaff (Jul 1, 2003)

OOC: would Rannos be able to bypass the combat outside the wagon and jump into the wagon to fight the 2 with bows?


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 1, 2003)

Mechothli draws her bastard sword and her short sword. She stays near Jon but will attack the nearest enemy if he joins the fray.


_ooc: if possible she will make a full attack utilizing Imp2WF; if not she will make the fullest attack she can._


----------



## Calim (Jul 1, 2003)

"Right behind you," Ravin will magic missle the previous recipient if the masked man finishs his off if not he will follow the man.


----------



## shaff (Jul 2, 2003)

this is what Rannos looks like, although the face isnt pale like the drawing....


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 3, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *"Right behind you," Ravin will magic missle the previous recipient if the masked man finishs his off if not he will follow the man. *




The Orc that Ravin magic missiled stands back up, and Ravin blasts him again, blowing a huge bloody hole in his chest and putting him back down for good.  

The four orcs round the corner, and appear well-burned.  They must be among the same ones you blasted before.

"The masked man says.  These are wounded...Whadda-ya-say we finish this?"

He engages one set of orcs.  As they move in with their clubs, he parrys the outside orc with his offhand blade, and swings around to drive his other blade through the orc's flank, and then he spins rapidly to drive it again deep into his back.  As the orc cries in pain, the masked man slits his throat with his other sword.

The other orc meanwhile lets loose a war cry and jumps at the masked man, smashing his club into his head, throwing him down on top of his dead adversary.


----------



## Calim (Jul 3, 2003)

Ravin will start defensively casting to summon a Lantern Archon.  With his partial action he will move away from the attackers as best he can.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 3, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *Mechothli draws her bastard sword and her short sword. She stays near Jon but will attack the nearest enemy if he joins the fray.
> 
> 
> ooc: if possible she will make a full attack utilizing Imp2WF; if not she will make the fullest attack she can. *




Better Description of Area:  The wagon is in the middle of a tunnel about 20 feet long, 20 feet high, and 30 feet wide.  There are doors inside the tunnel on each side, as well as booths for collecting tolls and such.

One of the elves in the wagon sees the three of you approach, as he continues plugging the guards with arrows.  When he sees Mecholithi draw her two swords and move into the fight in a combat stance, he recognizes her fighting style as  another reletivly common elven two-weapon battle technique, and he shouts to the other elves.  "Reenforcements!  Press Outwards!"

The four elves move at their attackers.  The first one fakes as if he is going to dive  through his attackers, but suddenly he jumps onto their two lowering polearms, takes a step forward on them, jumps, flips and lands behind his attackers.  The second fakes a high jump to get the polarms raised, moves through the center attacker's space, parrying his weapons aside, and gets behind him.  the other two bypasss their opponents as well.

The first elf simultaneously stabs both humans in the back, lifts himself up in the swords embedded in them, and kicks the orc as he turns around. 

The others makes similar moves, altohugh all the guards remain standing.  The guards miss far more often than they hit.  Each elf is wounded nonetheless, but none very seriously.

Meanwhile, as the OgreMage overcomes the pain of the poison, he keeps pounding the wounded driver, but the other elf  Puts two arrows in his back, distracting him long eenough for the driver to draw a   venom-dripping knife and throw it into the Orge's chest, then jump past him, land on the front of the wagon, and roll off onto the other side  The Orge-Mage falls over in convultions.


----------



## shaff (Jul 3, 2003)

hearing the elves call for reenforcemnts Rannos thinks wiser of jumping into the wagon, and goes after the elf next to the one Mechothli attacks.

OOC: Rannos also has Improved 2 weapon fighting...  and will get as many attacks as possible.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 3, 2003)

_ooc: I'm confused... I thought we would be moving in to help the elves... since they are fighting against the minions of the same warlord who we oppose? Have I mis-interpreted something?_


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 3, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *hearing the elves call for reenforcemnts Rannos thinks wiser of jumping into the wagon, and goes after the elf next to the one Mechothli attacks.
> 
> OOC: Rannos also has Improved 2 weapon fighting...  and will get as many attacks as possible. *




It seems to rannos that the elf was interpreting you guys as reinforcements, not calling for reenforcements.



			
				Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *
> ooc: I'm confused... I thought we would be moving in to help the elves... since they are fighting against the minions of the same warlord who we oppose? Have I mis-interpreted something? *




It seems htat rannos wants to help the guards so that they will let you guys into the city.  Work this out in-character.


----------



## shaff (Jul 3, 2003)

realizing his mistake, Rannos Moves in to attack a group of the least wounded gaurds.  He will attack the half-orc first, and if that orc falls he will attack 1 of the humans with the rest of his attacks.

OOC:  Rannos also has Improved 2 weapon fighting, and wants to get all the attacks in that he can.  And yes, I figured we were going to help the gaurds so they would let us in.  I have not read anything not pertaining to Rannos, i dont want to have OOC knowledge because it will affect my decisions IC.  So i did not know that the gaurds worked for the bad guys.  I appoligze for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 3, 2003)

Mechothli makes eye contact with the elves in the wagon and nods at them. Moving up behind the nearest guard. She attacks with a hail of blows swiftly and without warning.


_ooc: Mechothli will move in for a flank if possible and attack with her Bastard Sword... if the distance is to great for her to close in one turn she will move toward the battle as quickly and quietly as possible._


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 4, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *Ravin will start defensively casting to summon a Lantern Archon.  With his partial action he will move away from the attackers as best he can. *




Ravin casts the spell, managing to stay out of the Orcs reach (just barely).  They will catch up quite soon, though.  He manages to greab his swords, though, and he slices his larger sword into the Orcs kneecaps, knocking him down.  The swordsman unleashes a series of cuts with both blades, and in moments the Orc falls dead.  The Ogremage and another Orc come near the corner.

The bloodied swordsman starts to move towards Ravin.  "On second thought, maybe we should go..."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 4, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ooc: Mechothli will move in for a flank if possible and attack with her Bastard Sword... if the distance is to great for her to close in one turn she will move toward the battle as quickly and quietly as possible. *




BTW, as of now the 3.5e Power Attack Rules apply (+2 dmg for every -1 attack when using a two-handed weapon)


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 4, 2003)

Mecholithi watches the elves and the guards fight, slowly walking up to them.  Without warning, she puts both hands on her bastard sword and slices one of the human guards in the flank.  The blow rips right through his ribcage, and he falls to his knees (15 dmg, hp-->0.).  Mecholithi then raises her sword again and crushes his head.  In something of a battle frenzy (Great Cleave activated), she slices another one throgh the chest (hp-->0), and he falls down.  The orc finds himself alone in between Meholithi and the other elf, who drives his blade through the Orc's neck (crit) killing him.

Rannos dives into the fray, stabbing and killing one of the humans, turning quickly with his other blade to wound the other in the stomach(Cleave), spinning the blade around to plant the other sid ein his face (dropping him), then stabbing the Orc in the back as well.  The elf in front of the Orc wounds him, but the Orc still stands.

The elf on top of the wagon fires an arrow into the badly-wounded OgreMage, another to kill the severely wounded human next to Mecholithi, and another killing blow into the Rannos' orc's head (crit).

Jonathan and his staff glow with blue energy.  He moves behind the other group and uses the two-sided staff punch that Metholithi is a bit too intimately familiar with to smash both guards to the ground.  Jonathan and his elf swarm the Orc with a flurry of attacks, killing him.

The ramparts on the walls above are now swarming.  An alarm bell is heard.  soldiers begin swarming towards the gatehouse, walls, and tower.  The doors at the other end of the tunnel are being closed.  One of the elves in the wagon hangs a flask with an organge liquid in it from the ceiling of the wagon with a rope, and the elves near the wagon run towards the woods...


----------



## shaff (Jul 4, 2003)

Rannos Runs with them, realizing that obviously he doesnt want to be there when that goes off.

OOC: Boom Boom


----------



## Calim (Jul 4, 2003)

Ravin instructs the Lantern archon to attack the Orc and ogre-mage while he makes his escape.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 5, 2003)

Mechothli looks toward Jonathan, ready to follow his lead.

_ooc: if Jonathan follows Rannos and Ravin, Mechothli will as well._


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 5, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *Ravin instructs the Lantern archon to attack the Orc and ogre-mage while he makes his escape. *




The masked swordsman throws a couple tanglefoot bags in front of the Orcs approaching Ravin, and both get stuck and trip.  The Archon fires its rays at the OGM, wounding him, but the OGM opens hit mouth and breathes out a blast of freezing air that dismisses the Archon.  Meanwhile, Ravin and the masked swordsman run away, moving through the back allys of town, eventually losing the OGM.  The maskes swordsman leads Ravin to a door.  He presses his hand against it, and it unlocks and opens.  Inside there are several beds, a table and chairs, a stove, and stacks of books, papers, supplies, and equiptment strewn about.   He takes of fhis mask, revealing a rather young man, with a round face, black hair, brown, and almond-shaped eyes, apparently of mixed ancestry between northern and far eastern (Shou?  Khazari?) (Knowledge (Geography) check = 36).   He begins cleaning off his swords, and you notice something odd about them  (K(Geo)30, K(Hist) 25).  One is a Katana, the standard weapon of the Samurai, the noble warriors of the east.  Usually, Samurai carry a second, smaller sword called a Wakizashi, but his smaller sword is in fact a Ninja-to, the weapon of the Ninja, dishonorable assassins, the exact opposite of a samurai.   

He introduces himself: "My name is Fin Kinbota.  Now that we are clear of the authorities, I have some questions for you.  What do you think of the current political situation in Luskan, the collaborationist regime?"

<Fin gets up, grabs a flask of a slightly glowey bluish liquid, and opens a liquer cabinet.>  He adds:  What do you want with your healing potion?>


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 5, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *Mechothli looks toward Jonathan, ready to follow his lead.
> 
> ooc: if Jonathan follows Rannos and Ravin, Mechothli will as well. *




Jonathan grabs Mecholithi by the amr "Lets go!" he says, as he runs towards the woods.

Guards continue to swarm to the defenses.  One of the elves lights an arrow on fire (just in case it misses), and fires it at the flask.  The arros hits directly, shattering the flask and causing its contents to explode in a firey blast.  This sets off a chain reaction within the wagon (you arent sure what else was in it), causing it to explode outwards in the most intense explosion that either of you have ever seen.  So powerful it the blast that it causes the tunnel to collapse, and the gatehouse on top goes with it.  The tunnel doors fly into the city as flaming shrapnel.  The collapsing center of the gatehouse begins to take the towers in its corners with it.  Oil to be poured down upon invaders is set alight and leaks throght the cracks onto guards below.  Stores of smokepoweder for the cannons explode.  Suddenly, all the elves in the woods transform into uniformed orcs, and they run with supernatural speed (about twice as fast as you guys can run) into the smoke and flaming rubble....


----------



## Calim (Jul 6, 2003)

"Until about 10 minutes ago I could not have been bothered, but now..."  Ravin looks around making sure Alex had made it with him.  "Oh, uh, sorry, yes um the stoutest ale or the most fiery alcohol."  Ravin will take what ever happens to be offered and downs it in a single gulp.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 6, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *"Until about 10 minutes ago I could not have been bothered, but now..."  Ravin looks around making sure Alex had made it with him.  "Oh, uh, sorry, yes um the stoutest ale or the most fiery alcohol."  Ravin will take what ever happens to be offered and downs it in a single gulp. *




Fin mixes his own drink, then sets it aside and takes down a flask of red-orange liquid, and mixes it with a healing potion. He takes the drinks to the table: "Hows Rashemi firewine sound?  Not the REAL firewine, of course, being that I still have a use for you tonight, but the weakened stuff that Westerners drink and THINK is firewine." 

Ravin gulps it down, and finds it very much to his liking.  Its name it much deserved (heals 29 dmg, hp --> 34/50).


----------



## Calim (Jul 6, 2003)

"Thanks, I needed that," Ravin looks much better and asks"So what did you have need of me for?"


----------



## shaff (Jul 7, 2003)

Rannos will stay put to see what the elves are up to.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 7, 2003)

Mechothli follows Jonathan, when they are far enough away to avoid being heard she'll ask him, "What do we do now?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 7, 2003)

Smoke billows from the rubble, obscuring view of the city.  The elves disappear into the smoke and confusion.  

Jonathan says "Well, that was unexpected.  So much for just walking in.  I suppose we could take out chances getting through the rubble, although perhaps we are best off finding another way in..."


----------



## shaff (Jul 7, 2003)

"I'd still like to see what those elves are going to do, i dont think they would just leave us out here..."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 9, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *"I'd still like to see what those elves are going to do, i dont think they would just leave us out here..." *




Jonathan responds:  "It doesnt look like they are coming back for us, being that they went in as orcs.  We'll have to find our own way.  Now we either need to try to sneak in through this pandemonium somehow, or make our way through the wilderness to the seashore and swing around up the beach.


----------



## shaff (Jul 9, 2003)

"heh, id rather take my chances just goin straight through..."  Rannos takes up a light jog and starts moving towards the rubble.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 9, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *"Thanks, I needed that," Ravin looks much better and asks"So what did you have need of me for?" *




"Some day I'll find you the real stuff.  It is not so much that I need you as that I am offering you a golden opportunity to show your powers.  I'll cut to the chase.  We seek to burn the temple of Umberlee and the adjoining indoor shipyard to the ground in the most visually spectacular method we can find.  And we think that you are just the man to do it.  In return, we could offer you money beyond what you can loot in the process, but instead we think that we have something else you want more:  Knowledge.  We can grant you access to a library in Skullport holding secrets of manipulating flame that you could only dream of discovering on your own.  And as a gift, if you are sucessful, we will give you Danzathar's Codex Infernus.  (Ravin has heard of this book, assumed to be lost.  It features rare fire spells as well as general formulae on fire magic.  Danzathar was an ancient firemage who very well may have been the first elemental savant)"


----------



## Calim (Jul 10, 2003)

"OK, you are asking me to burn down a religious shrine of Umberlee, that sounds very interesting.  Um and you don't expect her to mind?"  Ravin asks very politely and almost amusedly.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 10, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *"OK, you are asking me to burn down a religious shrine of Umberlee, that sounds very interesting.  Um and you don't expect her to mind?"  Ravin asks very politely and almost amusedly. *




Oh, she'll mind. But Umberlee is a fickle goddess with a disorganized church.  When one temple falls, the other dont unite to avenge it.  Besides, she is the goddess of destruction by wind and rain.  She is the polar opposite of fire.


----------



## Calim (Jul 10, 2003)

"I did not say I would not do it," Ravin smiles up at the man "I just wanted to point out that she wold likely be mad at whoever did it."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 11, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *"I did not say I would not do it," Ravin smiles up at the man "I just wanted to point out that she wold likely be mad at whoever did it." *




Our companions will meet us here in due time.  For now, we should just sit tight.  The city watch is incompetant and this place is well-enough hidden that Storm's forces won;t find it.  So tell me, how WOULD you go about destroying a very large building like that temple?  What sort of manpower and equiptment will oyu need, or can you just simply blast it to bits with your mind?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 11, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *"heh, id rather take my chances just goin straight through..."  Rannos takes up a light jog and starts moving towards the rubble. *




Jonathan follows, and thus so does Mecholithi.  Most of the defenders are no longer seeking intruders, as they instead are busy fighting fires and digging people out of rubble before its too late.

The air is thick with smoke, obscuring vision and making breathing difficult.  As you finally escape the worst of the devastation, several Goblinoids (hobgoblins, half-ogres, and an ogre-mage) in the purple uniforms of  Storm's Grtak (the military portion of his diplomatic organization;  they serve in collaborator states as secret police and military advisors, demand that you halt.

The leader asks "Who are all of you?  What is your business here, and waht did you just see happen?  <looks to Mecholithi>  I;m particularly interested in what YOU have to say...."


----------



## Calim (Jul 11, 2003)

"Describe the building to me, Building materials and size."  Ravin gets a glazed over look as he starts calculating what he would need.


----------



## Calim (Jul 14, 2003)

bump


----------



## shaff (Jul 14, 2003)

"I am Rannos, im sure u know me, i am here often to buy food and supplies.  I live in the forest.  These are my friends, they are new to the area so i thought i would show them around town. 

As for what i saw, I saw a wagon full of warriors come to the gate and all of a sudden were attacked.  Combat began and then BOOM!  And the gate had collapsed..."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 15, 2003)

The OGM turns to one of the humans:  "Were all the crossing records in the gatehouse?"  
Human: "Yes sir"
OGM: "Are there any other copies of such information."
Human: "Some intellegence reports, I assume, but no entry records per se."
Another human pipes up: "I do know this man, sir.  He has entered and exited this town to buy supplies many times."
OGM:  Alright Rannos, perhaps it is true that you have legitimate reason to be here.  What of your friends?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 15, 2003)

Fin to Ravin:  "Perhaps you should check that one out yourself, but from what I know....Its a very large structure....its roughtly a square, about 200 feet on a side, 50 feet tall, not including the central tower, which is 100...the outer walls are made of preserved ice about 5 feet thick, with several inches of strong metal underneath, and slope sharply outwards, so as to look like waves...It is about 30 feel from the shore, with docks out beyond that...on sand above rock, likely with lots of underground excavation..."


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 15, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *
> The leader asks "Who are all of you?  What is your business here, and waht did you just see happen?  <looks to Mecholithi>  I;m particularly interested in what YOU have to say...." *




Mecholithi smiles at the leader, "I am Mecholithi Tavari, and I am in need of food and a few other supplies. My friend," she indicates Rannos with a wave of one, now empty, hand, "has indicated that both can be easily obtained here." 

She glances at the rubble and smoke, looking thoughtful. "As to what I witnessed here, it was regretfully little. I'm afraid that I was to far away to see many details and everything happened very quickly... " she shruggs her shoulders and shakes her head sadly. "I'm sorry that I can not be of more assistance. May we pass?"


----------



## shaff (Jul 15, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *
> OGM:  Alright Rannos, perhaps it is true that you have legitimate reason to be here.  What of your friends?" *



:

"My friends are new to this city and are also in need of supplies, so i thought, being the neighborly person I am, I would show them around town and introduce them to all of the merchants that i frequent."


----------



## Calim (Jul 15, 2003)

"Very well, but I can already see the flames from its burning."  Ravin still with a gleam in his eye "So where are your friends?  I can only assume there are many more if yo plan on raiding a temple.  Also I just lost most everything I owned to the town rabble at my home, I would not mind seeing that I could at least burn it before they get to sell it or whatever."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 15, 2003)

The OGM looks at them suspiciously, thinking, and finally speaks:

"You may pass to buy your goods.  But seeing what her people just did here, I want that elfwench out of here tomarrow or I will throw you ALL in prison..."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 15, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *"Very well, but I can already see the flames from its burning."  Ravin still with a gleam in his eye "So where are your friends?  I can only assume there are many more if yo plan on raiding a temple.  Also I just lost most everything I owned to the town rabble at my home, I would not mind seeing that I could at least burn it before they get to sell it or whatever." *




"Unfortunately, my friends are rather scattered.  One group is trying to enter the city to join up with us, others are under seige in that inn by the sea, and a few others are imprisoned beneath the temple of Gond.  We will need to free our allies before moving in on Umberlee."


----------



## Calim (Jul 15, 2003)

"I can be of some help today but I have used quite a few of my more potent spells today already."  

Ravin speaks almost as if he wishes he had more power.


----------



## shaff (Jul 15, 2003)

"Very well sir.  Sounds fair enough." 

Rannos grabs the other 2 and pulls them along away from the gaurds and deeper into town.  He then waits for instructions from Jonathan.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 15, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *
> "You may pass to buy your goods.  But seeing what her people just did here, I want that elfwench out of here tomarrow or I will throw you ALL in prison..." *




Mecholithi considers informing the OGM that they weren't exactly _her_ people, but restrains herself. She nods to him and responds, "Thank you, sir. We'll be on our way now and conclude our buisiness as quickly as possible." 

She waits for Rannos and Jonathon, following them as they head off to the 'merchant.'


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 16, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mecholithi considers informing the OGM that they weren't exactly her people, but restrains herself. She nods to him and responds, "Thank you, sir. We'll be on our way now and conclude our buisiness as quickly as possible."
> 
> She waits for Rannos and Jonathon, following them as they head off to the 'merchant.' *




You all walk past the Grtak and towards the city.  Many of them growl at Mecholithi, and one begins to raise his greatclub before his strict military discipline finally kicks in.  You walk a good ways away, and Jonathan leads you through some back alleys.  Rannos hears a noise and turns to see a figure dart behind a corner behind you.


----------



## shaff (Jul 16, 2003)

Rannos says, "whoa what was that, something just went around that corner, hold on a minute ill check it out."

Rannos draws his weapon and moves to go see what it was.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 16, 2003)

Quickly turning the corner, he scans the alley, but doesnt see anything.


----------



## shaff (Jul 17, 2003)

Rannos returns to them and continues to wherever Jonathan is going, "must have been nothing."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 19, 2003)

Fin says to Ravin:  I need to go fetch another member of our team.  Sit tight, I'll be back in a little while.  Don't open the door for anyone.  Anyone who ought to be let in will know how to open it.  

Jonathan leads Rannos and Mecholithi on a highly roundabout route through the back alleys of the city, until they get to a back door of a large building.  Jonathan  presses his hand against it, and it unlocks and silentlyopens.  Inside, there are several beds, a table and chairs, a stove, and stacks of books, papers, supplies, and equiptment strewn about.  They see a man sitting at the table alone, with a small, flaming deivlish creature sitting on his shoulder (Ravin).


----------



## Calim (Jul 21, 2003)

"Alex it looks like we have some company."  

Ravin looks to the new comers and smiles and gets up to welcome them.

"Good day all," Ravin approaches with his hand outstrected to shake the hand of the closest new comer.


----------



## shaff (Jul 21, 2003)

Rannos walks in 2-bladed sword in 1 hand, looking around the room not noticing anything of immediate danger, he reaches out to shake hands with Ravin.

"Hello to you sir, I am Rannos, im assuming you are the one Jonathan is looking for."  Rannos looks to Jonathan for confirmation.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 21, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *Rannos walks in 2-bladed sword in 1 hand, looking around the room not noticing anything of immediate danger, he reaches out to shake hands with Ravin.
> 
> "Hello to you sir, I am Rannos, im assuming you are the one Jonathan is looking for."  Rannos looks to Jonathan for confirmation. *




Jonathan takes his cue, shaking hands with the man.  "Yes, yes, tihs is.  Nice to meet you, I'm Jonathan...And you must be the pyro that Fin assured me he'd collect?"


----------



## Calim (Jul 21, 2003)

"Yes I am the gentlman who likes working with flame."  

At being called a pyro Ravin looks a little hurt but quickly covers over with a smile a polite gesture of a bow as he introduces himself.

"I am Ravin of the Flame Covenant of Luskan, at your service."


----------



## shaff (Jul 21, 2003)

"so whats next for us now?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 22, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *"so whats next for us now?" *




The door opens yet again...

Two orcs in purple Grtak uniforms walk in, shutting the door beihnd them.  Everyone raises their weapons, and the orcs say in elvish!  "WAIT!"  The orcs morph into the two of the rangers that were fighting at the gates of the city.

"Greetings!  Thanks for the help, there, they almost had us.  Makes you wonder wether we've been compromised.  As it is, we already are very short on supplies.  Way too much was in the wagon.  We will need to find a way to get an additional group in.  We were able to recover these two, though."  

(puts two stuffed-full backpacks on the table in fron of Ravin)  "Look inside, you'll like these."

Ravin quickly identifies the bags as reletively common magical backpacks with extradimensional spaces (HHH's).  Inside are scrolls, several strange red gems which Ravin identifies as Chardylins, capable of storing a spell to be activated if the gem is shattered, alchemist fire, smoke powder, a two-foot long rod with a red gem at one end and a white gem on the other, and several thin, 1.5-foot-long sticks of various metals.


----------



## Calim (Jul 22, 2003)

"I could destroy an entire city with these."  Ravin states matter of factly with his eyes getting wide as he takes in the entire contents of the bags.  Many plans forming in his head and then getting shunned in favor of a new which forms almost immediately.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 22, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *"I could destroy an entire city with these."  Ravin states matter of factly with his eyes getting wide as he takes in the entire contents of the bags.  Many plans forming in his head and then getting shunned in favor of a new which forms almost immediately. *




"Not alone, with these.  But collectively, yes.  Now that WOULD be fun, now wouldn't it?"

The other elf meanwhile approaches Mecholithi "Your blades are switft and terrible, m'lady.  Quite impressive. Its almost like you;ve studied and combined the whole of our people'sknowledge of bladecraft. Where did you learn to fight like that? My name's Thydin, of the Rangers of Evereska (extends hand)"


----------



## shaff (Jul 22, 2003)

Rannos listening to everyone talking, he still has no idea whats going on.  When the elf complimented Mecholithi about her combat he was a bit hurt that he was not complimented as well, but he tried not to dwell on it.  He has long forgot the ways of combat he had once learned from the elves.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 22, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *Rannos listening to everyone talking, he still has no idea whats going on.  When the elf complimented Mecholithi about her combat he was a bit hurt that he was not complimented as well, but he tried not to dwell on it.  He has long forgot the ways of combat he had once learned from the elves. *




Jonathan approaches Rannos.  "You were great, Rannos.    It's a racial thing, no doubt.  Perhaps something else, too.  <winks>.Don't take that personally.
Neither that or the fact that I just read your mind  <chuckles>  Sorry, when newcomers show up to a place like this, I have to make sure that everyone is on the up and up."


----------



## shaff (Jul 22, 2003)

Rannos blushes.
"why, i have no idea what u mean!"
Its obvious that rannow is embarrased.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 22, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *Rannos blushes.
> "why, i have no idea what u mean!"
> Its obvious that rannow is embarrased. *




Jonathan chuckles some more.  Hey, in this line or work, it happens.  Speaking of work, you seem confused by all this..."


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 22, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *
> The other elf meanwhile approaches Mecholithi "Your blades are switft and terrible, m'lady.  Quite impressive. Its almost like you;ve studied and combined the whole of our people'sknowledge of bladecraft. Where did you learn to fight like that? My name's Thydin, of the Rangers of Evereska (extends hand)" *




Mecholithi grasps the extended hand in her own and smiles, slightly flustered by the attention, "Greetings Thydin. I am Mecholithi Tavari and I thank you for your praise, though I do not deserve it. The help that I gave was hardly signifigant to the fight, I am sure that a swordsman of your skill would not have needed my pautlry assistance." 

She withdraws her hand from the grip. "What knowledge I do have was given to me by my aunt, Eissabelth, and the Tylendel Mercenary company - which she was an officer of. Perhaps we can show one another a few tricks, if time permits - I am certain that the Rangers of Evereska have a much different training regimine than the one that I've experienced."


----------



## shaff (Jul 22, 2003)

"I am confused by this... very confused.  A master druid of high order came ot me at my home and said i must go on a quest for my god.  I gathered my things and then i was teleported to u 2, and that is when we met.  I know nothing else but that..."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 23, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *"I am confused by this... very confused.  A master druid of high order came ot me at my home and said i must go on a quest for my god.  I gathered my things and then i was teleported to u 2, and that is when we met.  I know nothing else but that..." *




"Kurdin didn't brief you?  Oh, well...Ancient quasi-immortal beings who hold nature in the palm of their hand tend to be mysterious and inscrutable like that.  As you can see, the human city of Luskan has joined in an allience with Storm's hordes and the dark goddess Shar. With Luskan comes the most powerful fleet that the enemy has to offer.  They have been unable to challenge us at sea quite yet, but their powers are gaining.  It is our belief that the temples of Umberlee and Gond in this city are working with them to create magics and machines that can aid them both on land and at sea.  A group was sent to send a message by destroying the temple of Umberlee (in order to deter other branches of the faith to join with Shar) and steal any useful plans from the temple of Gond.  The first team was found, and is hold up on the top level of that inn that you heard about.  Other members, as well as a friend of mine's child, are being held in the dungeons under the temple of Gond. We are here to rescue our friends and accomplish those missions.  Those elves, well, they brought us supplies, but they have their own, separate agenda..."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 23, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mecholithi grasps the extended hand in her own and smiles, slightly flustered by the attention, "Greetings Thydin. I am Mecholithi Tavari and I thank you for your praise, though I do not deserve it. The help that I gave was hardly signifigant to the fight, I am sure that a swordsman of your skill would not have needed my pautlry assistance."
> 
> She withdraws her hand from the grip. "What knowledge I do have was given to me by my aunt, Eissabelth, and the Tylendel Mercenary company - which she was an officer of. Perhaps we can show one another a few tricks, if time permits - I am certain that the Rangers of Evereska have a much different training regimine than the one that I've experienced." *




"No need for modesty, Mecholithi. While we Rangers have cultivated maneuverability and evasion techniques that you appear not to practice, none of us is a match for your ability to strike true so many blows in so little time, while still managing to block blows incoming.  I would indeed be honored to trade technique with you, if we find our way out of this city alive."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 23, 2003)

The other elf shows Ravin the strange tube device.

It is a tube about 3 inches in diameter with a red crystal at one end, and a white crystal on the other end.  The white crystal, he notices, turns a dail on that end of the tube labled with the numbers one through six.

The elf says "This wonder here is one of the devices that we, um, liberated, the last time we got into the Luskanite temple of Gond.  This device will either bolster or convert magical energy that you  channel through it.  It has five compartments (he pushes the crystal inwards, turns it to six, and pulls it out again, pulling out a smaller semicircular tube with some gears at each end and rings to hold five wands).  You can load wands into it, and you can cast any spell of equal power through it, and it will convert it to the spell in the active wand, without draining charges from the wand.  Alternatively, you can add sticks of magical metal to bolseter your spell power, but after three uses, a stick is useless, and to replace it you must reload another one in, requiring several minutes of work. 

(OOC: this pretty much either lets you convert a memorized spell into one of a few specific spells, or each metral rod acts like a rod of metamagic, except that it ceases to function after 3 uses rather than per day.   You may choose what is initially in it, and you have a limited supply of additional metal sticks)


----------



## shaff (Jul 23, 2003)

"And you need me to help you rescue this... 'group' of people?  And what after that?  Help you with the battle?

I am glad to see that the elves who brought supplies are rangers like myself though, that brings ease to my heart to have more rangers on our side.  But what might their 'agenda' be?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 23, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *"And you need me to help you rescue this... 'group' of people?  And what after that?  Help you with the battle?
> 
> I am glad to see that the elves who brought supplies are rangers like myself though, that brings ease to my heart to have more rangers on our side.  But what might their 'agenda' be?" *




They brought us supplies. We saw them fight the guards.  We know what side they are on.  Does it really matter?


----------



## shaff (Jul 23, 2003)

"guess not, dont take it personally, i was just curious."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 25, 2003)

bump


----------



## shaff (Jul 25, 2003)

"So when are we leaving?  Those gaurds will be looking for us if we stay too long.  And i live in this area, i dont want to get kicked out and not be able to get food here."


----------



## Calim (Jul 25, 2003)

"I need to rest to regain myself before we doo to much more here."  Ravin states as matter of factly as possible while still looking over the new toys.


----------



## shaff (Jul 26, 2003)

"thats not gonna leave us much time to work before the gaurds come looking for us."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 26, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *"thats not gonna leave us much time to work before the gaurds come looking for us." *






			
				shaff said:
			
		

> *"So when are we leaving?  Those gaurds will be looking for us if we stay too long.  And i live in this area, i dont want to get kicked out and not be able to get food here." *




Jonathan says: 

"I'm afraid that that may not be possible.  I see no way for us to comply with the Grtak's orders.  We will be here longer than they demanded.  But rest assured, I doubt that securing food with the permission of the Luskanite authorities will be of any concern to you in the near future."

There has been a slight change of plan, base don some iformation recently passed to me.  Fin has met up with a colleague who escaped from the beseiged inn.  They will rescue those trapped their on their own.  What we need to concern outselves with is the temples.  In both cases, we will need to infiltrate them quite deeply before we strike.  Odds are that we will only be able to effectively destroy the temple of Umberless from the inside, while what we seek in the temple of Gond is in the dungeons below.   We must find a way to get there."


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 26, 2003)

Mecholithi nods to the ranger in agreement with his suggestion to trade techniques at some future time.

She yawns and streaches, "I'm with Raven, I think we should rest for a bit and wait for things to quiet down before we move out."


----------



## shaff (Jul 26, 2003)

"hmmm, if you say so Jonathan.  Im not too familiar with the temples, i just come to shop and eat on occasion.  You have a map or something or some sort?"

OOC: What time of day is it?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 26, 2003)

OOC: What time of day is it? [/B][/QUOTE]

OOC: It is now after dark)




			
				Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *Mecholithi nods to the ranger in agreement with his suggestion to trade techniques at some future time.
> 
> She yawns and streaches, "I'm with Raven, I think we should rest for a bit and wait for things to quiet down before we move out." *




Jonathan: "I concur.  We can rest here for the night.  This place is well-hdden.  They will never find us here. Thydin, Ilnyr, we appreciate your supplies and company, but you'd best be getting back to your safehouse and your comrades"



Ilnyr: "Indeed, we should leave, before they think the worst and send others after us."

Thydin to Mecholithi (they were still talking when the rest transpired): "Looks like I must go.  If I don't see you before the big day, be careful  and fight with all you've got! <salutes M and leaves, turning back for a long look towards M as he closes the door>



			
				shaff said:
			
		

> *"hmmm, if you say so Jonathan.  Im not too familiar with the temples, i just come to shop and eat on occasion.  You have a map or something or some sort?"*




Unfortunately, no.  We'll have to scout them out ourselves, although we have some good general information about them. (OOC: see description by Fin to Ravin earlier in the thread).  More likely than not, though, we will probably have to enter on false pretenses rather than find a back door and go in swinging."


----------



## shaff (Jul 26, 2003)

"well, sounds like a big job, maybe we should rest.  See you all in the morning."

Rannos lays down in a corner and goes to sleep on his bedroll.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 27, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *"well, sounds like a big job, maybe we should rest.  See you all in the morning."
> 
> Rannos lays down in a corner and goes to sleep on his bedroll. *




There are enough bunks for everyone.  The night passes uneventfully, and Jonathan passes around some bread and hard cheese for breakfast.

"The temples that we seek to enter do accept visitors, particularly the temple of Gond, which does quite a brisk business in the sale of various gadgets and operates a museum of technology in the front portion.  The temple of Umberlee is more closed off, altouhgh they too do some trade out of a couple shops just inside the building.  We will need a plan for getting in and scoping these places out..."


----------



## shaff (Jul 27, 2003)

OOC: Rannos slept on the floor anyways, he doesnt like beds.

"and what might this plan be?"


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 28, 2003)

Mecholithi moves into one corner of the room after breaking her fast. She moves through a series of stretches and exercises. When she has finished, she finds a seat and begins checking her weapons in an orderly and systematic way. Half of her attention on her tasks and half on the conversation… making plans isn’t one of her strengths, she thinks as the questions begin to be asked. _Implementing_ plans, now, that’s the fun part.


----------



## Calim (Jul 28, 2003)

Ravin wakes before most everyone as he has done all of his life so as to study and prepare his spells for the coming day.  Almost a hourand a half later he will be ready to go as he also spends 30 minutes of his day in prayer(ooc to the god of fire whom I have forgotten his name currently)


OOC also get you a new prepared spell list to take out buildings with.  have it later tonite.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 29, 2003)

"Well, since no one else has suggestions, I suppose we should just go over there and check it out.  Lets go!"

After everyone has prepared, Jonathan leads you through the streets of the city.  Luskan is a strange combination between a bustling commercial center and a police state at war.  Armed and uniformed forces, both Luskanite vikings and goblinoid, roam the streets.  The people seem comfortable with their fellows, but they clearly fear the goblinoids, particularly the purple-clad Grtak.  

Jonathan intentionally steers you past the Grtak compound.  It features high stone and wooden walls with long wooden spikes jutting out from the base and other wooden spikes used to shore up the wall.  There are several buildings inside, through a huge wood and iron gate.  Hanging from several of the spikes  are mutilated dead bodies, humanoid and goblinoid alike, each wearing a wooden sign around their necks stating what their crime was.  The types of crimes are striking: "Compromising Luskanite Security," "Fomenting Dissention within The Horde," "Striking a Grtak officer..."  You also find an elf clad much like those who attacked the gate, beaten, slashed, and impaled on a stake for the crime of "Infiltration."

You eventually get to the docks.  You see the inn which some of jonathan's comrades are under seige. but he insists that you ignore that battle.

The temple of Gond is a hugeubilding made of many-colored metal, with greas jutting out of various places for no reason that you can discern.  Its tall clock towwer sets the time for the entire city, and indeed its chimes can be heard throughout.  Inside is a large room with many strange machines and many people milling around them, with blue-robed employees of the temple describing the devices.  One each side of the museum area are reasonably-crowded shops welling small devices.  As you enter, a robed Luskanite man approaches you and greets you  "Greetings, visitors.  Welcome to the holy domain of Gond, lord of invention.  How can we help you today?"


----------



## shaff (Jul 29, 2003)

Rannos stands looking at the man, then glances at Jonathan when the man asks the question.  "Well, myself i have come to browse and see what's new for sale inside.  And to show my new friends around, hoping they find something of intrest."  Rannos looks back at Jonathan as if he was waiting for approval.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 29, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *Rannos stands looking at the man, then glances at Jonathan when the man asks the question.  "Well, myself i have come to browse and see what's new for sale inside.  And to show my new friends around, hoping they find something of intrest."  Rannos looks back at Jonathan as if he was waiting for approval. *




Jonathan doesnt make any sort of signal indicating a problem.  Certainly.  What sort of things do you have in mind?


----------



## shaff (Jul 29, 2003)

"im not too sure yet.  I like to browse, just look for things that catch my eye."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 30, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *"im not too sure yet.  I like to browse, just look for things that catch my eye." *




The man takes you to the store area, encouraging you to look at what they have to offer.  Most of what they sell includes either rather useless bits of conspicuous consumption for the wealthy or expensive tools that may be good investments for successful tradesfolk.  The former devices include clocks, music boxes, wind-up toys, jack-in-the-box's, and dumbwaiters (installation extra).  Among the latter are some more interesting devices, such as and cattle-pulled thresher whose wheels drives a gear system that operates a set of spinning blades with which to cut down grain and a very complex-looking device that apparently serves to weave fabric and even sew seams.  The man eyes your weapons and other apparently magical devices.  You sense magic moving about you.  He says "You all seem like a rather high-class client.  It is not these sorts of civilian toys that interest you, is it?  Are you sure that these are the sorts of things that you are here for?


----------



## shaff (Jul 30, 2003)

"well, i was hoping to find more... 'interesting' things....  is there something you dont let the normal public openly view?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 30, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *"well, i was hoping to find more... 'interesting' things....  is there something you dont let the normal public openly view?" *




"So you get the idea that there is more here that meets the eye.  Very well then, what sort of devices are you interested in...Or what problems do you think that our devices can help you solve?"

(OOC: anyone else wanna start talking, too?)


----------



## Calim (Jul 30, 2003)

"Excuse me sir, I am looking for something that will aid me in setting up the best fireworks show that has ever been seen."

Ravin will go and talk to someone Rannos is not talking to.


----------



## shaff (Jul 30, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *
> 
> (OOC: anyone else wanna start talking, too?) *




OOC: lol i was wondering when that was going to happen.  But i was having fun... 


IC:  "Will you just show us what you have?  As i said... right now im just browsing for things which catch my eye."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 31, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *"Excuse me sir, I am looking for something that will aid me in setting up the best fireworks show that has ever been seen."
> 
> Ravin will go and talk to someone Rannos is not talking to. *




"Fireworks, eh?  For what purpose exactly?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 31, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: lol i was wondering when that was going to happen.  But i was having fun...
> 
> ...




"Well, that should be able to be arranged," he says.  He raises his eyebrows as he starts to turn around and says "By the way, what line of work ARE you in exactly..."


----------



## shaff (Jul 31, 2003)

"no line really... im just here to buy supplies for the future.  I live a bit outside of town, but i am in town quite frequently."


----------



## Calim (Jul 31, 2003)

"My nephew is turning 13, and becoming a man and we are celebrating this."

ooc cool as a cucumber this is really happening


----------



## shaff (Jul 31, 2003)

OOC: lol calim, ur gonna get some gunpowder and blow urself up! 

Either im getting us in.... or arrested...


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 31, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *"My nephew is turning 13, and becoming a man and we are celebrating this."
> 
> ooc cool as a cucumber this is really happening *




Ah-hah.  Well, then, you've come to the right place.  Wait one moment, and I will bring out some samples.  What exactly is your price range?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 31, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *"no line really... im just here to buy supplies for the future.  I live a bit outside of town, but i am in town quite frequently." *




The man makes a strange gesture, stops, and turns around.  "No line? <incredulous>  Its sorta funny that someone with no line of work is looking for expensive gadgets for the future. "

Rannos finally notices a girl of about 20 in the same blue robes witht Gond's wagonwheel logo as the apparent salesman, who had been unobtrusively examining devices behind the counter.  She has medium-length curly blonde hair, grey eyes, fair skin, and a pretty albeit sullen-looking face. She continues figiting with the devices in front of her, but stares intently at Rannos.  He gets an eerie feeling like he is being watched closely by some powerful, unseen force.


----------



## Calim (Jul 31, 2003)

"The sky is limit...sorry bad pun there, but yes I am looking for the best of the best.  The bigger the better also, I want them to either last awhile or cause people the towns over to go deaf when they explode."

Ravin is ecstatic that someone might have the fireworks for his nephews birthday.  

ooc yes i know ravin has no such nephew but if anybody is watching you would sure think he did and also think that this saleperson is awesome for hooking him up.


----------



## shaff (Jul 31, 2003)

"It's not that i dont have money.  I have had jobs here and there in the past, just not right now.  I like to just relax and enjoy the tranquillity (sp?) of the forest and all of its animals.  I mean i am no lazy man, but i am just unemployed and not looking for a job right now.  I have defended this fair city many-o-times in the past, and my deeds have been rewarded from that as well."

Rannos glances at the girl every once in a while once he notices her, just to make sure she isnt doing anything tricky.  As he talks to the man though, he looks him straight in the eye.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 1, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *"The sky is limit...sorry bad pun there, but yes I am looking for the best of the best.  The bigger the better also, I want them to either last awhile or cause people the towns over to go deaf when they explode."
> 
> Ravin is ecstatic that someone might have the fireworks for his nephews birthday.
> 
> ooc yes i know ravin has no such nephew but if anybody is watching you would sure think he did and also think that this saleperson is awesome for hooking him up. *




Alright, sir.  Right this way.  He takes Ravin behind the counter and into a large back room, described below.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 1, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *"It's not that i dont have money.  I have had jobs here and there in the past, just not right now.  I like to just relax and enjoy the tranquillity (sp?) of the forest and all of its animals.  I mean i am no lazy man, but i am just unemployed and not looking for a job right now.  I have defended this fair city many-o-times in the past, and my deeds have been rewarded from that as well."
> 
> Rannos glances at the girl every once in a while once he notices her, just to make sure she isnt doing anything tricky.  As he talks to the man though, he looks him straight in the eye. *




The man extends his hand  "My name is Sheuk.  I look forward to doing business with you."

He turns to the girl and gestures for her to follow: "Margaret!"
M, in a quiet, scratchy voice: "Yessir."

They lead everyone (except Ravin) into a large back room taht features several other counters that sell different items.  On deals in custom-build products, another in larger usiness items, another in firearms and explosives, another in security-related gadgets, and another in golems.


----------



## Calim (Aug 1, 2003)

"You keep them on site here?  Is that not dangerous?" 

Ravin asks making mental notes upon the locations of the explosives which outer wall is the closest and the people standing around looking like they work here.  Will also examine the ceiling to see if there are any loose places up there in the vicinity of the fireworks.


----------



## shaff (Aug 1, 2003)

Rannos shakes the mans hand and follows him.

Rannos looks around the room looking for any other hallways or doors that may lead somewhere else.  He talks to the man at the same time, "very nice, i can see why u might not want the normal public to see such clerks."

Rannos continues to glance at the girl to make sure she isnt doing anything she isnt supposed to.

He looks at the others, "see anything u like?"

Then he walks over to the custom build booth (ooc: what does he have?)


----------



## Tanstaafl (Aug 2, 2003)

Mecholithi wanders around the storeroom, looking for entrances/exits and will stop to 'window shop' at any booths that feature armor or weaponry - especially weaponry. She'll also keep an eye on anyone who seems to be acting unusual (ooc: like the girl who's watching  Rannos, if M notices her).


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 2, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *"You keep them on site here?  Is that not dangerous?"
> 
> Ravin asks making mental notes upon the locations of the explosives which outer wall is the closest and the people standing around looking like they work here.  Will also examine the ceiling to see if there are any loose places up there in the vicinity of the fireworks. *




The room is not that high, altohugh the ceiling seems secure.  you are a good bit inside the building, altouhgh each minishop has a door behind it, apparently to a storeroom, and the fireworks one very well might reach theleft side of the building.

Shuek answers "This place is quite safe.  We have many ways of protecting our goods."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 2, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *Mecholithi wanders around the storeroom, looking for entrances/exits and will stop to 'window shop' at any booths that feature armor or weaponry - especially weaponry. She'll also keep an eye on anyone who seems to be acting unusual (ooc: like the girl who's watching  Rannos, if M notices her). *




The girl watching Rannos (apparently named Margaret) is obviously not a professional.  She seems to be looking over gadgets in the various stores, but she keeps staring back at individuals in the room. 

Some of the weaponry is interesting, but most of the weapons are crossbows and guns.  She sees some interesting double weapons and multipurpose weapons (rod of lordly might style), and a couple that use a spring-mechanism to grab an oppoment, as well as some reletively typical weapons made out of special materials.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 2, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *Rannos shakes the mans hand and follows him.
> 
> Rannos looks around the room looking for any other hallways or doors that may lead somewhere else.  He talks to the man at the same time, "very nice, i can see why u might not want the normal public to see such clerks."
> 
> ...




The custom booth included customizeed items much like the regular ones.  Some are gadgets specific to a certain industrial task, some are weapons specifically designed to suit their weilder, there is a golem apparently made to look exactly like a certain person, while still others are build-to-order toys.


----------



## Calim (Aug 3, 2003)

"Truly?  I would hope to not meet my end whilst shopping for a birthday present for my nephew."  

Ravin will try and place the room so as to be able to get to it from the outside.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 5, 2003)

UNfortunately I was wrong about the location of the back room in the temple.

What is different is that you traveled down a hall to get to the back room, and rather than each vendor having his own back, there are two large doors and one small one, both leading south. you know that a side enterence, apparently used for freight, is nearby.  There is a branch of the hallways that continues beyond the store area.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 5, 2003)

2x post


----------



## Calim (Aug 5, 2003)

"Do you have any timed igniters?  Was hoping kind of a surprise party type feel so I could be beside him when all the fireworks went off."  Ravin smiles to the salesman.

ooc We are going to try and blow up gond and umberlee both right?


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 5, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *"Do you have any timed igniters?  Was hoping kind of a surprise party type feel so I could be beside him when all the fireworks went off."  Ravin smiles to the salesman.
> 
> ooc We are going to try and blow up gond and umberlee both right? *




Your misison is to rescue three people from the dungeons and steal any sort of plans for useful devices (also believed to be underground) as possible.  Blowing up the pace is optional but not required, and the nedd for it will depend a lot on to what extent the temple is being used for military purposes by the Luskanites.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 6, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *Mecholithi wanders around the storeroom, looking for entrances/exits and will stop to 'window shop' at any booths that feature armor or weaponry - especially weaponry. She'll also keep an eye on anyone who seems to be acting unusual (ooc: like the girl who's watching  Rannos, if M notices her). *




As Sheuk talks to Rannos...

...Margaret fidgets with devices up on shelves, Mecholithi hears her quiet, scratchy voice in her head:

"You seek the other one like you, do you not?  Along with the young one and the spellslinger?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 6, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *"Do you have any timed igniters?  Was hoping kind of a surprise party type feel so I could be beside him when all the fireworks went off."  Ravin smiles to the salesman.
> *




"Well, we can sell you fuses...and we can sell you timed alarms (eg timer type stuff), but we unfortunately cannot sell timed igniters to  unknown customer.

(If you forgot to take ranks in Craft(Trapmaking), which is used to build any sort of device to augment, time, activate, etc natural or magical explosives, you may want to edit your character right now...)


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 7, 2003)

bump...hello???


----------



## shaff (Aug 7, 2003)

OOC: Im here, i was gone for a while, but im back.

IC:
Rannos contimplates what he might need from the custom booth, then he moves over to the golem booth and looks around, he asks the booth owner what he has.

He makes sure to keep an eye on the girl to make sure shes not doing anything weird.


----------



## Calim (Aug 7, 2003)

"So what kind of effects do you have, or is all straight and normal whoosh and pop type stuff,"Ravin asks.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 7, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *OOC: Im here, i was gone for a while, but im back.
> 
> IC:
> Rannos contimplates what he might need from the custom booth, then he moves over to the golem booth and looks around, he asks the booth owner what he has.
> ...




A bespeactacled gnome sitting on a tall barstool takes a pipe ut of his mouth and announces  "My name is Gib, how can I help you."

....

"What Golems can I offer?  Golems of almost any size, shape, or construction, with any programming, purpose, or armament.  We can build guards, workers, servants, anything really.  They can even have almost any sort of tool or weapon built in, and need not even be humainoid.  They are pricey, of course, altohugh we do have a line of cheaper, standardized golems, particularly as servants or for manual labor.  Armed golems are almost always very pricey, however."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 7, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *"So what kind of effects do you have, or is all straight and normal whoosh and pop type stuff,"Ravin asks. *




"We have plenty of rather advanced effects, for a price.  We can launch several compartmentalized fireworks, in shapes as well, and can even make them burn longer or fall slowly."


----------



## shaff (Aug 7, 2003)

"I'm more interested in a golem that could... maybe fight by my side in battle, or be some type of bodygaurd to some affect.  Maybe having greatswords built in...  whats the price range for that?"


----------



## Calim (Aug 7, 2003)

"So what do I need to do to order or purchase these and how much would a 30 minute long show with only one or 2 complex explosions cost me?"  Ravin asks.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 7, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *"I'm more interested in a golem that could... maybe fight by my side in battle, or be some type of bodygaurd to some affect.  Maybe having greatswords built in...  whats the price range for that?" *




Well, the standard powerful guard is very steeply priced at 120,000gp (Shied Guardian from the MM).  But we can provide mechanical soldiers without such extensive magical abilities for 10, 20, maybe 30,000


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 7, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *"So what do I need to do to order or purchase these and how much would a 30 minute long show with only one or 2 complex explosions cost me?"  Ravin asks. *




Well, that all depends, but I'd say several thousand.  Bigger fireworks can go u into the hundreds, but small ones only cost a gold or so.


----------



## shaff (Aug 7, 2003)

"well then... i guess a golem is not for me."  Rannos nods to the booth owner and walks back to where the man who led us there is standing and watches the party members browse as he rubs his chin and keeps glancing at the custom booth.  Occasionally he looks at the girl and the man beside him, "Hmm, there are some inrteresting things u have here sir, why do u keep it hidden from the normal public?"


----------



## Calim (Aug 7, 2003)

"I will have to retrive my brother then and bring him back with me tomorrow.  He went to see if a wildlife menagerie could be had for his sons birthday, goodday."  

Ravin walks back over to the vicinity of the group and act like he is not part of them and continue to look around especially for entrances down.  Ravin spends about 15 mins looking around and tries to let everyone know without showing it that he is going back wence they came.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 9, 2003)

Waiting on Tanstaafl...

...hmmm, she seems temporarily missing form the boards in general...she'll be back...


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 11, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *"well then... i guess a golem is not for me."  Rannos nods to the booth owner and walks back to where the man who led us there is standing and watches the party members browse as he rubs his chin and keeps glancing at the custom booth.  Occasionally he looks at the girl and the man beside him, "Hmm, there are some inrteresting things u have here sir, why do u keep it hidden from the normal public?" *




"You mean besides pretty much everything in this back sales room?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 11, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *"I will have to retrive my brother then and bring him back with me tomorrow.  He went to see if a wildlife menagerie could be had for his sons birthday, goodday."
> 
> Ravin walks back over to the vicinity of the group and act like he is not part of them and continue to look around especially for entrances down.  Ravin spends about 15 mins looking around and tries to let everyone know without showing it that he is going back wence they came. *




Ravin finds his way into the hallway, and continues right, turning a corner to, where there are stairs going up and down about 30 feet down the hall.


----------



## Calim (Aug 12, 2003)

Ravin looks around to see if anyone is around.


----------



## shaff (Aug 12, 2003)

Rannos looks confused...  "yes, why do u keep these booths in specific somewhat hidden from the rest of the public?"

OOC: I dont understand what u said Matt.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 12, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *Ravin looks around to see if anyone is around. *




There is a man at the end of the hallway starting to walk up the stairs, but apparently no one else in line of sight.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 12, 2003)

Shuek calls out: "Margaret" M: "Yessir."  Fetch that customer that just wandered off, will ya?  As always, if necessary, do not hesitate to call for the guards."

Margaret leaves the room, shooting one more look at Mecholithi.  After rounding the corner, she says to Ravin:  "Sir?  Excuse me, sir, but you are not allowed back there.  Please return to the showroom."  

Ravin hears her voice in his head saying something after that, however.  "That is not the way.  Your friends are in a different dungeon.  You cannot access it except though the elevator."

Ravin, noticing the magic at work, becomes aware that she is reading his thoughts.


----------



## Calim (Aug 12, 2003)

"I am sorry I must have taken a wrong turn."  Ravin says aloud. 

Then thinking to himself,"Friends? via what elevator?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 12, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *"I am sorry I must have taken a wrong turn."  Ravin says aloud.
> 
> Then thinking to himself,"Friends? via what elevator?" *




"Yes, those you seek.  The wild elf, the spellslinger, and the girl.  Poor kid....they sent me down there to earn her trust...they thought that someone more like her could make more progress...they wanted me to get her to talk about herself as much as possible...I had never been to the prison area before.  It was horrible, aweful.  They drug them, they torture them...I didn't know that my collegues were capable of such cruelty.  She was so brave, too.  She was scared, she was crying, but she wouldn't tell me anything useful.  Whatever they want with her, I can no longer let myself be a part of it."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 12, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *Rannos looks confused...  "yes, why do u keep these booths in specific somewhat hidden from the rest of the public?"
> 
> OOC: I dont understand what u said Matt. *




"Well, it is best that the public know us for our more, um, peaceful, inventions.  Besudes, we don't want common criminals who have struck it big to come in here can get themselves dangerous machines.  This place back here is not for commoners knowledge, nor is it for their use.  It is only for those who play in the grand game, who live lives of high stakes with enormous sums of money and magic, and for whom life and death is an everyday profession."


----------



## Calim (Aug 12, 2003)

Ravin wonders back out of the area he was in looking very much lost but only fleetingly at the girl sent to get him after a quickly muttered thanks.  

"Would you be able to help us?  With your assistnce it would go much easier."  Ravin to himself.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 12, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *Ravin wonders back out of the area he was in looking very much lost but only fleetingly at the girl sent to get him after a quickly muttered thanks.
> 
> "Would you be able to help us?  With your assistnce it would go much easier."  Ravin to himself. *




"There is a secret panel on the right wall of the hallyway between the front museum and the main room.  From there the elevator can be accessed and used.  I can do it, but I need a diversion to get yu through.  There are too many people around.  Someone will see."


----------



## shaff (Aug 13, 2003)

"ahh, very good, i understand now.  I really would like to buy something at that booth" Rannos points to the custom booth and smiles at the booth owner "but i dont know what to buy..."


----------



## Calim (Aug 13, 2003)

Ravin wanders over towards Johnathan and tries to say under his breath.

"I need a diversion"

Ravin then walks over to the area Margaret is in and starts to look around.


----------



## shaff (Aug 13, 2003)

OOC: lol ive got a good diversion if only i would have heard it..


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 13, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *OOC: lol ive got a good diversion if only i would have heard it.. *




Jonathan telepathically informs Rannos.


----------



## shaff (Aug 13, 2003)

OOC: well isnt that convenient. 


IC: Rannos mind speaks to Bollan and all of a sudden there are a series of screams and Rannos runs into the other room with his weapon drawn.

Anyone else who does so sees a big brown bear lumbering in.  The bear goes to a corner, and begins to do.... tricks.

Rannos puts his sword away and goes and stands next to Bollan.  "Do not worry folks, this is my old friend Bollan, he wont hurt u, he cant even kill his own food."  Bollan whimpers and looks pathetic.  Then he gets up and starts doing more tricks, such as hand stands, sitting, standing up on his back legs, standing on 1 leg, playing dead (with the help of rannos acting like he stabbed him), "speaking" (a soft growl).  Rannos says if anyone wants to pet him they can.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 13, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *OOC: well isnt that convenient.
> 
> 
> IC: Rannos mind speaks to Bollan and all of a sudden there are a series of screams and Rannos runs into the other room with his weapon drawn.
> ...




Everyone around comes running, including a handful of very tall men made of steel and adamantite.  Many people, particularly the tourists, are quite amused, but Sheuk leads the guards forward and says "What on earth are you doing!?!  Cease at once and leave this place!"



Everyone takes advantage of the diversion to get away.

Margaret moves to the wall, and presses on it in various places.  The wall moves back and slides aside, leading to a circular room.  There are two circular levelers in the ground, each with a hand hold.  M points to th one on the left "Use that one.  The other one is a decoy that fills the room and fills it with poison gas.  Expect more traps like that downstairs.  Good luck.  This injustice cannot continue."


----------



## shaff (Aug 13, 2003)

"I appoligize, my good friend here came looking for me, i forgot him at home, and he gets o so lonely.  Is there any way at all we could stay, im still very interested in some of your trinkets."

All the while they are talking, Rannos mind speaks to Bollan and tells him to continue the tricks.  Bollan does summersaults, and licks everyone who comes up to pet him.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 14, 2003)

Sorry about my delays.  Some old players just all simultaneously returned, leaving me to retool some stuff and deal with a time gap.  My post frequency will increase shortly.


----------



## Calim (Aug 14, 2003)

Using the distraction provided Ravin reaches out and grabs the lever.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 14, 2003)

The others join Ravin in the elevator.  You hear a voice comign form the hall saying "WAIT!"

(You guys are going to be joined by some others.  I might need you to wait a little so that they can join you here.)


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 22, 2003)

Thydin, one of his men, a huge half-orc, and what appears to be an elven mage run down the hallway towards the elevator.

Rannos:  How are you going to get downstairs.

[This thread is now for:  Tanstaafl, Calim, shaff, reaspersaurus, and GoldenEagle.  dead_radish still is to use the other thread for now]


----------



## shaff (Aug 22, 2003)

Rannos has no plan to get downstairs yet, he was planning on stalling as long as possible, then when when he can stall no longer, he will think of something else to do...


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 24, 2003)

The platform rotates down slowly, apparently acting like a screw in a rifled shaft.  It eventually moves into a room about 30 feet more in diameter than its own 40 feet, and it comes to rest in a depression in the floor.  There are four steel doors spread out evenly around the room, labled "Information," "Mechabiology," Factory," and "Development."


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 24, 2003)

*OOC:*


 ahh! caught up with the >200 posts....
So a role-call:
In the lift is Ubaar (me), Kelnar (GoldenEagle), Ravin (Calim), Thydin (an elf ranger), and one of his men.
Is that right?
What's Thydin's other guy look like? A melee type, range fighter, or caster, etc? 







Ubaar introduces himself happily to Ravin - it's a good day for him, because there might be battle.
As long as he can sleep tonight, any day with battle is a good day.

"So where you guys think El-Oh-Nay might be locked up?
We gotta res-cue her.
Which door look best?"

Ubaar does what he can to guess which door leads to the cells - he'll sniff at each one and see which might smell more like where they keep prisoners.


----------



## Calim (Aug 24, 2003)

"Likely your friends are behind this door but should we go in blazing or simmering?"  Ravin asks of each as he point to the 'information' door.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 24, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You misses Tastaafl's Elven Two-Weapon Fighter, altoiuhgh shes been missing from the boards recently.  Shaff's human Ranger is the one making the diversion with the bear.  Thydin's friend is probably yet another ranger like himself.


----------



## shaff (Aug 24, 2003)

if I get thrown out, or whatever they do to me, I will wait till they stop watching me, then start looking around the building to see if there is another entrance/exit.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 25, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *"Likely your friends are behind this door but should we go in blazing or simmering?"  Ravin asks of each as he point to the 'information' door. *



"Ubaar always think we should go in swinging."
 <--trademark big toothy grin

"Let's check it out."


----------



## Calim (Aug 26, 2003)

"After you," Ravin moves to take up the rear upon entry.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 26, 2003)

Thydin gives Ubaar an Adamantite Axe  "You shall do the honors, big fellow."

Ubaar slams the axe and his body into the center of the double doors.  Once.  Twice.  On the third time, to doors fly open.  Ubaar sees a hallway 10 feet wide, going south for about 40 feet before turning.  Directly accross from him is a series of small holes in the wall, with a much larger one above them.  Suddenly, a gout of fire some 40 feet long firees from the wall, out of the hallway, engulfing the group (12 dmg unless you have evasion, everyone saved) , and you hear several small explosion.  Ubaar feels a small object strike him with tremendous force (10 dmg).  Clanking and grinding sounds come from the wall.

This was obviously some sort of trap activated by the destruction of the door, but Kelnar is chilled by the thought of such a weapon being placed behind a rotating turret on a ship.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 26, 2003)

Several guards and machines move in on Rannos and disperse the crowd.  Sheuk says "OUT!  Young fool.  If you come here again, you and your beast shall be torn to pieces"

Rannos walks outside and away from the building a little bit, and is approached by a young human man, apparently from the east by his features, wearing a robe and a large, wide-brimmed hat.

"Good show," Rannos, he says.  "I'm Fin Kinbota, I'm one of Irusyl's men.  Your powers of deception and distraction are quite impressive.  you remind me of me, in fact.  The alley is safe to speak in.  I can provide you with a new disguise."

As you walking into the alley, you see three Grtak (One Ogre-Mage and two hobgoblins) walks by and into the temple.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 27, 2003)

lalala.....hello?


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 30, 2003)

*Ubaar thinks*

"So you think this is still tha direction ta go?"

If so, Ubaar will pray for a moment or two, and then his features turn into a Lizardman's, and his feet glow a faint white light before he grabs up the shattered door and uses it as a massive shield, in case anything else flies out at them as they advance down the hall.









*OOC:*


 Uses Shirt of Alter Self to gain +5 natural armor and 2 claws 1d6, 1 bite 1d6 natural attacks.
Casts Smite on stomp boots (feet) to grant +3 on next attack, +7 to damage


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 31, 2003)

Ubaar looks to make sure the others stay behind him, and trundles down the hallway carefully, shield in front, looking. listening, and smelling for signs of prisoners (Elone).


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 31, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> "So you think this is still tha direction ta go?"
> 
> If so, Ubaar will pray for a moment or two, and then his features turn into a Lizardman's, and his feet glow a faint white light before he grabs up the shattered door and uses it as a massive shield, in case anything else flies out at them as they advance down the hall.
> 
> ...




Ubarr advances holding the huge iron door in front of him.  The trap activates yet again, and Ubaar is knocked back a step as the heavy iron balls strike and embed themselves in the door.  He rapidly ducks behind the shield as he raises it to block the fire entirely.  The rest manage to get inside the hall, just in time for the trap to again blast at Ubaar, but the door, intended to be too large for any man to weild, again blocks the damage.  The hall ends in an open area, with a door on the left side of the room at the far end.  In the corners are four marble columns shaped like human women.  In the center, a bespecktacled gnome with a pointy hate and fine blue robes sits croasslegged on a pillow.  He looks up at the lot of you, and says "How can I help you?  My name is Bowgin.  I am the warden around here."


----------



## Calim (Sep 1, 2003)

"We are here to pick up our friends." Ravin says lightly to Bowgin.


----------



## shaff (Sep 2, 2003)

OOC: sorry, im back, something was up with my internet, i think i found a way around it though.

IC: "Well hello there Fin.  Good thing you came about, it looks like my friends will need help (Rannos motions towards the Grtak).  I thank you for the compliment.  Now what is this about a disguise?  I will be needing one if I am to get back into the temple and help my friends."


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 2, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "How can I help you?  My name is Bowgin.  I am the warden around here."



Ubaar says sincerely, with a Lizardman accent,
"You sssssound nicccce.

We issss here to ssssee El-Oh-Nay.
Can we visitsss her, pleassse?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 2, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> Ubaar says sincerely, with a Lizardman accent,
> "You sssssound nicccce.
> 
> We issss here to ssssee El-Oh-Nay.
> Can we visitsss her, pleassse?"





"Elone...El-oh-nay....hmmmm.  We might have a prisoner by that name here.  Who exactly are you, and how did you get down here?


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 2, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> OOC: sorry, im back, something was up with my internet, i think i found a way around it though.
> 
> IC: "Well hello there Fin.  Good thing you came about, it looks like my friends will need help (Rannos motions towards the Grtak).  I thank you for the compliment.  Now what is this about a disguise?  I will be needing one if I am to get back into the temple and help my friends."




Fin hands Rannos a hat, and says "Put this on and you'll look like anyone you want.  Just give it back when you are done."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 3, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Fin hands Rannos a hat, and says "Put this on and you'll look like anyone you want.  Just give it back when you are done."




As you decide, you and Fin walk around outside, and Fin tries to get a peak in.  The two of you see the Grtak talking angrily with Shouk and Margaret.  The OgreMage backhands Shouk accross the room.  One of the Hobgoblins grabs Margaret by the arm and says something to her.  She turns around, and a blast of fire erupts from her right hand, striking him in the face.  She runs back towards the store, with the others following.  He collaspses, holding his face and screaming "My eyes!!!! My eyes. KILL HER!!!" in the language spoken by Storm's more educated minions (Its a combination Goblin, Orcish,  Ogrish, and Infernal, along with some technical terms from Common).


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 5, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Elone...El-oh-nay....hmmmm.  We might have a prisoner by that name here.  Who exactly are you, and how did you get down here?



"My name'ss Ubaarsss.
I do work for Sssstorm ssometimesss - I'm on a jobss, and have ssome quesstions for tha elfssie..."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 5, 2003)

"I see.  Do you really?  Here she is, then."  The door at the other side of the room opens and a very tall and muscular human carries Elone in, hodling her around the waist.  She looks pretty beat up and is slumped forward.  Her feet stumble forward as he moves her.

Another very big human, followed by four smaller robed men, walk through the door that you came in from.

The guy holding Elone pulls her up by her hair.

The large man who just entered speaks to the gnome  "Sir, there has been a security breach.  Three Grtak came in and alerted us that an apprentice wizard upstairs let several adventuring types into the elevator.  They are taking care of her now."

The gnome says  "Is that so?  Well, then.  I suggest that our guests drop all of their weapons and remove their armor before interrogating the elf, or else we'll just be forced to break her neck."


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 7, 2003)

*OOC:*


 Damn - I'd like to play along with the scene here - I think Ubaar's got some items and spells that would be useful, but - after re-reading the description of this room, wouldn't the gnome have SEEN us advancing into the room, with Ubaar carrying the make-shift Door-as-Tower-Shield?
It's hard to direct them back out towards other "adventurers" down here, if that's the case...  
So here's a provisional post to get my idea across, if it's a useable idea :







Ubaar the lizardman  complies with their demands.

"Yesss... we heard a loud noisse ass we went down the elevatorss.

Ubaar'ss ssaw that the door had been broken down - perhapsss they went another way?"

Ubaar wrangles off the large sheath on his back that holds his massive Greatsword.
He gives it to anyone in his party that isn't going in to "interrogate" "Elone".
"Here - hold thisss - Ubaarss find out what elfssie knowsss..."

He's not wearing any armor, and presents himself to the guard holding here - "Where you wantss me to question her?"


----------



## Calim (Sep 7, 2003)

Ravin is looking around for other possible allies that maybe can be released to aid us in covering our escape.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 7, 2003)

I will post soon if I don;t get more posts forthcoming.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 7, 2003)

*OOC:*


 should I just assume that the gnome was not aware that it was us that busted our way in there?
I could edit out that ooc in my previous post, if you want, Matt...


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 7, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> should I just assume that the gnome was not aware that it was us that busted our way in there?
> I could edit out that ooc in my previous post, if you want, Matt...




Either I miswrote or you misinterpreted, but the gnome was not anywhere where he could have seen you busting in the door.  That doesnt necessarily mean that he doesnt know that you busted in, of course, but certainly he did not see it.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 9, 2003)

You hear an alarm sound deeper in the complex, byond this room,

Ubaar reaches Elone.  Suddenly she lunges at him.  The guard that was holding her takes a swing at him, but he ducks right under it.  He swings twice more, smashing Ubaar once in the face (23dmg).  Meanwhile, "Elone" tries repeatedly to grapple Ubaar, but fails.

The guards who just entered throw back their cloacks, pull out two already-loaded pistols each, and fire on the party (not Ubaar, who is in melee with their allies, but Ravin, Mecholithi, Kelnar, and the two elves.  I may NPC players who seem missing from the boards for now).  Ravin is hit twice, but neither shot is all that damaging (9dmg).  Another shot hits Metholithi quite hard in the back (23dmg).  A gun misfires and explodes, and its weilder drops it quickly, his hand burnt.  One hits Kelnar (8dmg).  Thydin is struck  hard (18dmg).  The other is grazed (4dmg) by another bullet.

They drop their pistols and draw melee weapons.  Seeing Thydin injured, the large man leading the newcomers strikes at him, missing twice but then smacking him accross the room (20 dmg).


----------



## Calim (Sep 9, 2003)

Ravin's eyes glow with fire as he sees that he is needed to squelch this new threat.  He steps away from the nearest attacker and starts casting using his rod hoping to place his pell for maximum effect to get only the attackers.

OOC MAXED fire ball 60 dc 23


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 12, 2003)

Ubaar is visibly confused by Elone's attempts at grappling him.

He asks "her", while she's hanging from his arm, "What'sss the problem, El-oh-nay? Why you think you good at wrestling now? You use bow and arrow...  wait..."

Ubaar clanks his Gauntlets of Rage together and Surges his Strength, increasing his might before grabbing "Elone", smelling her, then throwing her into the guard that was holding her.

"You no ssmell like El-Oh-Nay!"  (presuming she doesn't smell like Elone).


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 13, 2003)

Sorry about the lack of response...it will come today.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 13, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> Ubaar is visibly confused by Elone's attempts at grappling him.
> 
> He asks "her", while she's hanging from his arm, "What'sss the problem, El-oh-nay? Why you think you good at wrestling now? You use bow and arrow...  wait..."
> 
> ...




"Elone" not only doesn't smell like Elone, but not like any living or undead thing that Ubaar could imagine.  No breath smells, sweat smells, fleash smells, nothing...

Ubaar grabs "Elone," who is a lot stronger than he remembers Elone being, and throws her into the guard (20 dmg each).

Meanwhile, Mecholithi suddenly turns and attacks the elf Ilnur, satabbing him twice and hurting him rather badly (38dmg).He slashes at her (10dmg) and jumps back to the wall, trying to defend himself against oncoming attackers.

Ravin's fireball explodes in the hallway, moving in far enough to kill the four incoming guards, but not their leader.  He charges Ravin and hits him accross the room (20dmg + 1 round stun). 

Thydin attacks the gnome, who dodges his blows with little effort.

Jonathan comes to the defense of Ravin, spinning in with his quarterstaff, cracking with holy energy.  The staff smacks the guard upside the head, then he ducks down slightly and to strikes it on the side of the knee (40dmg total, trip fails) with the other end.

The gnome shoots two rays at Kelnar, burning him badly (34dmg) and ruining his spell.


----------



## Calim (Sep 13, 2003)

Ravin will try to stagger to his feet but being stunned will be unable to manage.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 16, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> Ravin will try to stagger to his feet but being stunned will be unable to manage.




lalalalaaa....


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 16, 2003)

Ubaar yells over to the gnome in the midst of the fight - "Bowgin! Why guardss attacking usss?
We jusst here to ssee prisoner - no needss to fightss."

Ubaar punctuates the oddity of the statement with a charge-kick (x3 damage) to level the guard who punched him (not the one that looks like Elone).


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 17, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> Ubaar yells over to the gnome in the midst of the fight - "Bowgin! Why guardss attacking usss?
> We jusst here to ssee prisoner - no needss to fightss."
> 
> Ubaar punctuates the oddity of the statement with a charge-kick (x3 damage) to level the guard who punched him (not the one that looks like Elone).




Ubaar jumps into the guy, his foot smashing through the middle of the guard, which seems to be made of a strong metal.  His foot falls through the guard and he braces himself on the wall.  The guard, severly damaged slumps over (0 hp). "Elone" starts pounding Ubaar from behind, and throws him against the wall (57dmg+stun 1 round).

Mecholithi growls with murderous rage as she tries to strike at a cornered Ilnyr (15dmg).  Ilnyr fakes a sword strike, but then flails his blades in front of him and tackles Mecholithi instead.  She stabls him throws him off (dmg 9), and moves in with her blades at her unarmed opponent.

Ravin tries to stand, but cannot.

Thydin moves to help his friend, and he strikes Meholithi over the head with the flat of his long sword (crit. 30dmg).  "Sorry about that!"  She stumbles forward for a moment, then turns, and Thydin smacks her upside the head with his other blade (12dmg).  She begins to ignore Ilnyr, going for Thydin instead.

The guard fighting Jonathansmacks hi mback twice, but instead of falling, he parries the third blow, and strikes at the guard repeatedly, but he only gets one strike in (14dmg).

The gnome shoots Kelnar two more times, and he falls (hp -->-1)

The four pillars suddenly begin transforming into young women with swords.


----------



## Calim (Sep 17, 2003)

Ravin stands and defensivly casts an energy subbed, maximized lightning bolt at the gnome.

Dc is same as the fireball and damage is as well.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Sep 17, 2003)

Mecholithi shakes her head and springs at Thydin with her blades flashing.

OOC: Full attack mode. Sorry I've been gone for so long.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 18, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> Mecholithi shakes her head and springs at Thydin with her blades flashing.
> 
> OOC: Full attack mode. Sorry I've been gone for so long.




Welcome back.  

M can't actually choose what do do right now, being that shes _Dominate Person_'ed, but thats what she'll be doing anyway.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 18, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Welcome back.
> 
> M can't actually choose what do do right now, being that shes _Dominate Person_'ed, but thats what she'll be doing anyway.




"Elone" moves in for the kill, swinging three times at Ubaar, but miraculously, she only hits once (20dmg) (REALLY bad rolls..save made as well).

Mecholithi and Thydin clash blades, and she repostes right into his stomach, then stabs him yet again (21dmg) with her offhand sword.

Ravin blast the gnome, but with no effect.  But they way taht the damage was ignored seems odd....sometihng is wrong.  Suddenly, Ravin realizes that the gnome is illusory, altohugh the spells that he seems to have cast were definately real.

As Mecholithi recovers her sword from Thydin's gut, he takes advantage of her slightly weakened defenses and again smacks her across the temple with his sword (another 30 subdual crit).  She stumbles back, and the very badly wounded Ilnyr clubs her with the hilt of his sword, knocking her out (9 subdual, 1 more subd than hp).

Jonathan strikes the guardunder the neck with his quarterstaff, knocking him off-balance, then he jumps and swings it around to the toher side as her brings it down in a slashing motion onto the guard's skull.  A very loud metallic clank can be heard.  The guard starts to get up, but Jonathan strikes it yet again, and it falls back down.

Ubaar feels sometihng try to invade his mind, but it fails.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 20, 2003)

you hear greas mashing together as the two big doors at the back of the room, right next to where Ubaar is fighting "Elone," creak open.  Elone steps through, dragging an unconscious Rana with Jaina holding herself up against Elone's shoulder.  The two still standing appear badly beaten and dazed.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 20, 2003)

Elone's eyes widen tremendously as she takes in the scene, great confusion registering on her face.  It's obviously not the battle that surprises her, but the participants - especially the fact that she is apparently already in the battle.

At that point, it's clear that instinct kicks in, as she shrugs Jaina off her shoulder, draws her bow, and releases a shot at the other version of herself.  As she does she calls out "Solonor flay your hide from your bones, Deceiver!"

OOC: It's nice to finally seen some other people in the thread too.    Course it would be kinda ironic if Elone were to be put down as soon as she arrives, but I figure her natural instincts at this point are to 1. Protect the people she knows (Ubaar, especially), and to destroy the creature that blasphemes her.  Her natural instinct is respond w/arrows.


----------



## shaff (Sep 22, 2003)

OOC: ok, internet went down again, I think I got all the bugs worked out.  Thanks for being patient.

IC:

Rannos says, "I thank you Fin, I will be sure to give it back."  Then, seeing what is going on inside the building rannos tries the hat out by attempting to shapeshift into a townsperson.  Then he runs in and draws his 2 bladed sword.  He attacks the leader, or if he has no access to him, he will attack the nearest gaurds.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 22, 2003)

Ubaar shakes off the effect of the brutal slap-fest the "Elone" thing laid down, and is surprised yet wary to see ANOTHER Elone enter the fray.

His battered and bruised body only hanging onto consciousness by Uthgar's spirit manifested in the Headband he wears (he's at -6 HP's), Ubaar puts all his attentions into putting down the "Elone" thing that doesn't reek of any living thing he's known.

He'll activate his belt (free action, Belt of Speed) and use his lizardman form and his knowledge of hand-to-hand combat to lay the smack down on it.









*OOC:*


 Ubaar lays into the fake Elone with hasted flurry of blows: +19/+19/+19/+14 unarmed strikes +14 claw +14 bite
Damage for unarmed strikes is 1d6+13, claw and bite is 1d4+6 







After seeing the new Elone fire arrows, he'll exclaim 
"El-Oh-Nay! You usssing arrowsss - that more like you."

If he gets a chance, he'll sniff her to make sure it's her, and he's planning on healing himself when he gets the chance, swapping Spell Immunity out.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 22, 2003)

Elone grins weakly at Ubaar, then gapes in awe as he blurs into motion on the Elone Thing.  

OOC: Wee-ow.  Mental Note: Do not annoy Ubaar.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 23, 2003)

Awaiting Ravin's actions before posting about the dungeon battle.


----------



## Calim (Sep 23, 2003)

Ravin looks for something he can gain cover from the gnomes attacks while he will also try and figure were the gnome is coming from so he can place a fireball squarely between the gnomes _eyes_.



_edited for your protection  _


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 23, 2003)

Rannos and Fin change their appearance and hustle inside.  They are way behind the OGM and Margaret.  Fin moves towards the injured Grtak, who is in the process of standing up, signaling that he has this one and catch up after.  

Rannos sees Margaret draw a dagger and plunge it both hands into the side of a wall just beyond the doorway, then jerks the blade sideways.  

As an engineer in the employ of the church of Gond, she is aware that the walls are made of plaster over a frame and somewhat thinner wall of vastly stronger materials.  Behind every door to high-value areas aboveground is a magically electrified portcullis that can be lowered in an emergency, provided one had the right key.  However, by cutting into the wall, the rope suspending the portcullis is vulnerable to be cut.  This vulnerability was in fact intentional, as highly damaging attacks against the door should be enough to damage the portcullis mechanism enough to lower it automatically, after which it locks into place.  Combined with a highly advanced and trapped lock that encourages attempts at force, this system is highly effective against thieves.

The portcullis goes down, and the second Grtak Hobgoblin smacks right into it, gets blasted by the electrical charge, and bounces off.  He falls to the floor twitching fro mthe electrical charges.

The Grtak OGM goes around, taking another route into the back room, as Rannos follows.

People are now aware of the battle in progress, and Fin throws several smoke bombs around to add to the confusion.

Rannos sees the Margaret jump over the firearms counter.  Rannos had not noticed this, but in many cases, there are two identical guns on display in the glass casing instead of one, but only once is ever taken out to show to potential customers.  This is becuase the others are loaded.  She turns a musket and fires a shot into the Grtak's gut.  It cases him to pause momentarily, but it does not knowk him down.  He charges at her swinging his huge adamantine baton.  Margaret raises her dagger to block it, but she is not even close to strong enough.  She does manage to deflect it slightly, and it strikes her arm rather than her head.  The dagger falls to the ground and she is thrown into the wall. As she bounces back, the Grtak OGM kicks her accross the temple, and she falls.  

He raises his club to finish her when Rannos reaches him

Rannos draws his double-bladed sword as he reaches the Grtak officer.  The brute tries to parry Rannos blade from the center, but Rannos just pivots it into his flank instead.  Before the OGM can get his defenses back up and parry Rannos' final blow, Rannos' flurry had struck him 3 times (29dmg).  

Having recovered, the Grtak officer holds his weapon up to Rannos' as they press and jocky for position.  The OGM suddenly jumps up, using his weight to smack Ranon's sword down, then he swings and strikes Rannos twice (42dmg) before Rannos can regain his defences.

They jockey some more, and Rannos lunges, slipping his blade into the OGM as the OGM's baton goes right past his shoulder.  Rannos twists the blade, cutting some rib outt before hitting on the other side as well.  He twists the blade up again,cutting deeply into the OGM's arms as he brings down the baton, causing the OM to drop his weapon.  Rannos twirls his weapon yet again, jamming it up the OGM's throat (54dmg).  The Grtak officer falls dead.  Rannos hears Margaret mouning behind the counter.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 23, 2003)

Ubaar tears into "Elone" with his powerful fists and claws, smashing holes in her metalic body (72dmg) until she falls and does not rise again.

Ubaar is pretty sure that Elone is really Elone.

Fighting side-by-side, Thydin and Illnyr kill one of the statue guardians with a series of slashe that reduce it to a pile of stone rubble.

Jonathan turns around and challenges another statue, gaining the upper hand.

The other two statues attack Ubaar and Elone.  Ubaar is not hit, and strikes the one sgoing towards Elone (AOO) but Elone is stabbed in the stomach, anyway (10dmg, hp --> -6).  Elone is too drugged to feel much pain, and instead she just looks down at the wound and fades into unconsciousness.

Ravin is having trouble finding the Gnome, until suddenly a blast of lightning comes from the illusion right at him.  Instead of hitting him, it arcs towards Jaina.  Jaina shudders with the jolt of power, and her eyes glow white.  She rises from her slumped position, and suddenly a blast of energy fires from her hand into a wall  (New saves).  Everyone can see a gnome in an alcove behind an illusory wall, who appears injured by Jaina's energy blast.  Ravin fires off his spell, mortally wounding the gnome with a blast of fire.  Jaina collapses and stops glowing.

The Jonathan, the Rangers, and Ubaar finish off the final two wounded statues.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 23, 2003)

Jonathan and Ilnyr run to the doorway and work on Elone, Rana, and Jaina.  The three are heavily drugged, and Jonathan suspects that they triggered some sort of poison gas trap on the way.  All three were quite badly beaten, probably by metal guards like the ones killed here.  Jonathan works on Rana and Jaina, and they begin to wake up slightly.  

Ilnyr stabilizes Elone and patches up her stab wound.  More concerning is her fractured skull, probably from the Vampire leader but possably sustained or enhanced by later beatings.  "Oh well, he thinks.  Nothing that prodigious use of magic and a little bit of time won't fix.)"  

Ilnyr gets Elone to drink a potion, and she wakes up.  In her current condition, Elone is not sure if she is dreaming or hallucination, but she recalls that the elf who calls himself Ilnry is also known as Irodr.  Irodr, Elone recalls, was an old lover of hers who disappeared one day, about a year ago.  Now she realizes that he probably never disappeared, but instead began adventuring with the Rangers.

Mecholithi is out for several minutes, and wakes up with a splitting headache (staggered) but fully in control of herself.  She finds herself lying on her backpack as a pillow, and Thydin is holding her hand.  Thydin looks pretty cut up, and Mecholithi recalls influcting those wounds. 

Thydin looks down concerned at Mecholithi "Sorry I had to do that? How are you feeling?  I was beginning to fear that I hit you too hard. I'd hoped not to show you any new swordsmanship just yet!

Ubaar, I assume, heals himself.


----------



## Calim (Sep 23, 2003)

OOC: Ravin tries to sense if similar magic is in effect in this place as was at his house that might bar a teleport.

Noticing everything seems to be in hand for the moment Ravin closes his eyes and starts meandering slowly around the area weaving his hands and body to interact with the weave.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 23, 2003)

Elone gasps as she wakens.  She peers around, her wits still muddied by the gas.

"Irodr?  Is that .. is that you?"  She shakes her head.  "Am I a still unconcious?  Who....What..."  She trails off in confusion.  Then she spies a familair looking toothy grin, and smiles.  "Ubaar!  It is you!  Solonor's balls, man!  Where have you been?  And where are the rest of them?  Alex, Akharos, the rest?  Who are these people?  And did we get whatever it was?"

She then promptly passes back out for a bit.


----------



## shaff (Sep 23, 2003)

Rannos grabs the baton, and puts it away then rushes to the side of Margaret.  He changes back to his normal self and holds her head in his lap and tries to wake her, but makes sure not to shake her.  He puts the gun back in the case and waits for her to wake.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 23, 2003)

double post - this cookie business is getting REALLY frustrating, and unworkable.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 23, 2003)

oh, it was a TRIPLE-post!
these boards really suck now for me.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 23, 2003)

(note: he turned off his Belt after felling the fake Elone)
During the battle, as the statues came after he and Elone, he yelled out at the one attacking Elone "Hey! You stay away from El-Oh-Nay!" and punches at it as hard as he can, but it still got past him to almost cut Elone's life short. 

After Elone and the gnome fell, he coordinated carefully with the Rangers to finish off the statues, lending his positional support, but working mostly defensively and partially, since he was so close to going down himself (in the negatives as it was).

Immediately after the battle, Ubaar drops to his knees and heaves a sigh of relief that the prison battle is over and the spirit of the Thunderbeast has again 'watched him out of the corner of his eye', so that he may fight another day. The familiar let-down after an enraged battle slams into him like a freighttrain this time, him living only on borrowed stamina. He quickly channels Uthgar's favor into a healing spell, which barely gets him back into wounded status and out of Kelemvor's clutches.

Once the immediate danger passed, he stomps over to where the annoying gnome fell, the one who tried to invade his mind and perhaps steal his actions as he did Mecholithi.
He leans down, his size even more imposing in comparison to the slight gnome, and places his hands like a vise around the gnome's head, saying "Uthgar, grant me a portion of this mage's Strength and let me focus it into my limbs for your glory."








*OOC:*


 casting Death Knell 







Ubaar smiles at the feeling of a fallen foe's Strength infusing his spirit; Uthgar's "Captured Essence" spell is much cleaner than the olden rituals of scalping or eating the heart of one's enemy.

He then walks over to retreive his Greatsword and ask Jonathon, "So where we go now? You got us in here, and El-Oh-Nay free, and many others here now - what's tha closest way to take Gond's temple out? After seeing those soul-less guards, they're really pissing Ubaar off - I want to tear this place down!"

Once his exchange gets done with the Rangers, and presumably some introductions are made for people who never met, he sees Elone waken.
"Elone!"

"Ubaar glad to see you!"
He picks her up, off the ground, in a big bear hug that comes close to hurting the archer of Solonor.
"Ubaar worried you might not have made it out of that brawl with the vampires. It got *ugly*.
Alex and Akharos had enough after that tussle - fighting off Storm and doing our job here not worth their lives, I think.
What do you think?
It gotten pretty hairy here - these forces of Storm awfully tough - you sure you want to keep fighting? Did they mis-treat you when you down here? If anyone of them did, by the neck of the Thunderbeast, Ubaar will break their heads worse than I cracked that metal-guard's chest open!"


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 23, 2003)

Elone grins through the pain.  "I'm glad you're still here, Ubaar.  And yes, they did hurt me, but Solonor granted me the might to hurt them back.  I think I have made a reckoning with them."

She sighs when Ubaar tells her Akharos has gone.  "I shall miss him - he was a good man to have in a fight."  She grins.  "Not as good as Ubaar, of course."  She surveys the new crew as she checks over her bruises.

"I am Elone, Guardian of the Forests, Priestess and Champion of Solonor.  And a fair hand with a bow."

She waits patiently to see who else is now making up the team, and see if there is a clear leader, and assess the new situation.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 23, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> OOC: Ravin tries to sense if similar magic is in effect in this place as was at his house that might bar a teleport.
> 
> Noticing everything seems to be in hand for the moment Ravin closes his eyes and starts meandering slowly around the area weaving his hands and body to interact with the weave.




The area is indeed teleport-protected, although there seem to be receptors of some sort that allow access.  They seem to be a combination of  magical energy of an unknown sort (perhaps from a magical key) AND a command word.

.........


Meanwhile, Fin runs into the storage room, activating the other portcullis in the same way that Margaret did.

Rannos examines Margaret as she sleeps.  Her arm is definately broken, and her head wound is pretty severe, although it looks less so after he's cleaned the blood away.  She seems to be breathing fine, though. After a few minutes, Margaret opens her eyes and smiles weakly up at Rannos and tries to hug him with one hand. "Ow....Thanks."  

Crowds are panicking outside, but guards have finally found you guys, are are trying to figure out who has the key to turn off their security system.

Fin goes behind the counter and says "Sorry if I'm interrupting anything, but I think its a good time to get out of here.  Those doors over there (the only ones not covered by electrified portcullises.  Probably lead to more warehouse areas, and I know that there is a loading dock somewhere around the side of the building."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 23, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Ravin is having trouble finding the Gnome, until suddenly a blast of lightning comes from the illusion right at him.  Instead of hitting him, it arcs towards Jaina.  Jaina shudders with the jolt of power, and her eyes glow white.  She rises from her slumped position, and suddenly a blast of energy fires from her hand into a wall  (New saves).  Everyone can see a gnome in an alcove behind an illusory wall, who appears injured by Jaina's energy blast.  Ravin fires off his spell, mortally wounding the gnome with a blast of fire.  Jaina collapses and stops glowing.




Just highlighting this passage...


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 24, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Just highlighting this passage...



Why? I'm missing the importance of some sentence there, I must be...
Jaina was patched up by Jonathon...


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 24, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> Why? I'm missing the importance of some sentence there, I must be...
> Jaina was patched up by Jonathon...




Yes, but its not the patching up thats relevant.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 24, 2003)

gotcha.
It took me 2 more reads of the pasage on a different day to get it.

Boys, we've got a Spellfire Weilder in our midst!
cool, spiffy, and neato.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 24, 2003)

Ayup - noticed that right off, since I dm'ed an FR game with a spellfire wielder.    They can be very handy to have around, especially if she's taken levels in the spellfire wielder PrC.


----------



## Calim (Sep 24, 2003)

Ravin opens his eyes and walks over to the group looking over the Gnome, "Have you searched his remains? And what of the others, they maybe carrying things useful to get us out of here."


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 24, 2003)

Elone waits patiently to see if anyone else plans to introduce themselves, or if they plan to ignore her statement.  While she waits, she waves Ubaar over and whispers to him "That poison gas took a lot out of me - do you have any restorives or spells?"


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 25, 2003)

Ubaar answers Elone:
"Ubaar can heal normal wounds today - just not wounds that sap your Strength, or spirit.

I'm actually waiting to see what Jonathon and the ones that we followed down here have to say about where to go from here.

I just wanted to get you out of being locked up, but now I want to break something apart - I don't like these... 'ma-chines'... they have all over the place.
Too many guards and stuff are not really alive.
They should all be broken, so they not hurt anyone else who can't fight them."


----------



## shaff (Sep 25, 2003)

Rannos agrees, and asks Margarete if she is carryable.  He blushes at the comment made by Fin about interupting something.  If she says its ok, he changes form back to a townsperson and pics her up and then follows Fin down, keeping the baton with him, inside his pack.

OOC:  Rannos tries to look as inconspicuous(sp?) as possible, and of course he has his weapon put up.  BTW, can someone give me a link to the rogue's gallery for this game?  I seem to have missed it in my absence.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 25, 2003)

Elone grins happily at Ubaar.  "It's good to see you back.  I fear my spirit has been wounded, though."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 25, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> Ravin opens his eyes and walks over to the group looking over the Gnome, "Have you searched his remains? And what of the others, they maybe carrying things useful to get us out of here."




There are a handful of magical items that will take time to identify, but you do find what appears to be a magical key.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 25, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> Rannos agrees, and asks Margarete if she is carryable.  He blushes at the comment made by Fin about interupting something.  If she says its ok, he changes form back to a townsperson and pics her up and then follows Fin down, keeping the baton with him, inside his pack.
> 
> OOC:  Rannos tries to look as inconspicuous(sp?) as possible, and of course he has his weapon put up.  BTW, can someone give me a link to the rogue's gallery for this game?  I seem to have missed it in my absence.




Margaret hears Fin's comment and giggles.  "Call me Maggie."  She moves er legs around, and determines "I can walk if you hold me up."


----------



## shaff (Sep 25, 2003)

Rannos shrugs and helps her up, obviously dissapointed that he doesn't get to carry her.  He quickly helps her up and begins to go towards where Fin said to go.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 26, 2003)

Fin opens the door to the warehouse as Rannos and Margaret follow.  As you speed through, you hear noises behind you as they penetrate the gates.  Fin motions for you to hide, looks ahead, and comes back to you  "There are carts being loaded about 50 feet down.  Lots of workers here.  We will need to find a way to sneak through.  I'm not particularly enthusiastic about killing these people."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 26, 2003)

Regarding the people underground:
Elone is able to explain what is behind her:  a prison without any other prisoners, several experimentation areas and toture chambers, and a Yugoloth that Rana trapped behind a Wall of Force.

The rest of you know that there were other doors off the rotunda that you entered through.

Elone, Rana and Jaina require restoration spells to heal.  Elone still needs to make a DC 5 wis check each round to act (Makes it on an 8), and the other two are entirely out.


----------



## shaff (Sep 26, 2003)

Rannos ponders for a moment, then all of a sudden he turns into one of the workers.  Then he takes the hat off, to see if the form stays... if it does, he places the hat on Maggie and tells her how to use it. 

If the form doesn't stay he pouts and then asks Fin if he has any ideas...


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 26, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> Rannos ponders for a moment, then all of a sudden he turns into one of the workers.  Then he takes the hat off, to see if the form stays... if it does, he places the hat on Maggie and tells her how to use it.
> 
> If the form doesn't stay he pouts and then asks Fin if he has any ideas...




The hat's effects only last as long as it is equipped, and Fin only has one extra (the one taht you have.  you'll have to find another way.


----------



## shaff (Sep 26, 2003)

Rannos looks around for any ways to go around the workers, hallways and such.  He asks Fin if he has any ideas.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 26, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> Rannos looks around for any ways to go around the workers, hallways and such.  He asks Fin if he has any ideas.




Fin gives Maggie his hat and tells Rannos "I can take care of myself.  Get her out of here.  I'll meet you shortly."

The hat allows you to get through  without problems.  It seems that the workers assume that Maggie hanging on your shoulder was the result of a sudden work injury.

Now What?


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 26, 2003)

Note that Elone will not ask for healing from anyone but Ubaar, but would accept it if anyone else could provide it.  

"Ubaar - are we done here?  Or is there more?  It's hard to remember what we were looking for...."


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 26, 2003)

Ubaar answers Elone
"That good question, Elone.
Since there nothing back there, we should go out to the main room where tha lift comes down. 
But if there were guards on alert, it might be pretty dangerous just to get out of here.
And we're supposed to bust something up in here, right?
Anyone got idea where that might be?

I don't know how everyone feels, but those guards' punches HURT.
Ubaar gotta heal.
But I can't fix your hurt spirit, El-Oh-Nay, and after I heal myself I not gonna have too much healing left."

edit: Ubaar swaps a Divine Favor out for a CLW and gets 11 HP, up to 9 HP now.









*OOC:*


 Just a reminder, Ubaar is in Lizardman form, so it might be a little unsettling for anyone that expected him to look like Ubaar.
Also, his Lizardman accent is fake - the long tongue helps him to lisssp, but when he doesn't want to sound too Lizardy, he can stop the lisp. 

Also, he was at -7 after taking out the fake Elone.
Cure Critical brought him back up to .. damn! He's still only at -2. Thank goodness for the Headband of Ferocity.
He'd have to use most of his spells just to get up to halfway. Those attacks by the baddies are incredibly powerful when added up.  
Realistically, it seems like we are on very low resources. I say we bug out of here and rest up, unless there was some driving need to wreck the Temple today.
I remember there was a meeting of baddies at noon today.
(I'm planning on having Ubaar use his Necklace of Prayer Beads, but it really is dependant on whether we think we're going to be fighting NOW more than we'll be fighting at noon)

Matt - what are the chances of us getting out of here without significant risk of combat/resistance, and we were planning on crashing that meeting, right? Do we expect resistance there? 

Also - what time is it now, and could you give us a run-down of exactly who all is here and who they are?
An idea to help us with all the NPC's that are involved in this adventure would be to put the desctiptions of the significant NPC's in the Rogue's Gallery thread.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 28, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> Ubaar answers Elone
> Realistically, it seems like we are on very low resources. I say we bug out of here and rest up, unless there was some driving need to wreck the Temple today.
> I remember there was a meeting of baddies at noon today.
> (I'm planning on having Ubaar use his Necklace of Prayer Beads, but it really is dependant on whether we think we're going to be fighting NOW more than we'll be fighting at noon)
> ...




What you guys has been looking for were plans for new war machines for Storm's army that you believe are being developed down here.  Preferably steal them.

It is about noon right now.  The meeting is at midnight.  You doubt that there will be too much resistance.  It was just that this one baddie was going to meet his contact, a spy of some sort, at a certain location.

You are not sure if reenforcements have blocked the way behind you.

Jonathan surveys the scene and says "I have a wand that can heal us mostly, but I agree that at this point we probably need to get out of here.  At least we have some idea as to how to get in.    As it stands we'll be carrying so many wounded (OOC:Rana, Jaina, and Elone need to be carried.) that our ability to fight is quite compromised, and we are running quite low on spells."

Currently Present:
Ubaar
Elone
Mecholithi
Ravin
Thydin and Ilnyr/Irodr: Elven Rangers in service of Evereska, tasked with aiding you on your mission in Luskan.
Jonathan: Hospitaler of Mystra, works for Irusyl
Rana: Eldritch Knight, second agent of Irusyl presently working with you. 
Jaina: Irusyl's apprentice, apparently gifted with Spellfire

Also involved, but not here:
Rannos
Fin, the third NPC apparently in th eemploy of Irusyl
Margaret, the Cleric of Gond who betrayed them for as of yet unknown reasons (perhaps compassion for Jaina, to whom she was brought down try to befriend and get information from)

Hopefully, I wil have time to to the RG thing later, too.


----------



## Calim (Sep 28, 2003)

Ravin Looks at the key and examines it thoroughly and then starts lloking for some place to put it, he also looking to see if the password is on the key.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 28, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> Ravin Looks at the key and examines it thoroughly and then starts lloking for some place to put it, he also looking to see if the password is on the key.




The password is not on the key, but having the key makes isolating the password a little bit easier.  Having tended to the wounded, Jonathan aids Ravin in trying to figure out the magical block, through both skill and magic.  The two of you work at it for a bit.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 29, 2003)

Ubaar remembers now that Thydin led him down here, not Jonathon.
"We should get wounded out of here - that's all Ubaar came down here for.... today.
If we see a place they might have the plans hiding, we can try to grab them on the way out. 
"They might have a lot of guards responding to us being down here the same way the ma-chines we crushed here did. They said that they knew some adventurers had gotten in.

I will heal El-Oh-Nay, if you (Thydin) can get Jaina on her feet."

Once Jonathon mentioned a wand, Ubaar remembered he had one that he got for exactly this situation.
He'll burn 10 charges of his CLW wand on he and Elone, before he says to her "I will pray for Uthgar's Strength before casting these next spells of his."
Ubaar spends some seconds concentrating deeply on the Necklace of Prayer Beads before casting curing spells on he and Elone, and finally buffing spells on himself to prepare for the possible resistance they might meet getting out of this complex.









*OOC:*


 spells cast (after the 10d8+10 CLW's and then the Beads which total to a caster level of 12) over the next minute include :
swapping a Dispel Magic and Tail of the Beast for 2 Cure Serious Wounds (3d8+12 each) and a Bull's Strength and Bear's Endurance for 2 Cure Moderate Wounds (2d8+10 each).
He'll cast Greater Magic Weapon (+3 for 12 hours) and Smite (+3 to hit / +12 damage on next attack) on his Greatsword.
He'll also cast Barkskin for +5 AC (120 minutes), and Magic Vestment for +3 AC (12 hours). Current AC is 29.

He is buffing up because for all he knows they are in dire straits:
it's been revealed that Storm's forces are informed of an adventuring/infiltration force, and they seem like difficult opponents. With so many people weakened, they may have to 'run for it' to get out.
Just in case, he will be prepared to be the "shock troop" to bust holes thru any force they may meet on the way out.


----------



## Calim (Sep 29, 2003)

Ravin puzzling over the key,"Eh, Jonathan is it, do you have any ideas what it  could be?"   

While working on this puzzle Ravin hears they are supposed to be getting plans also so as he is thinking and walking he will also try and keep an eye out for someplace they may have the plans.  

"If we are successful with this key we will not be going out the front door."   Ravin says seemingly to no one, as he is still entrenched in trying to figure out the password.  With a quick glance Ravin also looks to see who all will be going when they get it all figured out to make sure that he can take everyone.

Whispering aside to Jonathan(ooc trying not to worry anyone),"Can you take some of these people with you when we go forI can only take 4 of them?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 29, 2003)

Meanwhile....

A disguised Rannos makes his way uptown to the safehouse, Margaret hanging on his shoulder, until she collapses and Rannos has to carry her the rest of the way to the safehouse.  Rannos arrives safely.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 29, 2003)

Elone smiles after the healing.  "Ahhhh.  Thank you Ubaar.  Solonor willing, that should get me through the day."  She still looks fairly shaken up, and occasionally her eyes roll back into her head a bit, and she staggers, occasionally falling against Ubaar.  But when she is alert, she looks more than ready for combat (OOC: Buffs are cast and active for the rest of the day).


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 30, 2003)

Before everyone goes on a buffing spree, Ravin and Jonathan figure out how to bypass the teleport block, and the two teleport everyone back to the safehouse.  You appear just as Rannos walks in carrying Margaret, the employee of the temple who got you into the shaft in the first place.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 1, 2003)

[ooc player-relating-feelings post, not an attack] whatever. 
I gotta say, it is REALLY hard to think up what to do in this adventure...   
Between the dominating NPC's and the multiple-threads and the unknown locations (and lack of maps), and so many characters leaving and so few being active, it has been kind of tough for me to stay enthusiastic. Add on the confusion when it comes to combats, and how the opponents seem to have a sliding powerscale both up and down at whim, and it's worrying me.
(the on-again, off-again Teleport Block is  )

Is there any way you can back off a bit on the sheer number and power of the NPC's, including our opponents? That prison battle just didn;t feel right. I can get across what I mean in an email, if you want more explanation, Matt.

I feel that how we players feel is an important aspect of PbP gaming, Matt - if you don't feel comfortable with me giving my feedback and observations about how I feel this adventure could be improved, than please tell me, and I can either email you privately with my feedback, or you can tell me to just shut up and I can decide whether I want to keep playing. [/ooc feelings]

[ooc character actions] So Ubaar didn't buff? 
That's an hour of my life contemplating his actions wasted.
So I think we need a status update as to who's at what HP and condition.
I don't know what HP exactly Ubaar is at, since he spread his CLW wand between he and Elone. And if he swapped for the 4 healing spells without using the Prayer Beads, he'd get 12 less healing out of them.
I don't know if Jaina is healed, and I don't know who has spells, and Ubaar doesn't know who most of these people are. [/ooc character actions]

I'm pretty


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 1, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> [ooc player-relating-feelings post, not an attack] whatever.
> I gotta say, it is REALLY hard to think up what to do in this adventure...
> Between the dominating NPC's and the multiple-threads and the unknown locations (and lack of maps), and so many characters leaving and so few being active, it has been kind of tough for me to stay enthusiastic. Add on the confusion when it comes to combats, and how the opponents seem to have a sliding powerscale both up and down at whim, and it's worrying me.
> (the on-again, off-again Teleport Block is  )
> ...





ok, here are my responses.  Fisrt, I admit that the game is getitng crowded with NPCs and new PC intros.  It was my intention to pare down the NPCs after you guys got back to base, because they indeed have accumulated excessively.

The on-off TP block was indeed a result of a mistake on my part.  This battle was way too tough.  I definately screwed the pooch on that one.  I had thought that the mission coiuld still be completed without you returning, and considering the slow pace of PBP gaming, I hoped that that could be the case.  However, looking at what rescources you DID have (and a lack of necessary restoration spells), I decided that I had to take down the TP field, beucause I had made the dungeon too hard and didn't want to force a TPK with what is already a common DM-copout device.

As far as NPC power ,that is an interesting observation, but it is false.  The Rangers are level 7.  Jaina is a Wiz3/Rog1, and, as you are about to find out, doesn't have control over her Spellfire powers yet, altohugh they sometimes activate subconsciously/reflexively when she is badly wounded and in a very dangerous situation.  Rana and Jonathan are about as powerful as you guys.  Maggie is a Wiz4.

Also, the power scale on the bad guys doesnt slide.  I did expedite the battle with the statues, but I did role the attacks and damage.  They were not very powerful compared to the guards and Boggin.

I will from now on post status updates at the end of every round.  That is a very good idea.  Thank you.

BTW, Now that it cannot be relevant to the plot, I will answer a  councern of yours that I could not at the time.  You wondered why you melee'rs could not do much to that fiendish dragon, while Calain intimidated it without too much trouble.  The reason had to do with a Calain-specific subplot.  

Calain's story was that he killed his mentor and his mentor's daughter in a jealous rage becuase she spurned him with the "eww, you're like a brother to me" line, was killed by an angry mob, then ressurrected by a good cleric of Ilmater.  That is what Calain remembered.

However, in FR, one who dies is sent to the realm of Kelemvor, who determines what god they are to be sent to for an afterlife in accordance with their own religion.  Those who are certian to face eternal damnation sometimes take their chances selling their souls to the devils and working their way up in the heirarchy of Hell.  Calain did that, selling himself into the service of Belial.  He was sent back, with visions of his victims guiding him towards Belial's ends (Defeating Storm, who wants to destroy all civilization, is one of those ends, as devils require civilization for tyranny and corruption to flourish).  Calain was marked with Belial's brand, which only other evil outsiders can see.  The dragon ws intimidated beucase he was aware that Calain was a minion of Belial on earth, and feared the consequences of interfering with his mission.

Reread these passages and they will make more sense now...

"The lightning strikes the dragon's face and then envelops him, the crackling energy arcing from place to place on his body and burning him painfully. [the accumulated dmg of the ball will in your estimation kill him unless he can dispel it]
...
The dragon tells Calain "*Mighty brother*...your power is great, but you cannot save your friends. Release me and we all shall live. But if I must die I am taking all of you with me."
...
Calain sees Theresa in front of him. One side of her is burnt, nearly skeletal. The other half appears as he last saw her. He notices that her hand and fingers on her unburnt half appear to be broken and bloody, probably from pounding on the door of the closet. She talks to him:
...
The dragon begins to acquiesse. "What are your terms, *brother?*"
Calain keeps the lightning poised to strike.
...
Dragon to Elone
*"A dragon can not have too much wealth and more than your kind can midwife too many trees, or Calain's kind can bully and extort too often*(looks over angrily at Calain and his ball of lightning). That is what we are, what we do.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 1, 2003)

Game post later tonight.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 1, 2003)

....The dungeon group appears in the safe house as Rannos walks in carrying Margaret. 


Irodr looks jealously at the enormous Ubaar, somewhat hurt that Elone is ignoring him and cognescent of the fact that he wouldn't stand a chance in a fight.  He sighs and extends his hand to take Elone from Ubaar and put her on a bed.


Jonathan tends to Rana and Jaina and makes sure they sleep confortably.  Meanwhile, he explains "What you just saw...what Jaina can do.  That is probably why the Gondites wanted her.  I suspect they hoped to unlock the secrets of that unusual ability.  Unfortunately, Jaina has had little success controlling it.  If she's hurt badly enough and her conscious mind is weakened enough, they can sometimes activate automatically.  She sometimes can control it, and she is getting better at it, though.  Irusyl has had some success in discovering methods to harness it."

While Rannos takes care of her, Margaret addresses the group in a quiet, hoarse, voice, obviously in a lot of pain (her arm is broken and the side of her head is still bleeding). "I can't go back.  Not to the temple, not to the city, not anywhere that the Grtak can reach.  But what they were doing there was not the sort of inventing that true devotees of Gond pursue.   

They made me help them downstairs (chokes up).  They experiemnted on people to fiure out how to build better constructs.  Killed them after long, excrutiating tortures that I was forced to watch. And the gate, the gate....to Acheron, below the temple.  They resorted to dealing with fiends to procure more advanced technology for the Grtak...it was horrible...aweful (starts to cry).


----------



## Calim (Oct 1, 2003)

ooc will be changing daily spells and post them here later today


----------



## shaff (Oct 1, 2003)

Upon the new party members entering the safe house Rannos questions, "Who are the newcomers?  Are they friend or foe?  I suppose friend, but one can never be too sure these days."

OOC: Keep in mind that Rannos only knows Ravin and Mich.

IC: When Maggie starts crying Rannos hastily puts his swords up even without an answer and runs to comfort her, "don't cry my lady.  It is alright, Iwill protect you.  As long as I am here, no harm will come to you."


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 1, 2003)

Elone nods.  "Those who keep company with demons are unlikely to be blessed in the sight of Solonor, I would think."

Her eyes are still fairly unfocused as she looks around the room.  "Where are we?  Who are they?  Have I met you all before?"  She spies Irodr again, and seems to do a double take.  "You... I still don't understand why you are here.  Am I really out of the prison, or is this just another attempt to find out what I know?"  She shakes her head, and lies back in confusion.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 1, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> ok, here are my responses.
> 
> They were not very powerful compared to the guards and Boggin.
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


 Wow - that's some really ing cool shhhhhh.....stuff. 
See, it's stuff like that that I just don't think RPG's are very well suited to express. The chances of that kind of background actually coming up and being appreciated in play seems to me to be very small.
I think it's neat that you went to that much trouble on Calain's backstory, and trying to involve it into your campaign.
I see that you've involved some of the other PC's backgrounds really well, too.
That's good storytelling if you can make it work.

I appreciate you're addressing my concerns, and am impressed with your responses. I think we all can improve our PbP'ing skills, including myself, so observations and feedback are required to accomplish that. For myself, I tried in the last battle to be more cinematic (I think I'm finally catching on to your combat style, Matt). It worked to a point, but was derailed by the fake "Elone's" super-powerful round. (Was the fake Elone called 'Boggin'?) 
My main critique on that battle was how Boggin started weak-looking, then was so good 'she' basically killed Ubaar in one round, then see-sawed back to being weak (missing a helpless foe). It frustrates and confuses me as a player to have so little understanding of the encounters.

Would you rather discussion like this go on in OOC thread?  YOur call.... 
I don't remember who Irodr is (edit: he's one of the Rangers, isn't he?). I barely remember who Irusyl is.
It is very difficult when the adventure has gone over so long of time, and all the posts are spread out over multiple hard-to-find threads....

Matt, can you think of a way to summarize the plot-thus-far, and post it someplace that's easy to refer back to?
And posting the NPC's in Rogue's Gallery would help me tremendously, to keep track of all the people. Not just who they are, but how our PC's have encountered them. 
I'm assuming Ubaar has only met Elone, Thydin (and Rangers) and the mage (Ravin). Oh, and Melkolithi (is she still here, and playing?)
Has Ubaar met Jonathon and Rana? Were they involved in any of those debriefings we had before, during, and after the boatride?
Who's Rannos?


----------



## Thanee (Oct 1, 2003)

OOC:



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Matt, can you think of a way to summarize the plot-thus-far, and post it someplace that's easy to refer back to?




That would be pretty cool! 

Oh, and reaper... such discussion DOES belong to the OOC-thread (was that a serious question!?)!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 1, 2003)

Ubaar gives Elone over to Irodr somewhat happily. He says to Irodr (and Elone, if she's awake), 
"She should probably rest today, but I'm not too good at Healing - only what power Uthgar gives me over the body and spirit.
If she can't Heal herself tomorrow, I can ask Uthgar for the ability to Heal her spirit.
Let me know if she needs me to ask Uthgar tomorrow. I talk to him in the morning."

Ubaar answers Elone's confused initial questions,
"We at a safe house, El-Oh-Nay.
Thydin brought me here after the battle against the vampires, and then we came to get you.
I don't know everyone here - only a couple people...
Thydin? Ravin? Will you vouch for these others?
If so, that's OK with Ubaar, cause in a war, sometimes you end up fighting with some strange teammates."









*OOC:*


 Matt - how long ago did Storm's forces start the War against Faerun? 







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Oh, and reaper... such discussion DOES belong to the OOC-thread (was that a serious question!?)!



Actually, yes, I have been unsure about where to put OOC comments like this. I got the impression awhile ago that Matt didn't like them in the OOC... I know they don't belong in the thread, but Matt puts lots of OOC here.  I don't know how he feels about these in email, or if he'd rather be for everyone to se and help understand...  I just don't know.
But I'm OK with it, since I'm still here, after all this time.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 2, 2003)

Elone blinks in confusion.  'Iln...Irodr is a ranger, yes.  He and I have a ... a ... a past.  I would trust him, I think.  The others, I can't remember.  But I don't ... so much is fuzzy right now.  The gas has affected my head - all mixed up."


----------



## shaff (Oct 2, 2003)

OOC: Rannos is played by me, and is a ranger who fights with a 2-bladed sword.  He has somewhat of an infatuation with Maggie right now.

IC: Rannos continues to hold Maggie in his arm, petting her hair and trying to comfort her.  All of a sudden a bear walks in, one that looks familiar to Mich and Ravin.  The bear walks over to Rannos and plops down beside him.  Rannos begins to pet the bear and the bear falls asleep with a few words from Rannos.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 2, 2003)

(OO-DM) There are reletively tall orders.  I will try to get these things done as soon as I can. (OO-DM)

Ubaar:  Storm broke through the Krosan pass (Not canon) that divides the North from the icey wastes beyond about 18 months ago.  Irodr is the other ranger along with Thydin that works with you guys.  Tanstaafl, who plays Mich, reappeared last week and disappeared again.  Rana came with GE's char to meet the rest of you.  Jonathan and Rana were at the initial briefings.  You probably remember Wethrin from the beginning -- Jonathan is her fiancee.

Irodr tucks Elone into bed, then neals down and strokes her.  "I'm real  All of us are.  It just so happens that I was assigned this mission.  Perhaps the gods willed it.  Just rest for now.  You'll feel a lot better after you get some sleep.  You're safe with us."

Maggie calms down and rests in Rannos's arms, eventually falling asleep.

Jonathan starts talking "  As I am the only one who knows everyone in the room and is coherant, I suppose I ought to help sort this out.  

"I work for an information broker named Irusyl Eraneth, a drow witch operating from a base in Skullport, an underdark city below Waterdeep.  So do Rana, Jaina, and Fin.  It became known that the local temples of Gond and Umberlee were cooperating in the creation of a slew of new weapons for Storm's army, including an entirely revamped fleet.  This fleet would pose a serious and direct threat to the power of the elven island nation of Evermeet, whose fleet dominates the region. Their own assets spread thin, we were contracted to take care of the problem on behalf of that government.  To that end, Elone, Ubaar, Rannos, Mecholithi, and Ravin were hired by us.  Only now are we revealing your ultimate employer, you having now proven your trustworthyness.  While in Luskan, we are generously being hosted by Thydin and Irodyr, who along with other Rangers of Evereska have infiltrated the city for their own purposes.    Meanwhile, Irusyl's base was attacked by a group whose relation to the church of Gond is unknown, and Jaina, her apprentice, was captured and taken eventually to the Gondite Temple here in Luskan. Obviously, we just recovered her, along with Rana and Elone who were taken by agents of the church of Gond after being badly hurt in a battle with that same group of kidnappers."


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 2, 2003)

"Ahhh..  Ubaar putting it together now.
So they went after Jaina 'cause she can hold the power of Fire inside her?

Jonathon - you and Rana prolly know most about what going on with enemy overall, but Thydin - you guys know about Storm people's actions here in town, right?

So do we know where the plans for these ma-chines might be hidden?
And after we rest up some, who all is gonna go after that big Storm guy that is supposed to be meeting someone at midnight tonight, like tha letter say?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 3, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> "Ahhh..  Ubaar putting it together now.
> So they went after Jaina 'cause she can hold the power of Fire inside her?
> 
> Jonathon - you and Rana prolly know most about what going on with enemy overall, but Thydin - you guys know about Storm people's actions here in town, right?
> ...




Thydin says:  "We deal primarily in military matters.  Troop positioning, infrastructure, stuff like that.But regarding the location of such technology, our best guess is the temples of Gond and Umberlee, and the covered building in between that very wall may be a drydock, considering the access to the sea directly from the building."

Jonathan continues.  "The man you took that letter from was to meet someone, probably a traitor of some sort from a group opposing Storm, in an empty building on the other side of town.  All there is to do is to nab him when he gets there."


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 4, 2003)

*OOC:*


 bump for people who's characters haven't said much. 







Ubaar responds to Jonathon "Ubaar will go pick him up.
Who else going to go later tonight, and who will stay here to heal?"


----------



## Calim (Oct 4, 2003)

Ravin looks around at all the people talking a little dumbfounded

Then with a suddenness"May I ask a question?  What IN MYSTRA'S BLESSED BLACK EYES IS GOING ON HERE?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 5, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> Ravin looks around at all the people talking a little dumbfounded
> 
> Then with a suddenness"May I ask a question?  What IN MYSTRA'S BLESSED BLACK EYES IS GOING ON HERE?"




Jonathan sighs.  "OK, from the top.  As you all know, about 18 month's ago, Storm's forces swept down from the glaciers and invaded the North.  There has been fighting ever since, as Storm's forces and the free people's of the North battle over territory.  At some point, the government of Evermeet, whose naval and air power give the North an enormous advantage over Storm at sea, discovered that the temples of Gond and Umberlee in Luskan were collaborating to build new Storm a new, improved fleet powerful enough to challenge the elves and their allies at sea.

Their own rescources strethed thin, they hired a contractor in Skullport, a drow witch named Irusyl Eraneth, to eliminate the threat.  All of you have either been hired by her directly, or sent to work with us by Nortern allies.  I, along with Rana, Jaina, and Fin, work for Irusyl directly.  Ubaar was sent by Hermod, the Raven Tribe Shaman who succeeded in uniteing the Uthgardt clans to fight against Storm's hordes.  Elone and Mecholithi were sent by an elven colony in the North.  Fin Kinbota, an agent of Irusyl's, rescued Ravin from a Grtak raid and hired him to aid in demolitions.  Rannos was sent by the Grand Druid Kurdin, lord over the HIgh Forest.  These Evereskan Rangers are merely offering us shelter in their safehouse.  

Their mission is different than ours.  There are of course other things going on, and other events that have occurred on the way, but the mission and the cast of players should now be clear.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 5, 2003)

sacfdkly;y


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 6, 2003)

Ubaar looks to Jonathon,
"Thanks for tha re-cap, Jonnie.
It good to know who yer fighting with.

So who's going with Ubaar after the guy who's got the meeting at midnight?"


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 6, 2003)

Elone sits up, still groggy from sleep and the gas.  "I am going, Ubaar.  I may not be able to cast spells, but Solonor still guides my arrows.  If we can find it, there is likely a store or a temple that will have a potion to lift the effects of this damned gas from my head..."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 7, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Elone sits up, still groggy from sleep and the gas.  "I am going, Ubaar.  I may not be able to cast spells, but Solonor still guides my arrows.  If we can find it, there is likely a store or a temple that will have a potion to lift the effects of this damned gas from my head..."




Jonathan grimaces.  "Well I see you've recovered you obstinance at least.  Why can't you be good and sleep like the others (sarcastic voice).  Hmmm...Well, we have many hours before we must leave.  If you rest, you'll feel at lot better.  After you return I can better help you.  My spells renew at midnight."

To Ubaar:  "It is best that I remain here and tend to the wounded, I you can spare my services."


----------



## Calim (Oct 7, 2003)

"My speciality is in not being very quiet so I may not be the best choice to go with you, so while you are gone we can be planning our way into the temples to get these plans and then blowing the place up."

Ravin says the last of the sentence with a slow smile and a gleem in his eye.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 7, 2003)

Elone grins a feral smile.  "Solonor's needs do not rest, and neither do I.  I am fairly stealthy as well, and my arrows can kill silently if need be."

She sighs.  "Is there anyone who could find me a potion to clear my head?  My wounds are gone, but my head is not clear, and I can hardly hear Solonor's voice now..." (OOC: Wisdom damage).


----------



## shaff (Oct 7, 2003)

OOC: what is my HP at?  I still haven't gotten a link to the RG thread, so I'm not sure.

IC:  
"I will go with you Ubaar, maybe this might be somewhat of a bonding experience, and maybe I will be able to see your skills in combat." Rannos smirks at Ubaar.  Rannos gives lays Maggie down very slowly and softly as not to wake her.  He then leans over as if to kiss her forehead, but hesitates, then gives one more pet over her forehead and sits up.  He looks at the bear (who I am now going to call Bollan, since that's his name) and says, "stay, protect maggie" and he motions towards Maggie's unconscious body.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 7, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> OOC: what is my HP at?  I still haven't gotten a link to the RG thread, so I'm not sure.




OOC: Not sure, if you mean THIS THREAD, as you already posted there, but that is the RG!


----------



## shaff (Oct 7, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> OOC: Not sure, if you mean THIS THREAD, as you already posted there, but that is the RG!




Yea, thats it, thanks a bunch.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 8, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> Yea, thats it, thanks a bunch.




There are not restorations readily availible for Elone, but jonathan has plenty of cures to go around.  Those still standing are healed to full.

More soon...


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 8, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> There are not restorations readily availible for Elone, but jonathan has plenty of cures to go around.  Those still standing are healed to full.
> 
> More soon...




Looking over the information about the meeting, it seems that the man whose place you are to take was a human maned Slaan, a rogue who worshipped Shar.  

The building that they will meet in is an abandoned storefront that most recently was a butcher shop.  Meat hooks still hang from the cceiling and sawdust covers the floor, making it very easy to track and to determine who has been through there.  There is a large glass window in front, and a door next to it, leading to a room contianing that window, a counter, and a door to the back area.  There is a back door that leads to an alleyway behind.  There are stairs in the corner, accessible through the back room, leading to a loft that used to be used as a living quarters.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 8, 2003)

1. Is it certain the person was a man, and not a woman?

2. Is the loft open to the backroom?

3. Are there any windows or the like to the back room?

Elone considers the information.  "Which of us will be this person?  Do any of us have the ability to disguise or conceal our features?"  She swoons, slightly, but ignores it.  "And do we expect this meeting to go violently, or peacefully?  Solonor's will can take either form...."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 8, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> 1. Is it certain the person was a man, and not a woman?
> 
> 2. Is the loft open to the backroom?
> 
> ...




1. Yes, he is a man.  You guys saw the body (Well, Elone didn't, but a bunch of you did)

2.  The loft is open to half of the back room, and extends over the front room entirely.

3. No.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 8, 2003)

Elone thinks further.  "Someone in the loft?  An archer?  I could possibly make my way there and watch.  But there might be someone waiting if I do.  I...I don't know.  I can cloak myself in shadows, at least - can anyone cast invisibility?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 8, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> OOC: what is my HP at?  I still haven't gotten a link to the RG thread, so I'm not sure.
> 
> IC:
> "I will go with you Ubaar, maybe this might be somewhat of a bonding experience, and maybe I will be able to see your skills in combat." Rannos smirks at Ubaar.  Rannos gives lays Maggie down very slowly and softly as not to wake her.  He then leans over as if to kiss her forehead, but hesitates, then gives one more pet over her forehead and sits up.  He looks at the bear (who I am now going to call Bollan, since that's his name) and says, "stay, protect maggie" and he motions towards Maggie's unconscious body.




Maggie wakes up long before you have to leave. She looks up confused. "Rannos...What is this place?"


----------



## Calim (Oct 8, 2003)

"In Case things go badly you will ned a quick escape which I can provide so I guess I will be going to."  
Ravin looks to the others that are staying behind, 
"You make the plan to blow the place up and I will make sure it gets done."

ooc moved Ravin and Alex to the rogus gallery and updated spell list.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 9, 2003)

"Well, Ubaar could look like human - my shirt has that Strength.
But I'd rather be the bodyguard, protecting whoever wants to play as Slaan.
I'm not too good at Disguising, or acting, unless I'm playing a warrior.

Do we know what kind of person Slaan was?

And if anyone want, they can borrow my shirt before we go - it will let them turn into human, then you could give it back.

umm..  wasn't this Slaan gonna be meeting a bunch of other bad guys?
What do we wanna do about them, Jonathon?"


----------



## shaff (Oct 9, 2003)

Rannos runs over to Maggie as she wakes up, and says, "do not worry Maggie, we are in a safe house, these are all friends.... as far as I know..."

Upon the question of changing appearence:
"Well, I still have these hats that Fin gave me...," Rannos pulls them out of his pack and tosses one to Fin, the puts the other on and turns into Jonathan.  "I can change my form... And I think I did a darn good job lying and acting while protecting your escape to the levels below the church... So maybe since no one else wants to... I will take the all important role."  Rannos then changes back to himself and begins to comfort Maggie again, while waiting for everyone's responses.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 9, 2003)

Slann was only to meet a single informant.  It is probably best that you simply decide on a course of action soon so you don't spend that much more time planning than executing.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 10, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Slann was only to meet a single informant.  It is probably best that you simply decide on a course of action soon so you don't spend that much more time planning than executing.




OK, time to expedite.  Ubaar, Rannos, Ravin, and Elone want to go.  
You have the description of the area.  Just tell me what buiff spells you have on and where you will be.

(OOG: Elone only being able to control her actions about every other round is a big problem on this sort of mission, and this sould not take long.  She really probably ought not go.)


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 10, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> Rannos runs over to Maggie as she wakes up, and says, "do not worry Maggie, we are in a safe house, these are all friends.... as far as I know..."
> 
> Upon the question of changing appearence:
> "Well, I still have these hats that Fin gave me...," Rannos pulls them out of his pack and tosses one to Fin, the puts the other on and turns into Jonathan.  "I can change my form... And I think I did a darn good job lying and acting while protecting your escape to the levels below the church... So maybe since no one else wants to... I will take the all important role."  Rannos then changes back to himself and begins to comfort Maggie again, while waiting for everyone's responses.




Maggie is a lot calmer now.  She isn't complaining, but its obvious that she is in a lot of pain.  "They killed my parents, you know.  I heard them talking about it two weeks ago.  All I had known was that I was excelling in the school that they ran,  my parents died in a fire when I was 12, and they took me in.  It turns out that the church demanded that my parents give me over to them, because they felt that my skills would be useful.  So they killed them instead and took me,"


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 10, 2003)

Ubaar pleads with Elone, "You rest tonight - Ubaar'd rather have your arrows covering us, but I think there's plenty of people to go this time.
You gotta rest, so you connected back with Solonor tomorrow."

Ubaar asks/tells anyone there, ""Unless anyone else planning on it, Ubaar will fix El-Oh-Nay's spirit tomorrow."

Ubaar describes the guy that Rannos is going to Disguise himself as as best his recollection can.

Ubaar suggests that he accompany the disguised Rannos as his bodyguard (especially from the latest attacks going on  ), and they go in the front door, as if meeting an accomplice. 
He asks Ravin -
"Can you turn Invisible? Maybe you'd want to stay out of way, but closeby if anything happens? It better if only a couple people meet this guy - it'd make him less nervous that way."

He'll cast the following Buffs before leaving (the Karma Bead was used earlier today):

use Alter Self to change to Lizardman
Barkskin for +3 AC (70 minutes)
Magic Vestment is still running (+3 AC for 12 hours)
Greater Magic Weapon is still running (+3 for 12 hours)
Current AC is 27.
Smite (+3 to hit / +12 damage on next attack) still active on his Greatsword

He will cast Bear's Endurance (+4 CON), Enlarge Person (+2 STR, -2 DEX, -1 AC from Large size) & Shield of Faith (+3 to AC, total AC 28) when they get very close to meeting the informant. 

Ubaar hears Maggie's quick tale, and adds, "That terrible that the Church wanted to make your parents give you up and make you do something you didn't want to do.
No Church should force its Will on people. Church is something people should want to do for themselves, and for their god.
Ubaar won't mind seeing this Church torn down..."


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 11, 2003)

Elone shakes her head.  "I can come with you.  Solonor's balls, man, I am a Guardian!"  She then attempts to stand, wobbles slightly, and falls back to bed.

"Maybe tomorrow, though...."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 11, 2003)

Irodyr kneels next to Elone's bed and tucks her in   "Its just an informant.  They shouldn't have much trouble nabbing him.  

It is accomplishment enough that you survived the last few days and ensured that your companions did as well.  Very few could have done that. You don't need to pretend you're alright to keep your pride intact.  There is no shame in resting.  Just let yourself sleep and you'll feel better in the morning"


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 11, 2003)

Meanwhile, the rest of you go to the rondesvouzes point and set yourselves up.  A sweep of the area shows that you are in fact alone.  Declare positioning.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 11, 2003)

I'll assume that Ubaar would be behind and to the left of Rannos, acting gruff and stupid and letting Rannos be the one in charge.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 11, 2003)

Elone: Flat on her back, muttering curses in her sleep.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 12, 2003)

You set yourselves up in the dark building, with Ubaar backing up Rannos, who waits patiently for the informant, while Ravin sits invisible upstairs.

After a while, an elf walks in, dressed in a way that reminds you of Thydin and Irodr, but different enough that you can tell that he is not one of theirs.  Perhaps another elven settlement.  

"Slaan? You there?  I have the information that you seek.  Lets get this over with, I want my Dojano already."  (You all recognize this to be a generally illegal and highly addictive drug)."


----------



## shaff (Oct 13, 2003)

OOC: sorry for not posting, im back now.  I must have missed something unless we are just supposed to grab him and run him out... is that the plan?  And what exactly am I supposed to be getting in return for the "information"?

IC: Rannos tries his best to comfort maggie as she tells her tail, obviosly showing compassion to her.  Bollan licks her hand as she talks as well.

As they enter the building Rannos tells Ubaar to keep his eyes open and make sure no one comes from upstairs.

When he enters the building, Rannos responds, "Yes, I got your information, I'm over here." Rannos waves him over and tells him to sit down.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 13, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> OOC: sorry for not posting, im back now.  I must have missed something unless we are just supposed to grab him and run him out... is that the plan?  And what exactly am I supposed to be getting in return for the "information"?
> 
> IC: Rannos tries his best to comfort maggie as she tells her tail, obviosly showing compassion to her.  Bollan licks her hand as she talks as well.
> 
> ...




(Earlier)  Maggie leans forward and kisses Rannos on the cheek.  "Good luck, don't get yourself killed!"

The elf walks over to Rannos and Ubaar.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 14, 2003)

Ubaar whispers so only Rannos can hear:
"He's got the info - you have the drugs."

Ubaar makes sure to keep his slithery, Large form well back from the table, so as not to alarm the informant.
He'll be watchful for movement, with basically a readied action to perform a hasted Flying Sandal-Kick for subdual damage if he tries to run away.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 14, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> Ubaar whispers so only Rannos can hear:
> "He's got the info - you have the drugs."
> 
> Ubaar makes sure to keep his slithery, Large form well back from the table, so as not to alarm the informant.
> He'll be watchful for movement, with basically a readied action to perform a hasted Flying Sandal-Kick for subdual damage if he tries to run away.




The elf sits down at the dark table, and says "I found out how the invasion will go down!  Apparently, they plan to destroy the temples of Gond and Umberlee and the covered shipyard between them, destroying some sort of improved fleet that is being produced for Storm.  In destroying the temple of Umberlee , they will destroy the Storm Orb in the southeast tower that controls the weather around Luskan.  Then, aided by more saboteurs already in the city, they wil launch the attack from air and sea the moment that the temples falls."

Now give me the drugs...Next time, I'll have the locations of some of the groups of saboteurs."


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 14, 2003)

Ubaar looks to Rannos, hoping he'll take the lead.
To avoid an extended pause, he'll scoff and say,

"Hmmmff.
How you'sss get to know thatsss?
We'ss not hear of thissss."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 15, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> Ubaar looks to Rannos, hoping he'll take the lead.
> To avoid an extended pause, he'll scoff and say,
> 
> "Hmmmff.
> ...




"You already know the answer to.....WAIT A MINUTE!."  He rapidly stands, backs up, and draws two swords as he backs rapidly away from the table (withdraw action).

Ubaar jumps up faster and leaps at the elf, his lizard foot smashing into the elf and throwing him about fifteen feet into the wall (70 subd dmg).  He falls down and doesn't move.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 15, 2003)

Ubaar shrugs at Rannos,
"I guess playing your new dumb bodyguard didn't help.
Sorry I had to stomp him. Maybe you could have gotten him to talk more, but Ubaar more comfortable stomping anyway."

Ubaar moves over and picks up the 'elf', ready to clobber him if he's playing possom.
If he determines his unconscious state is true, he'll hoist him over his shoulder and suggest to Rannos (and the invisible Ravin) that they high-tail it out of there and back to the safehouse, carefully.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 15, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> Ubaar shrugs at Rannos,
> "I guess playing your new dumb bodyguard didn't help.
> Sorry I had to stomp him. Maybe you could have gotten him to talk more, but Ubaar more comfortable stomping anyway."
> 
> ...




Ubaar carries the unconscious elf (Ubaar is pretty sure that he's a real elf) back to the safehouse, along with Rannos and Ravin.

They find books and papers scattered about, apparently from the large cache that Kelnar took from the criminal base/temple of Shar.  Thydin is poring over stacks of documents spread out on the table.  Maggie is sitting up in bed, her legs bent and her feet flat on the matress, with a book balanced on her thighs, a pencil in her mouth as she turns a page, and reading glasses resting askew accross her face to avoid touching the lump on the side of her head. She turns her attention to Rannos and the others entering.

"My arm hurts too much to sleep, so I helped figure out what these documents were for.  Much of it is too technical from a spellcraft perspective for Thydin to understand.  Wheever there people were, they were experimenting with creating new breeds of vampire, and making some rather unprecedented breakthroughs.  Apparently, vampires are a merger between an aspect of a powerful demon and a dying humanoid spirit.  (Her face brightens, her voice gets higher and she talks faster, obviously very exited about her findings.)  They found out exactly what demon that is and how to summon it, and they have discovered how to simulate the process by which vampires create more of their own kind.  Then they began altering the demon or crossbreeding it with other demons in ways that allowed the ritual to still work.  They have produced several specialized breeds in this manner, as well as adding certain special powers relating to Shadow to all breeds that they produce.  They have specialized breeds to Mind Control, Information Gathering, Hand-to-Hand Combat, Daywalkers...this is  the best monster research I've ever seen."


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 15, 2003)

Elone groans, having drifted in and out of consciousness during the time Ubaar was gone.

"So you're saying they are making ultra-powerful, elite soldiers for Storm's army?  Undead, but not undead?  Solonor's balls, woman!"

Elone looks visibly shaken at this news.  "We were having a hard enough time holding them off as it is.  With these...abominations...."  She shakes her head.  "That bastard vampire we fought - remember that beast, Ubaar? - that must have been one of them."

She lays back.  "Tomorrow, you will heal me up, and this will stop.  We will stop it."

OOC: Man, if only I could turn evil outsiders....


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 16, 2003)

(Ubaar dismisses the Lizardman form once inside the safehouse.)

Ubaar answers Elone with passion - 
"YEAH! Those were tough things we fought.
We gotta stop them or there might be more of that big guy to go up against."

Ubaar visibly buffs himself, unconsciously using one of his Surges of Strength to clench his fists and flex his muscles when thinking about that Thing.

"Yes, tomorrow Uthgar fix you up - "
Ubaar puts his hand all the way across Elone's head like he's gonna crush it, and gives her a little playful squeeze 
" -  now, you sleep."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 18, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> (Ubaar dismisses the Lizardman form once inside the safehouse.)
> 
> Ubaar answers Elone with passion -
> "YEAH! Those were tough things we fought.
> ...





Meanwhile....the tied-up spy start to  wake up...


----------



## shaff (Oct 20, 2003)

OOC: I really do appoligize for the lack of posting, but my internet still isn't working right, I'll try to post as much as possible, again, i'm sorry.  I'm posting now.


----------



## shaff (Oct 20, 2003)

OOC: lol sorry bout the info and drug mix-up.

IC:
"Great job Maggie, that's ma' girl." He flashes a playful smile at her.  "Good thing you're with us..."

OOC: I'm gonna go look at my sheet to see if i can do anything about her arm, then i'll finish my post.

OOC: Crap, I can't find the characters again.... can someone hook me up... again, since im a horrible finder?


----------



## Thanee (Oct 20, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> OOC: Crap, I can't find the characters again.... can someone hook me up... again, since im a horrible finder?




OOC: Haha!  Check in HERE. And a lil hint... Make a new text file on your desktop and copy&paste all the important links in there, makes finding them a lot easier!


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 20, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> OOC: lol sorry bout the info and drug mix-up.
> 
> IC:
> "Great job Maggie, that's ma' girl." He flashes a playful smile at her.  "Good thing you're with us..."
> ...




TIP:  In the Rogues Gallery, click in thread starter, and it will sort that way, then find my name alphabetaically.  It makes it easier to find the thread when its buried.

Rannos can't do much except provide cure spells, but Jonathan explains that more heal spells without waiting a bit won't do her any good.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 20, 2003)

Update of wahts going on right now:  

1.  You discovered that a bunch of cultists whose base the PCs wiped out earllier were creating new breeds of vampire.  It seems that this was only a branch of a larger operation, so there things are out there somewhere.

2.  More immediately, a criminal that the PCs killed had a sceduled meeting with a traitor from one of the elven saboteur squads in the city.  Rannos, Ubaar, and Ravin captured ihm  and now he is here.  He had said sometihng about your destroying the temples paving the way for an invasion of Luskan by sea and air.

Thydin and Irody go into another room before the elf awakens, so that he doesn't know that his collegues are among those who captured him.  The elf wakes up ties to a chair.  "Who are you and what do you want?"


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 20, 2003)

Elone struggles up to a seated position before the captive wakes up, and attempts to hide any weakness.  She doesn't interject too much, but watches everything, sketching the man quietly to herself.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 22, 2003)

*OOC:*


 I'm kind of holding off, hoping that shaff and Ravin will do some talking.
Unless they can add to the dialogue or story, I don't see why they'd be interested in continuing the game.


----------



## Calim (Oct 23, 2003)

You are right Reaper if I cannot add to much to the game which seems to be the case I think I will go ahead and make this my departure.  It was fun for a while DM_Matt.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 23, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> You are right Reaper if I cannot add to much to the game which seems to be the case I think I will go ahead and make this my departure.  It was fun for a while DM_Matt.




I am very sorry that I have beeen so busy IRL, y'all.  I want to try to get this back on track, including finding a part for Ravin, who in theory ought to be easy to integrate...I just need a little bit more time...Calim: regarding your email, the answer is that spells will all be by 3.5e, and class features stay the same unless they are more or less the same as something that has been changed, such as spell power.

As far as shaff is concerned, it seems that his computer access is limited by he posts and contributes when he can and has his own subplot.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 23, 2003)

Jonathan calls Rannos over to a desk, the prisoner still not being interrogated for some reason.  He  pours a white substance into a glass of water and stirs it, causing it to dissolve, and tells Rannos "You know she cant hear this (cocks his head towards Maggie)  Betraying an organization that she already knew was corrupt to the very core is one thing.  Betraying her city-state...well, thats not something we can count on...yet...if ever...(Jonathan's face grows cold, his blue eyes staring icily into Rannos')...If she can't, well...that would be VERY unfortunate, don't you think."

Make her drink this...she's not going to get to sleep tonight any other way anyway."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 23, 2003)

OOC:  For those wanting a plot summary, using what you know recently to interrogate the prisoner will get you some good info...

We need to get back to actual action...that will help things....


----------



## shaff (Oct 25, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> OOC: Haha!  Check in HERE. And a lil hint... Make a new text file on your desktop and copy&paste all the important links in there, makes finding them a lot easier!





OOC: THANKS A BUNCH!!!


----------



## shaff (Oct 25, 2003)

OOC: yea, my posting is VERY limited, I will try to find more time, but I can only do what I can.  But I got a new computer, so I should be able to get more posts in.

SOrry to hear about Ravin... I'm sure my holding up the game had something to do with it as well.

IC:
Rannos gives a STERN glare at Jonathan, then whispers, "that won't happen!  I trust her.... I think... but... if it does.... I will take care of it, you don't harm her!"  Then he turns to the captive with his new found momentary intimidation and grabs his collar and says, "Well.... sir, I don't know how someone could betray his kin and friends such as you did.  It makes me have even less hope for the world and how the people are living their lives now days..."  Then Rannos smiles at him, puts the hat on, and changes back to the guy he was when we apprehended him.  He begins to chuckle hardily...  "Now sir, unless you don't plan on walking out of here... or walking ever again (rannos pulls out his 2 bladed sword), I suggest you tell us some more about this 'invasioin' you spoke of."  Rannos then changes back to himself.  And looks at the man, smirks, then sits down and rubs his thumb down the blade of his swords.  While waiting for his answer everyone sees a bit of blood running from Rannos' thumb, but he still keeps his intent stare on the man, not even flinching.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 25, 2003)

2x post


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 25, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> OOC: yea, my posting is VERY limited, I will try to find more time, but I can only do what I can.  But I got a new computer, so I should be able to get more posts in.
> 
> SOrry to hear about Ravin... I'm sure my holding up the game had something to do with it as well.
> 
> ...




Jonathan keeps staring into Rannos' eyes:  "I will not let your feelings for that girl compromise our mission.  I am sure that the Grand Druid would agree."  
While Rannos is threatening the elf, Jonathan gets Maggie to drink his concoction, and she very quickly falls asleep smiling.

Interrogation:
"OK, ok...I've told you this much, I might as well explain...Just don't cut me!  As I said, there are saboteurs in the city who are to strike at garrosons at a predetermined signal.  They meanwhile have set to work sabotaging defenses.  Meanwhile, a group of mercenaries is seeking to destroy or steal the Stormships being built by the temples of Gond and Umberlee, as well as the Storm Orb in the temple of Umberlee that controls the local weather.  Once they succeed, the garsons will be attacked by surprise, and the elven fleet and their eagle riders will move in from the sea to bombard the city.  If those mercenaries succeed, Luskan will almost definately fall."


----------



## shaff (Oct 29, 2003)

"heh, almost fall, that's funny, you have doubt in your own plans.  That will be your downfall for sure.  Anyone have any ideas?"  Rannos smirks at the elf.  And then looks to Maggie to see her asleep, but doesn't even think about it, since she was tired before.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 30, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> "heh, almost fall, that's funny, you have doubt in your own plans.  That will be your downfall for sure.  Anyone have any ideas?"  Rannos smirks at the elf.  And then looks to Maggie to see her asleep, but doesn't even think about it, since she was tired before.




Suddenly the door flies open, bounces, and closes, as Fin runs in, battered and winded.  He flops down on a bed, and says  "I got in....getting out wwas harder...I saw the ships...they are in tha tbuilding in between the temples.  Its a dry dock.  The yare huge and covered in metal and gears.  They run on...I dont know what, but neithe rsails nor oars...and their weapons are fearsome...like cannons, only vastly stronger...Their technology...I overhead ...Is from Acheron...there are many ships in there...we have to do something..."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 31, 2003)

hello?


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 31, 2003)

Elone stays passed out.   

Zzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 2, 2003)

Thydin and Ilnyr blindfold and bind the elf and lock him in another room for the night. Meanwhile, Jonathan casts some of his newly-repleanished spells and continues to take care of the injured throughout the night.

Elone wakes up the next morning, feeling a bit sick and dizzy, but  all things considered not that bad.  Maggie wakes up somewhat tipsy and Jonathan tells her to go into another room after breakfast and try to glean more information from the vampire books.  Rana and Jaina aren't quite as tough and although they do awaken for a while need to rest for at least the remainder of the day.  

As breakfast is served, Jonathan sums up the situation.

"Alright, so this is what we know:  The temples of Gond and Umberlee are producing new ships and weapons using technology either bought, stolen, or scaveneged from Acheron.  The ships are being built in a drydock in between the temples, and the research and design is carried out under the temple of Gond. The temple of Umberlee also has a magical item that controls the local weather.  Both this and the ships must be destroyed before Luskan can be liberated.

For later, we have the issue of a crime network affiliated with the Church of Shar that is creating new breeds of vampire.  Their base also had information leading us to House Thalavar in Longsaddle."


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 3, 2003)

Elone listens carefully, then shakes her head.  "This is not good.  We will require all the blessings of Solonor if we are to prevent this.  Do we have allies we could call on to assist us?  Another small group, perhaps?  If not, I would suggest we start with whichever is likely to be the hardest goal - if they are not already alerted to our plans, they will be once one of the temples fall..."


----------



## shaff (Nov 4, 2003)

"the only people I can think of to help us are maybe the druid of the wood, but this isn't really their "thing".  But I will pray and ask just in case."  Rannos begins praying to his lord hoping for divine wisdom.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 6, 2003)

Seems that y'all are waiting for reenforcements....soon...soon.....


----------



## shaff (Nov 7, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Seems that y'all are waiting for reenforcements....soon...soon.....




Want us to randomly role-play for now, or want us to just let this thread flop around for a bit?


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 7, 2003)

Preferably the former.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 7, 2003)

yeah, I've been waiting (in general) for other player input/roleplay...
I'll try to roleplay a bit here in a bit.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 7, 2003)

Elone sighs and shakes her head.  "If it is to be just us, Solonor help us.  But then we'd best make some plans.  We have already seen some of the Gondian temple - although they might be on alert, they might also be in disarray - we can hit them hard and fast, and be more prepared for what we face this time - I imagine these new creatures they face are as vulnerable to Solonor's gaze as a zombie or skeleton, and holy fire would likely injure them as well...."


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 12, 2003)

Bump.  Reenforcements are imminent.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 12, 2003)

*OOC:*


 cool - I'll try to remake my approach when they enter.
In other words, I'll think about how my character would deal with the new characters, etc.
I presume that their entire thread is required reading to understand what's gone on?
I will reveal that continuing to have to read other threads just to keep up with 'my' adventure has gotten rather old.  
I sure hope we can keep a solid group of 4 or 5 players in this now...


----------



## Thanee (Nov 12, 2003)

OOC: Why would you have to read our thread? Ubaar doesn't know anything about it, so the knowledge is obviously not needed!  We can just explain to you what happened IC, if there is a need to know... I actually think without knowing what exactly happend, this would be more fun... as you then react directly to what is said and not try to match it with what you have read and react to that (something one probably does automatically)!


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 13, 2003)

I know that, personally, I don't plan to read the other thread at all - when people show up, I'll ask them what happened, and who they are, and hopefully this time at least one person will respond with their name or some such, and give us an idea of what's going on.


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 13, 2003)

Ines feels disoriented from the teleportation, but not disoriented enough to NOT seek the shodows in which she feels safest. 









*OOC:*


Just to start things out... if DM_MATT has an intro, then consider this to happen afterward, otherwise...


----------



## Thanee (Nov 14, 2003)

A strikingly beautiful human female appears next to the dark-skinned halfling, right in the center of the safehouse's main room. Her slender and well-proportioned figure is clad in skimpy, revealing clothes, skirt and top with high slit and low cut; obviously not bashful about her body, she wears her garment in a completely natural fashion. At the front of her belt, she's wearing a belt buckle displaying a beautiful red-haired, ivory-skinned woman's face - the holy symbol of Sune. A few pouches, a cloak, as well as soft leather boots and gloves (those are the gloves of Danilo Thalavar, in case you know him well enough to reckognize them) finalize her outfit. Besides her clothing, a pretty small backpack and some suprisingly unostentatious jewelry, she doesn't seem to have much equipment on her. A small black raven is sitting perched on her shoulder, curiously watching the surroundings.

Her long auburn hair is flowing along her back while she turns her head around to see where she ended up, focusing her green eyes on the persons present. Unlike the halfling, she seems quite used to the disorientation caused by the translocation, tho.

_So, here we are then... well met, my name is Rahja, and this is Ines. We were send here by Irusyl, because we are willing to aid you in your mission. I suppose she has informed you about our arrival?_


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> A strikingly beautiful human female appears next to the dark-skinned halfling, right in the center of the safehouse's main room. Her slender and well-proportioned figure is clad in skimpy, revealing clothes, skirt and top with high slit and low cut; obviously not bashful about her body, she wears her garment in a completely natural fashion. At the front of her belt, she's wearing a belt buckle displaying a beautiful red-haired, ivory-skinned woman's face - the holy symbol of Sune. A few pouches, a cloak, as well as soft leather boots and gloves (those are the gloves of Danilo Thalavar, in case you know him well enough to reckognize them) finalize her outfit. Besides her clothing, a pretty small backpack and some suprisingly unostentatious jewelry, she doesn't seem to have much equipment on her. A small black raven is sitting perched on her shoulder, curiously watching the surroundings.
> 
> Her long auburn hair is flowing along her back while she turns her head around to see where she ended up, focusing her green eyes on the persons present. Unlike the halfling, she seems quite used to the disorientation caused by the translocation, tho.
> 
> _So, here we are then... well met, my name is Rahja, and this is Ines. We were send here by Irusyl, because we are willing to aid you in your mission. I suppose she has informed you about our arrival?_




A fairskinned human man with soft features and blond hair, wearing the robes of a cleric of Mystra, walks into the room to tell the others "We should expect....oh, never mind.  Irusyl sent these two to help us out."  

<Introduces himself to Rahja and Ines> "My name is Jonathan.  I work for Irusyl.  You can trust everyone here."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 14, 2003)

OOC: That's a "can" there, right!? 

_Good timing... and don't get this wrong, please, but I rather trust my own judgement - altho it's not always correct - whom I trust and whom I don't._ Rahja shrugs. _I wouldn't be here, tho, if I wouldn't believe, Irusyl could be trusted, and this extents to her associates for now._

By the way, what kind of spell did Irusyl use to teleport them here, could Rahja discern that (with Spellcraft), or did she use an item? It seems rather unusual to be able to teleport into extradimensional spaces and rather intriguing as well.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 15, 2003)

Upon the arrival of the first teleporter, Elone is on her feet, scrambling for a weapon.  The fact that the first one to arrive dives into a nearby shadow is _not_ helpful.  She has an arrow nocked and a bead drawn on the throat of the halfling as soon as she appears.  "Who in Solonor's name are you, and why should I not kill you this moment?"

When Johnathon enters, she relaxes her aim enough to be pointing at the floor, but still keeps an arrow drawn and ready.

To Johnathon: "Can you vouch for these two for certain?  Solonor knows that we have seen enough impersonators and mimics.  How do I know we can trust either of them?  Have you any proof of their identities?"

OOC: Have we met them before?  I'm having trouble keeping names and people straight, and I'm not sure if they were at the original meetings, or if I've just seen other threads....


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 15, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Upon the arrival of the first teleporter, Elone is on her feet, scrambling for a weapon.  The fact that the first one to arrive dives into a nearby shadow is _not_ helpful.  She has an arrow nocked and a bead drawn on the throat of the halfling as soon as she appears.  "Who in Solonor's name are you, and why should I not kill you this moment?"
> 
> When Johnathon enters, she relaxes her aim enough to be pointing at the floor, but still keeps an arrow drawn and ready.
> 
> ...




(You haven't met them before) 

Jonathan says "Irusyl sent word.  Its OK, Elone, put the bow down." 

He extends his hand to each of them.  "My name is Jonathan."


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 15, 2003)

Elone glares at the newcomers suspiciously.  "So you say.  But how do you know they are who they say they are?  I seem to remember seeing Ubaar struggling and eventually killing "me" just recently - our enemies seem more than capable of masquerading as other people."

She still doesn't put the bow away.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 16, 2003)

_Well, if that helps... we don't know each other yet, so others shouldn't know as well... why should someone choose us - someone you don't even know - to impersonate and enter here? Doesn't sound like a clever plan to me!_ Rahja chuckles, while watching the elf's reaction.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 16, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> He extends his hand to each of them.  "My name is Jonathan."




_I'm Rahja. Nice to meet you, Jonathan._


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 17, 2003)

Hello?


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 17, 2003)

Elone shakes her head.  "All the more reason - we _don't_ know you - we have no way to verify you are who you say, we have only your word, and your smug and patronizing arguments.  I am inclined to put very little faith in either of those so far."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 17, 2003)

Rahja sighs. _Well, you are right to a degree. If I would have had a choice, I wouldn't have appeared here without Irusyl, but she decided to transport only us here, so you will have to trust your friend Jonathan here on that matter, I suppose. Still, I think your paranoia is a bit exaggerated, if your enemy had the means to get in here... there would be other things coming, than some friendly souls, who start talking to you._


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 18, 2003)

Ubaar laughs warily at the proceedings.
"Ubaar like your reaction, El-Oh-Nay... good one, and the right one for a hunter.

Ubaar also like pretty one here  *claps Rahja on her back* 
She strong in personality, obviously, to stare down our sharp-shooting servant of Solonor here with just words to defend her.

She not exactly armored for a fight, El-Oh-Nay - Ubaar sure you'd make quick work of her. For that reason, she must be a friend in this battle.
And she IS right - if they had access into here, and knew where we were, we've seen that they have much more powerful things to send in after us if they wanted us dead.

Like I've said before - this War has made for some strange 'bedfellows' for us. 
We've put up with some odder ducks than a nearly-naked looker, and a shadow-man before, eh, El-Oh-Nay? 

So.... Rahja.
What can you and this other one do against Storm's forces?

If we gonna be fighting together, we should know what each one of us can do.
Ubaar is strong in battle and in Faith. 
Uthgar has sent me here to show Storm that His Might will outlast Storm's greedy attacks.
And El-Oh-Nay there is the best archer and follower of Solonor Ubaar's ever seen..."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 18, 2003)

Rahja stumbles a few steps forward as Ubaar claps his mighty hand on her small back.

_Hey! I'm not a mountain of muscles... like... uhm... you... so please keep your hands to yourself, ok?_

She then steps back to her earlier position and looks at the towering half-orc, while he talks to her. _At least he seems fairly smart for an orc, altho he's as ugly as them all,_ she thinks to herself. However, that's not his fault, so she tries to look beyond that little inconvenience.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> We've put up with some odder ducks than a nearly-naked looker, ...




Rahja looks down and up again, then shrugs and says _It's the Lady's will, that we dress us into pleasing clothes, but if you don't like it, I can change my outfit._



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> So.... Rahja.
> What can you and this other one do against Storm's forces?




_I am an enchantress in the service of her Lady, Sune. I don't really know what we are up to here, only heard about some shipyard in Luskan, but I have already met Danilo Thalavar and his vampire buddies, a couple of them, that is. I'm not sure what I can do to them, I didn't try, but it was fairly easy to soothe Danilo and get some information off him. He also was so kind to give me his gloves and rapier, and some other stuff I have already disposed of. Anyways, you are right, that I am not armored and I am not a fighter as well, I can handle myself fairly well, however, unless they are ganging up on me while I am helpless, which was how they caught me two days ago. It wasn't really hard to get out there, and they didn't seem that dangerous afterwards, but it seemed almost impossible to lose those vampires, that could follow us everywhere. If not for the timely appearance of Irusyl, we would probably have been overpowered by their numbers. At least I think so, hard to say without actually trying, and I'm not really up looking forward to do so alone. Unfortunately I cannot yet stop them from stepping through the dimensions, altho I'm currently trying to figure out, how to do so, but it takes a lot of time to develop new spells, I'm afraid, so that won't be of much help currently._


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 18, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Rahja stumbles a few steps forward as Ubaar claps his mighty hand on her small back.
> 
> _Hey! I'm not a mountain of muscles... like... uhm... you... so please keep your hands to yourself, ok?_
> 
> ...




NOTE:  The non-newcomers do not know who DANILO Thalavar is, but the order for the Sharrans/vampires to kidnap Jaina apparently came from a Lady Thistle Thalavar of Longsaddle, according to evidence that you found earlier.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 18, 2003)

Elone glares at them both suspiciously, and obviously doesn't accept the arguments.  However, she doesn't argue any further, simply listens.

After Rahja finishes her speech, Elone speaks up.

"I am Elone, Guardian of the Forests, disciple and child of Solonor.  Through him, I serve the forests, and oppose Storm.  He has granted me skills at archery, as well as his blessings and favors."

She pauses for a moment.  "And I would rethink your amusement at my 'paranoia.'  If you are not paranoid in this fight, then you have not been fighting it long enough.  We are a small force, fighting for an impossible goal against enemies that we do not understand or even recognize.  It is only by Solonor's grace that we are here today, and it is only by being ever vigilant that we shall survive to the season's turning."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 18, 2003)

_Well met then, Elone of Solonor Thelandira._

Being obviously quite educated in the various religions, and also knowing the language of the elves, Rahja accentuates the name of Elone's god in a proper way to honor the Seldarine.

_Know, that you are not alone in your fight. So, what can we do to earn your trust?_


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 19, 2003)

Staying quiet the whole time, and watching the tip of the arrow until the eyes of the one who held the bow was distracted, then moved slightly so that she would have cover from those probing eyes. True, she may not have been able to hide while she was being watched, but it was easy enough to wait till the person was distracted and move from sight then. She was trully surprised that someone happened to be watching the EXACT spot she had appeared in, but such were the fates of life.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Know, that you are not alone in your fight. So, what can we do to earn your trust?




They odviously could do nothing to earn their trust imediately, so why try. Until they proved thenselves in a fation that the others found exceptable, they may as well just pretend not to care about the suspicion and hope that it's not acted upon.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 19, 2003)

Elone shrugs.  "Your actions will prove things.  And I will speak with Solonor tonight, and he will advise me.  His words I will trust.  For now, if Ubaar accepts you, I will do the same, though I will keep one eye open in my sleep...."

OOC: I assume that teleporting into a room creates some sort of disturbance or noticable effect, at least to the paranoid and magically trained.    And I don't know that someone appearing in the middle of a room, no mater how stealthy they might be, can really be hidden.  Especially since the shadow content isn't likely that high in there.  I imagine him to be crouching down behind a chair, going "You can't see me!  You can't see me!"  

IC: The next time Elone readies spells, she is going to ready "Augury."  Her question for Solonor will simply be "Should I trust the two newcomers to our group?"


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 19, 2003)

*OOC:*


 We both would tend to assume thing to the advantage of our own characters. It's human nature (or at least my nature). As to the 'you can't see me' bit, that may be true... but have we actually seen what a trained child sized person can successfully hide behind? It may not take much. Regardless, I did not go against your assumption, I just voiced my characters reaction to it. No hard feelings.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 21, 2003)

Rahja nods to Elone. _Please do so, I will feel better if we have your full acceptance. In the meantime, how about you tell us what we should know about this mission? Irusyl wasn't exactly lavish with information. And if there is anything you want to know still, just ask away!_


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 21, 2003)

Elone laughs.  "We know precious little ourselves.  There are temples, which are the source of a great evil.  There are vampiric creatures that are unlike anything under Solonor's eye.  Beyond that, I know very little.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 21, 2003)

_That's not much, for sure. I can tell you a bit about those vampires. I have fought two of them in Skullport and we had a couple more on our tracks before Irusyl showed up on coincidence and the vampires fled. Initially, they've been quite powerful in combat, but there I was taken by surprise and completely unprepared. They are no real vampires, tho, as they don't seem to have the same lifeforce disrupting touch on them. Later, when I had my spells running, they didn't seem that powerful anymore on reflection. However, they work very well together as a team, having some sort of telepathic link among them. There was one, who provided the team with useful information via divination, that's how they kept up with us, altho we were using dimensional travel to get some distance between us and them. They also are capable, individually, of similar dimensional travel, and I know now, that they can cover a distance of roughly a quarter mile with one jump. What makes them really dangerous in my eyes is, that they can take victims with them, something my spells do not allow me to do._

_When I clashed with them, they were with a group of humans from Longsaddle and on an operation to make a deal with some cultists, followers of the Plague Maiden, who were to get them some sort of weapon, which allows the control of plagues, in return for prisoners they could sacrifice. I was one of these, as was Ines here. There were a few other prisoners, which I had freed from their cells, but the vampires took them with them, when they fled. There was nothing we could do to hinder them, unfortunately, they were simply too quick. These creatures don't seem to suffer from dislocation disorientation at all, they appear out of nowhere and strike quickly. They also took Danilo Thalavar from Longsaddle with them, the leader of the gang that was in Skullport with those vampires, and whom I had under my spell at that time. The vampires dispelled the link later, when they ended up in a temple dedicated to Shar. Took them a few tries, however. I guess he'll be a bit angry at me now, considering, that I took his rapier with family insignias and his other stuff and also that I made him tell me so much about the happenings. The plague cultists were also, who led Irusyl there, as she was on a mission to stop them from doing the trade. The weapon, if it was there, should be in her possession by now._


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 22, 2003)

Elone listens to the descriptions of the vampires intently, but seems to become distracted when specifics are mentioned.  

"There are a number of types of these vampires - they are breeding these blights under Solonor's eyes, creating different kinds of abominations, so that anything you know about the creatures is suspect.  Some are incredibly strong, some can hide exceptionally well.  Likely there are many more we have not seen."

"The plague cultists are not here now - they are not our concern.  Our concerns are the temples of Gond and Umberlee that are building these attack vessels.  We have to disrupt them."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 22, 2003)

_Yes, those cultists are Kelemvor's concern now, at least the ones that came to the meeting._


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 23, 2003)

[OOC: Calling Shaff
OOC: What can I do to get Ines more to do besides sit in a cnorner and listen?]

The two sleepers seem to have awakened shortly after Rahja and Ines appeared, and one sits up at the sound of Danilo's name.

One, a human girl of about 15 or 16, seeming worn and obvously recovering from more serious injusries, looks at Rahja so intensely that her blue eyes seem to glow "You have Danilo's blade? This is good news indeed.  Perhaps one day I shall get the opportunity to thrust it into his groin.  I am Jaina, Irusyl's apprentice.  I was taken from Skullport by those vampires to the temple of Gond where I was experimented on. I was rather recently rescued.


Fin (newcomers: he's a suave half-khazari(Tibetan) swashbucking rogue in the employ of Irusyl) speaks up: Yes, how heroic she was.  But we've all lost loved ones to Storm, have we not?  Danilo can wait, although I'm not so sure whether these vampires will reappear to defend the temples.  These newcomers seem to offer us some useful new skills.  Having been inside the temples for a long period of time, I suspect that we may be able to infiltrate them through charm magic and stealth, steal one of the best ships in the new fleet and as much extra weaponry as possible, and use whatever this new secret weapon is to destroy the temples and the other uncrewed ships..."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 23, 2003)

Rahja reaches inside her backpack and pulls Danilo's rapier from it. She unsheathes it and looks at the blade for a moment, turning it slightly in the light and watching the sparkling reflections on the cold steel.

_It's a thing of beauty, isn't it? I can really understand, how some guys get attached to their weapons, when I see such a beautifully crafted blade._

She sheathes the rapier and puts it back then.

_Well, I don't want to hurt myself, I'm not trained in the use of such weaponry and it seems fairly sharp and has some powers, which I wouldn't want to try on myself._

_So, you know Danilo. He can be quite a gentleman, really. Too bad, that this is not his true face, I really liked him that way. I'm quite sure, however, that he'll not show his charming manners next time we meet._

Rahja then turns to Fin. _My condolences for the loss of your mother. It sounds like she was someone you could and still can be proud of. Most people would not step in and defend those who cannot. Your plan, to use charm and stealth rather than force to get this mission done, suits me well. You can count on my help, so that we can do our share of protecting those who can't fight for themselves._


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 25, 2003)

I have been hyperbus recently.  I will have a post to move things alone soon.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 25, 2003)

OOC: BTW, where is reaper?


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 25, 2003)

Ines moves around the room, outside of the little shadows that are present, to show that she herself trust those around, though a slight shaking in her shoulders shows that it's more of an effort then she's trying to make it out to be. "So, when do you plan to put your words to action?" She points to the young girl and says "She does not look ready for any action, and it sounds to me she has reason to go."

_More reason then me, that's for sure!_ goes through her mind, but she realizes that if these forces are not stopped, then more trouble could follow, and more inocent people hurt. 

She looks around, though not touching anything and looks at the people in the room, though meeting no ones eyes and asks "So, do you always stay here? Don't get me wrong, it's nice enough, but there's no fresh air."


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 26, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Ines moves around the room, outside of the little shadows that are present, to show that she herself trust those around, though a slight shaking in her shoulders shows that it's more of an effort then she's trying to make it out to be. "So, when do you plan to put your words to action?" She points to the young girl and says "She does not look ready for any action, and it sounds to me she has reason to go."
> 
> _More reason then me, that's for sure!_ goes through her mind, but she realizes that if these forces are not stopped, then more trouble could follow, and more inocent people hurt.
> 
> She looks around, though not touching anything and looks at the people in the room, though meeting no ones eyes and asks "So, do you always stay here? Don't get me wrong, it's nice enough, but there's no fresh air."




Jonathan answers her:  "The air is unnatural, but it is the best we can do for now.  This is the safest place we have.  As for the time frame, this should probably take place as soon as possible.  Jaina need not come with.  Her presense here is something of a coincidence. "

Jaina looks very angry and pouts "Thats easy for you to say!  You werent tortured un their basement for a week!"  Jaina's eyes are now definately glowing, and she starts twitching a bit.  "And Rahja, would you mind if I borrowed Danilo's sword, since you're not going to use it anyway?""


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 26, 2003)

OOC: Is Elone's wisdom back up to normal?


----------



## Thanee (Nov 26, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "And Rahja, would you mind if I borrowed Danilo's sword, since you're not going to use it anyway?"




_Actually... yes! Unless you have a good reason, besides hating the guy, to put yourself into danger wielding a weapon he and others will reckognize, I would much prefer the rapier to be in safety and outside of their grasp._


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 26, 2003)

Ines looks to the woman and nods to her words. "I know that I'm new to this group, but you had said sh need not come, but it is odvious that she wants to. Does that mean that we can expect her allong since she has that choice? I personnaly think it best, if she is capable of careing for herself." Ines finishes her circuit of the room to end in a corner, where she'll lean against the wall in a relaxed fasion, though it's obvious she's just trying to look relaxed and is any but. 

_And are you capable of caring for yourself? you were captured pretty easily!_ the troubling thought enters her mind, bringing a crease of worry between her eyes as she looks at the rest of the people there.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 26, 2003)

Edit: Ignore this - I don't see italics on my browser (text only) so thought that was out loud.  Sorry.    Just ignore this if you didn't see that last one.


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 26, 2003)

*OOC:*


Oops, just caught the edit. Sorry all!







Ines looks at the others, wondering if she even had a right to be there, much less if she herself would be more of a hinderance then a help. Sure, she would try, but at the same time, she has not proved to be any help as of yet!


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 26, 2003)

OOC: We'll just pretend it didn't happen.   

Elone looks around at the room, and shakes her head.  "If there are no others, I grow tired of sitting - Solonor's sight passes over the idle.  We need to make what plans we can, and begin the assault!"


----------



## Thanee (Nov 26, 2003)

_I'm all ears,_ Rahja says.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _Actually... yes! Unless you have a good reason, besides hating the guy, to put yourself into danger wielding a weapon he and others will reckognize, I would much prefer the rapier to be in safety and outside of their grasp._




"Give it!" Energy arcs from the girl at Rahja, stirking her (10dmg). Jonathan grabs Jaina and tries to force a vial of liquid down her throat "Oh, and another thing about <ZAP..OW> her....she's got the most powerful Spellfire we've ever heard of and she can't control it...it just goes off when she gets emotional enough...I think <ZAP...arggh>..the Gondian experiements.....may have made it easier for her to go rage mage on us.  I'm really sorry about this...she isn't usually like this."

Meanwhile, Maggie (For newcomers: an apprentice/prodigy mage/inventor who betrayed the temple of Gond to help the PCs.    Girlfriend of Rannos (shaff).  Human, age 20, Wiz4) has walked into the room, cradling a big pile of books against her body with one arm and holding a large rolled up map in her other hand (her other arm is in a sling). She dumps the stuff on the table and says "I finished the ma....what the?"  She helps Jonathan.

Jonathan finally succeeds and Jaina lays down, smiling and drowsy. Jonathan puts a wans in her hand, and the excess energy in her slowly flows into it.

The map...


----------



## Thanee (Nov 29, 2003)

_Ouch!_

Rahja almost acted, when Jonathan intervened. Listening to his words, she just nodded. Rubbing her side, where the bolt struck her, she says:

_Well, any more reason to not hand her such a weapon... She is coming with us, right? Well, I really hope she will use her powers in a more controlled manner then!_


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _Ouch!_
> 
> Rahja almost acted, when Jonathan intervened. Listening to his words, she just nodded. Rubbing her side, where the bolt struck her, she says:
> 
> _Well, any more reason to not hand her such a weapon... She is coming with us, right? Well, I really hope she will use her powers in a more controlled manner then!_




Jonathan answers "If her powers are as unstable as they seem now, she would indeed be a liability.  On the other hand, under the right conditions, particularly if she learns to control her powers, she can be a great help to us. You see, Spellfire is one of the few weapons that we know can harm Storm.  He has other weaknesses --- we are sure of that.  But we have yet to discover them.  She must be ready to weild her gift when he himself comes...and we have no idea how long we have."

Meanwhile, Maggie explains the map to everyone. "As you can see, there are many enterences to the large building that we believe to house the new fleet...and none of them are easy to access.  I am certian that there is a way from inside the temple of Gond, right out the side.  I suspect that one exists in the Temple of Umberlee as well.  Regardless, there are two overhead tunnels on the fourth floor of th etemples that also provide access.  As we have seen, the temples themselves are well-defended in their own right, with the elevator being the only way to move between the relevant floors.  Not taht we havent rushed into there sucessfully before, of course.  

The river runs right through the building.  It is, ostensably, used to power mills and such within the temples.  Water comes in through a grating, 100 feet wide before the building, traveling just under the wall.  It comes out through another grating just under the bridge, where it goes to the sea.  The bridge can divide into two and raise itself.   It is a gondian invention.  There are platforms underneath, going accorss the bridge to the grating.  I am not sure what they are for.  Probably the maintainence of the bridge mechanism.  

Those guard towers are usually well-equipped and well-staffed, and genrally a small group of guards hides on the roof in various places.  There are no arial protections as such, but the Grtak (Storm's "Diplomatic Police Force," a Gestapo-like group that operates in areas taht are allied with Storm but not technically occupied) generally have a small patrol of Wyvragon Riders (Hobgoblins riding half-red dragon wyverns) in the sky at all times, often passing over the dock.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 29, 2003)

Elone grimaces.  "Solonor's gifts to me do not leave me much use in a tunnel - I would prefer travelling in through the river, if possible - perhaps we could find a way to disable the grates and pass through?  Are there known to be creatures in the river?


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 29, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Elone grimaces.  "Solonor's gifts to me do not leave me much use in a tunnel - I would prefer travelling in through the river, if possible - perhaps we could find a way to disable the grates and pass through?  Are there known to be creatures in the river?




"Not really....pretty much just fish.  I suppose that it is possible to get through the grates, altouhgh getting by the mill wheels might be more of a challenge."


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 29, 2003)

Elone shrugs.  "You said that there were walkways?  Surely we can make our way to those.  I do not harbor illusions that we will enter and leave unseen - that would be foolish, given our record.  Finding a safe and less defended location is our best outcome, I would think."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 1, 2003)

_The river would suit me as well, I'm quite a good swimmer since today._ Rahja smirks.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 1, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Elone shrugs.  "You said that there were walkways?  Surely we can make our way to those.  I do not harbor illusions that we will enter and leave unseen - that would be foolish, given our record.  Finding a safe and less defended location is our best outcome, I would think."




"Yes, under the bridge, by the grates.  They are hard to access, though. There may be direct access to the temples, but I'm not sure.  Otherwise, we'd either have to climb down, right in front of a guard tower, or climb up from the for water about 30 feet under the bridge."


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 1, 2003)

Ubaar shrugs at all the talk, but liked the firework show.

"Uhh..  you guys keep talking - find us best way to go.
Ubaar trust you to make best decision.
I'm not happy about going stealthy, but if that's the best way to go, than I'll do it."


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 1, 2003)

Elone nods.  "I still think perhaps that is our best option.  I could perhaps make some sort of grappling hook or climbing rope into an arrow, and allow us a point of entry.  Solonor knows I could hit a target at 30 yards...."


----------



## Mithreander (Dec 1, 2003)

Ines, looking over the map, nods, but says nothing, not trusting herself to speak anything that may be of help.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 3, 2003)

_Since you got a map of that place, do you maybe also know of any protections we have to consider?_


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _Since you got a map of that place, do you maybe also know of any protections we have to consider?_




"I've never been intside that place.  The temple of Gond itself though has particularly difficult locks, electrified portcullis' that can be lowered actiely or lower when the doors are hit hard enough, glyph traps of sorts, varied machanical traps....Its hard to say what that grate will have on it, but beucase it is not frequented, it will probably be well-trapped.  To make matters worse, doors in restricted areas are opened by levers that have a few different settings.  One opens the door ,the others trigger traps.  Without knowing what you're doing, things imght be pretty difficult.  Then agin, it is possible that most of the building is rather safe so that people who work there can get around with less hassle.  As I said, all I have is conjecture."


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 3, 2003)

Elone grimaces.  "Those traps are nasty, I can attest to that."  She shrugs.  "I have no skill with traps or the like.  Solonor's will for me did not involve such things.  Perhaps the one who came with you, that says nothing, will have more skill?"


----------



## Mithreander (Dec 3, 2003)

Ines looks to Elone and nods confirmation. "I will do what I can. I'm pretty confident that I can get that grate open if it's trapped."

_At least for you guys. It may kill me, but I'll get that grate opened if it's the last thing I do. I HAVE to do SOMETHING helpfull!_ Ines thinks as she looks at the map trying to force the others to take their eyes off of her.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 4, 2003)

OOC: Hey Matt, could you edit the first post and include the new FR tag? Makes finding the thread a bit easier!


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 4, 2003)

Elone shrugs, never having been one for intricate plans.  "Solonor watch over us, then - that is what I propose we do.  I itch for action - sitting and talking accomplishes nothing, and the best plans fall apart moments after they are created in any case."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 5, 2003)

_It depends. With more information, we could maybe plan further ahead, but since we know next to nothing about the temple interiors, besides this map and some general information, I agree, that there is not much else to do in preparation._


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _It depends. With more information, we could maybe plan further ahead, but since we know next to nothing about the temple interiors, besides this map and some general information, I agree, that there is not much else to do in preparation._




Jonathan cuts in  "Well, it seems that we know WHERE we are oging in...now when and how are we going to get to those platforms unseen.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 5, 2003)

_Well, I could turn us invisible, if that helps._


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 5, 2003)

Elone considers.  "For how long?  And could we act while invisible?  That would be an excellent route - I suspect they would have more guards around at night.  If we could come up invisibly on them, we might have a chance of making it in.

To Jonathon, she shrugs.  "Solonor has many tasks.  The faster this one is finished, the faster more can begin."  She winks at Ubaar.  "Besides, I think our muscled friend here would be more comfortable acting than listening to plans."

OOC: Ah, it's just amusing to play people that don't like plans.  Much more deadly, but it makes the planning stages a lot faster.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 6, 2003)

_The invisibility will last for about 10 minutes and you can act normally. Only if you attack someone, the invisibility will fade._


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 6, 2003)

Elone shakes her head.  "Not so much use.  10 minutes isn't going to be enough to get us there.  I'm sure there are more useful things you can do than spending time making us temporarily invisible."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 7, 2003)

_Well, we can still decide once we are there, if it will be of any use._


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _Well, we can still decide once we are there, if it will be of any use._




The real issue (and what is needed before going), is what yo udo to actually get to the spot.  Invisibilby lowering oneself from the bridge might work, or swimming under the bridge underwater (either invis or not) then climbing up, OR flying there invisibly.  Either that, or finding a way to neutralize the guard towers right next to the bridge.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 7, 2003)

Elone nods.  "I can allow us to breathe water, so that we can swim up the river, and then climb.  From there, we can decide - Solonor will show us the way.  We should take out any guards we can, if we can do it silently."


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 8, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Elone nods.  "I can allow us to breathe water, so that we can swim up the river, and then climb.  From there, we can decide - Solonor will show us the way.  We should take out any guards we can, if we can do it silently."




(I'm in the middle of finals right now, but I want to try to get this moving along somehow...)

Fin adds "I have a small boat hidden away in a cove that  I had to, um, requisition, so to speak, a few weeks ago for other purposes.  I can take you out to sea a bit, but near the mouth of the river, and you can jump off on the far side of the boat and swim in.  That means that I and someone else (DM note: excuse to limit excessive npcs in party)will have to stay out there with the ship and until you arrive with the stolen one, but we should manage to remain undetected."

Meanwhile, Jaina starts to awaken and struggles to sit up, fianlly reasting against the wall behind her.  "Jonathan! What did you do to...oh, <shakes her head, blushes> I remember now...<turns to Rahja, looking a bit confused still>  Raji, was it? Whatever. Sorry about what I did...I'm usually not like this.  Sometimes my  powers get the better of me. I'm not the spoiled little brat that you probably think I am, really.  Anyway, when do we leave?"


----------



## Thanee (Dec 9, 2003)

Rahja nods to the girl. _It's ok. And the name is... Rahja._


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 9, 2003)

Elone nods, and looks surveys the group.  "So who among us will go in?  Solonor's Will places me there, and I am certain that our toothy friend Ubaar will come.  Jaina seems set on coming, and her strange abilities could help.  Rahja and the mysterious one as well.  That gives us a hunter, a warrior, a magician, a shadow-friend, and an unknown.  Are there others who will join us?  This fellow will man the boat..."

OOC: Good good.  The NPCs can get a bit confusing, and it's a little odd to have 3 sided conversations with 1 other person.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 10, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Elone nods, and looks surveys the group.  "So who among us will go in?  Solonor's Will places me there, and I am certain that our toothy friend Ubaar will come.  Jaina seems set on coming, and her strange abilities could help.  Rahja and the mysterious one as well.  That gives us a hunter, a warrior, a magician, a shadow-friend, and an unknown.  Are there others who will join us?  This fellow will man the boat..."
> 
> OOC: Good good.  The NPCs can get a bit confusing, and it's a little odd to have 3 sided conversations with 1 other person.




Maggie (for newcomers: the girl with the broken arm who made thge map) says "I should come with.  My knowledge of the methods and technologies of the gondians will likely prove helpful.  I'm afraid I won't be much use in combat, though.  I trust Rannos to keep me safe (shaff?  u there?)"

(OODM: Seems like everything is planned...howsabout a roll call before I simply describe the uneventful trip to the boat)


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 10, 2003)

*OOC:*


 I'm here.
Just waiting for something to sink Ubaar's toothyness into.   
BTW: could you edit the title, removing the "summoning reapersaurus" part?
Thx 








> To Jonathon, she shrugs. "Solonor has many tasks. The faster this one is finished, the faster more can begin." She winks at Ubaar. "Besides, I think our muscled friend here would be more comfortable acting than listening to plans."



"You right, El-Oh-Nay, that Ubaar rather act than plan.
But I've learned thru pain that many times it better to plan than to run in.

Many of my tribe never learned that, and many are dead now.
While thinking hurts sometimes, and I'd rather give in to the fire in my blood, Uthgar has allowed me to see thru the red mask and live to fight again."


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 10, 2003)

Elone nods.  "Fair enough.  Let us move."


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 11, 2003)

bump.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 12, 2003)

_I'm ready to go._


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 13, 2003)

Elone nods.  "Ubaar?  Jaina?  Johnathon?"

OOC: Roll-call!


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 15, 2003)

"Ubaar always ready to go.

It neat that pretty lady.. 'Rah-zha' is, too."


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 16, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> "Ubaar always ready to go.
> 
> It neat that pretty lady.. 'Rah-zha' is, too."




Ok, the other two dont seem to have been posting in general, so we'll just go for now.  Shaff at least has a tendancy to disappear for a while at a time and then come back.  I gather that his Internet access is somewhat intermittant.
----------------------------------------------------------------------.

Ubaar, Elone, Rahja, Ines, Rannos, Jaina, and Maggie (geez, still a big party) gather their equiptment as they follow the others to Fin's boat.

(DESC OF NPC STUFF)

Jonathan retrieves a bag containing Jaina's equiptment.  It immediately becomes clear that Irusyl is very generous to her young apprentice.  She probably carries just as much wealth at you do.  She wears an incredably light and obviously magical chain shirt (Celestial Armor) underneath her simple black outfit, and a gold circlet, covered mostly by her long blond hair (braided behind her) with a huge blue gem in the center (int bonus item), looking a bit disturbingly like a third matching eye.  At her side is an intracately-decorated magical rapier, and armor-like metal guards on her forearms, each holding three wands.  Her height, and young face make her look rather out of place in such battle gear, but she nonetheless has an air of confidence and steadyness.

Maggie is quite a bit more humble.  She still wears the brown clothing and blue cloak of the temple of Gond, her curly blond hair resting haphazardly on her cloak, and has little visible equitment except a dagger on her belt.   She stows the cloak qhile swimming to put it on when she gets out of the water.  She will mostly be there for her knowledge of the ways of the Gondians, having to rely on her few spells for almost everything.  One arm remains in a sling, preventing her from using a crossbow and significantly slowing her swimming.

-------------------
Everything goes according to plan.  It is night.  Everyone jumps off the boat and swims for shore, finding their way under the bridge and surfacing.  (See the map from earlier in the thread).  Now what?


----------



## Thanee (Dec 16, 2003)

Rahja changes her outfit with a few arcane words and simple gestures to be less hindering underwater. Her skirt shortens considerably during this process. She takes off her boots and cloak and drops them into the small backpack, in which they simply vanish, probably into some extradimensional storage. Her left ankle is adorned with a pearl anklet, which can be seen now.

With a smile, she jumps into the water and it quickly becomes obvious that her swimming ability is magically boosted. She swims about as fast as a human runs on land.

Near the bridge she submerges herself into the water, to dampen the sound, and casts a quick spell (Detect Magic). The water doesn't seem to hinder her in the slightest. She surfaces again and starts to scan the area.

OOC: Stupid question of the day... we are at the bottom of the map, right?


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> OOC: Stupid question of the day... we are at the bottom of the map, right?




Yes.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Near the bridge she submerges herself into the water, to dampen the sound, and casts a quick spell (Detect Magic). The water doesn't seem to hinder her in the slightest. She surfaces again and starts to scan the area.




There is magic in the bridge mechanism, but none on the bridge itself.  There are alarm spells cast in front of the grating.  There is some magic in the towers, but apparently only from personal weapons and such.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 17, 2003)

_Careful with those grates,_ Rahja says in a whisper, _there are spells active, which sound an alarm, if we get too close. We'll have to dispel those, if we are heading this way._


----------



## Thanee (Dec 19, 2003)

OOC: Just so we are talking about the same thing...  Here's what I believe to see in that map... please correct me! 

The building in the center holds the shipyard (basically a hollow building?), the ships can get in and out through the grate and beneath the drawbridge, where the party is right now. The two temples with those guard towers can be visibly accessed only from the inside through the doors marked on the map (there probably is a walkway along the inside of the center building, I guess).

Unfortunately, I cannot read the text written on the map (I can guess some, but it's too blurry to read). Could you post the texts that are written there (just one after the other with no explanations necessary, I'll figure out which they are)? Thank you!


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 19, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> OOC: Just so we are talking about the same thing...  Here's what I believe to see in that map... please correct me!
> 
> The building in the center holds the shipyard (basically a hollow building?), the ships can get in and out through the grate and beneath the drawbridge, where the party is right now. The two temples with those guard towers can be visibly accessed only from the inside through the doors marked on the map (there probably is a walkway along the inside of the center building, I guess).
> 
> Unfortunately, I cannot read the text written on the map (I can guess some, but it's too blurry to read). Could you post the texts that are written there (just one after the other with no explanations necessary, I'll figure out which they are)? Thank you!




(Roughly top to bottom)

Bridge over river and grating
Building, 100ft tall
Guards Towers (40 tall, not counting the buildings they are on).
Temple of Gond (the one on the left), 70ft tall
Round (topped) Building, 80ft tall at peak
Platform, 20ft under bridge
Grating
Drawbridge
Dock
River-->Sea

There are doors to the towers on the roof level of the buildings they are on.
You have no idea what the building with the ships is like inside.  However, the tube-like tunnels between it and the temples are a couple stories up, so presumedly its not entirely hollw, as it seems that it must have upper levels.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 19, 2003)

Elone nods.  "I can dispel the wards, though I worry someone might notice if the wards were to drop - is there any other way up?  Somewhere we could climb, perhaps?"


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 19, 2003)

Elone considers further.  She nudges Ubaar.  "Remember how we set off the wards before?  With the critter?"  She thinks.  "Solonor's creatures would not be harmed, and it might be interesting - we could perhaps hide invisibly by while people came to look.  Or we could use the distraction to sneak in elsewhere...."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 19, 2003)

_We want to get one of those ships, right? So using the grate here as a distraction would not be very helpful, as this seems to be the way we have to leave this building with the ship eventually! We also have to consider, that we might need to shut down those guard towers, otherwise they might be able to hinder our exit in some way._


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _We want to get one of those ships, right? So using the grate here as a distraction would not be very helpful, as this seems to be the way we have to leave this building with the ship eventually! We also have to consider, that we might need to shut down those guard towers, otherwise they might be able to hinder our exit in some way._




It seems easy enough to sneak by them.  They are more intended to watch the bridge than the platforms below it.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 24, 2003)

Elone shrugs.  "Perhaps so."

OOC: Is there a way up that doesn't involve the grates, now that we're here?


----------



## Thanee (Dec 24, 2003)

_I think we should dispel those alarms, then Ines can look for mundane traps of sort, and afterwards we open the grate and move in that way. At the very least we should be closest to our target then. What do you think?_ Rahja shrugs. _We don't know what's inside, so every way can be the wrong one._


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 24, 2003)

Elone looks for a consensus from the group, and readies her dispel.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 28, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Elone looks for a consensus from the group, and readies her dispel.




You are all still in the water, but you can still reach the bars to dispel the alarm.  The spray and noise fro mthe water flowing down combines with the cover of the bridge to keep you well-hidden. Elone sucessfully dispels the alarm.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 28, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Ines looks to Elone and nods confirmation. "I will do what I can. I'm pretty confident that I can get that grate open if it's trapped."
> 
> _At least for you guys. It may kill me, but I'll get that grate opened if it's the last thing I do. I HAVE to do SOMETHING helpfull!_ Ines thinks as she looks at the map trying to force the others to take their eyes off of her.




OOC: Hmm... could you let Ines do that on auto-pilot? It's what she plans to do anyways, and someone needs to check the grates for mundane traps now, which only Ines really can, I suppose.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> OOC: Hmm... could you let Ines do that on auto-pilot? It's what she plans to do anyways, and someone needs to check the grates for mundane traps now, which only Ines really can, I suppose.




Ines arrives without a problem, and is pretty sure that there are no traps.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 29, 2003)

_Time to get in, what do you think?_

Rahja casts a few spells before the group proceeds, namely Mage Armor, False Life, See Invisibility and Shield.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 30, 2003)

Elone nods.  "Solonor is best served through action.  We should proceed, but cautiously."  She also casts her buffing spells before they enter the grate (cat's grace, bull's strength, bear's endurance, magic vestement, and gmw (if it is now a shortened duration - don't have 3.5.   ))  Got a 5, a 2, and a 2 on the stats, so +5 dex, +2 str, +2 con.  She's had the persistant divine favor cast since this am, and she will offer to transfer her hold person or cause fear to any of the other party members through imbue with spell ability.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 31, 2003)

OOC: 3.5 Spells can be found in the 3.5 SRD  check the Rules Forum for a link.

In short... Bull's Strength, etc. are only 1 min./level and give a flat +4 enhancement bonus now, Magic Vestment is the same and Greater Magic Weapon still has the high duration, but only grants +1 per 4 levels now, also bow and ammunition enhancement bonuses do not stack anymore.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 31, 2003)

Hmmmm.  Thought they went to 10/lvl.  Dang.  I need to revise my spell list real quick, remove one gmw, stuff like that.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 5, 2004)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Hmmmm.  Thought they went to 10/lvl.  Dang.  I need to revise my spell list real quick, remove one gmw, stuff like that.




Kinda wondering where everyone else went...


----------



## Thanee (Jan 6, 2004)

OOC: Well, I'm here.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 7, 2004)

ooc: As am I.    I haven't been able to revise the list very well, but I'm going to go on w/o doing so for now, I think.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 8, 2004)

ooc: I haven't been completely 'in' to playing online recently, but it fortunately looks like I haven't missed much.   yayy!

But how many people are playing anymore?


----------



## Thanee (Jan 8, 2004)

OOC: Us three, as well as Shaff and Mithreander, both are painfully absent, however.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 9, 2004)

OOC: I'm still here too, just waitin' for something to happen.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 9, 2004)

I will attempt to contact the others before continuing.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 12, 2004)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> I will attempt to contact the others before continuing.




Ok, well, hopefully the other will show up later.

So you are still outside of the grate, the traps having been disarmed.  The running water is pretty loud, so there is no danger of them hearing you in the tower unless you are very loud.  The grating is made of vertical and horizontal iron bars over an inch thick, each about a foot apart.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 12, 2004)

Elone looks to the more larcenoursly inclined in the party to lead from here.  '"It is likely there are mechanical traps, as well as magical - you will lead the way?"


----------



## Thanee (Jan 12, 2004)

_“I can check for magical traps or alarms, my spell is still running. I'm sure Ines will take care of the mechanical stuff. Now let's get on!”_

With that Rahja moves closer to the grates, with the intention to open them slowly and carefully.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“I can check for magical traps or alarms, my spell is still running. I'm sure Ines will take care of the mechanical stuff. Now let's get on!”_
> 
> With that Rahja moves closer to the grates, with the intention to open them slowly and carefully.




The grates look like there is some sort of mechanical way to open them like a porticulus from somewhere else, but there is no obvious way to open it form here.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 13, 2004)

_“Hmmm... looks like they only open from the inside. I can get most of us behind the grate without opening it, tho, and then we can just open it from there.”_


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 13, 2004)

Elone nods.  "Best be done with it, and move on - Solonor only knows who might have knowledge that the wards have been deactivated...."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 13, 2004)

_“Right, we shouldn't waste time.”_

Rahja nods and casts a _Dimension Door_ taking Elone, Ubaar and Ines with her behind the Grate. She will target a point she can see, where she already knows that there is nothing magical (within 60').


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Right, we shouldn't waste time.”_
> 
> Rahja nods and casts a _Dimension Door_ taking Elone, Ubaar and Ines with her behind the Grate. She will target a point she can see, where she already knows that there is nothing magical (within 60').




She is able to do so, altohugh that still leaves Maggie and Jaina behind.  The tunnel goes on for a bit until an area of permanent darkness is reached.  There is a door on the side of the tunnel.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 15, 2004)

_“Oh well, looks like we won't find a way to open the grates quickly, I'll better fetch the others as well. No good idea to split up so early.”_

With that Rahja turns back _blinks_ through the grate and merges the party together with another _Dimension Door_.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Oh well, looks like we won't find a way to open the grates quickly, I'll better fetch the others as well. No good idea to split up so early.”_
> 
> With that Rahja turns back _blinks_ through the grate and merges the party together with another _Dimension Door_.




That happens as expected.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 16, 2004)

Elone sighs.  "These thrice-damned passages and lock systems.  Solonor's faithful do not waste time with such...contrivances.  How can faith even blossom in such a ... mechanical environment?"

She's clearly agitated, and anxious to be out of this place.  She looks at Rahja, and Ines.  "You are openers, are you not?"


----------



## Thanee (Jan 16, 2004)

Rahja shrugs. _“I'm not really skilled in opening locks and such, if you mean that. I usually use my spells to get past such hindrances, but they will be quickly depleted, if we don't find another way.”_ With that she looks to Ines, who might have more mundane ways of checking and opening the door.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Rahja shrugs. _“I'm not really skilled in opening locks and such, if you mean that. I usually use my spells to get past such hindrances, but they will be quickly depleted, if we don't find another way.”_ With that she looks to Ines, who might have more mundane ways of checking and opening the door.




From wat you know aobut the layout of the area, that door would probably lead to the Temple of Umberlee, or else to a very narrow hallywat into the building, though thats not all that likely.  You do not know waht is beyond the darkness, however.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 22, 2004)

Rahja taps with her foot while looking further down the corridor, staring into the darkness and pondering what might be protected by that...


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 22, 2004)

OOC: Is our rogue still here?


----------



## Thanee (Jan 23, 2004)

OOC: I doubt it, unfortunately. Mithreander hasn't shown up even in his own games for a while...


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 24, 2004)

OOC: So, another roll call - are we down to 2 again?


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 30, 2004)

I've been checking in periodically, but it doesn't seem that there's enough interest all 'round to warrant continuing...


----------



## Thanee (Jan 30, 2004)

OOC: Hmm... we were also waiting for a response from Ubaar.


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 4, 2004)

ooc: oh, sorry - what was he supposed to do?  LOL

Ubaar wakes up from sleeping and asks, "Hey - what I miss?"


----------



## Thanee (Feb 6, 2004)

OOC:  - I've seen Mithreander back posting... if he would join in, we could actually continue?


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> OOC:  - I've seen Mithreander back posting... if he would join in, we could actually continue?




Wow, hey, lookie, people have been posting.  I'm up to getting this back...

Reaper:  They breached thegrates undetected.  Now there is a hall with a door (apparently to the temple of Umberlee) near the middle and an area of magical darkness at the end.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm still here, and more'n willing to continue if we get more than 2 players.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 9, 2004)

OOC: Same here.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 9, 2004)

*bump for Mith*


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 9, 2004)

*OOC:*


Yay! Found the thread, finally... now All I have to do is read... 3 pages of updates, though the last one looks light on content, so I hope it won't take long. I'll edit this post with a true post once I have figured out where we are.







Ines, looking over the door they came to, and moving to the light from the shadows she had been in, she searches for traps and locks. "Sorry I couldn't help with the grate... I was distracted, but it appears that you did not need me. Perhaps I'll have better luck with the door."

_I don't think you're needed at all... more like they're just putting up with you._


----------



## Thanee (Feb 9, 2004)

_“I hope so, if we don't find a way to open the doors that bar our way, we won't get very far in here.”_


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 10, 2004)

Ines goes to work on the door, first searching for arcane traps, then macanical, and then tackles the traps she finds. After that, she'll deal with the locking mechinism.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 10, 2004)

Elone nods, peering nervously into the darkness at the end of the hall.  "That darkness - should I dispel it before we go any further?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 11, 2004)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Ines goes to work on the door, first searching for arcane traps, then macanical, and then tackles the traps she finds. After that, she'll deal with the locking mechinism.




The door is locked but not trapped.  It seems to be in good working order and is probably used rather often.  Ines opens it, and sees that it does in fact lead into the temple of Umberlee, since the hallways are coated in magiacally-preserved ice depicting storms and tidal waves with sea serpants of various sorts slithering through them.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 11, 2004)

Ines smiles as her picks successfully circumvent the door. She then continues in front of the group, trying to stay in any shadows that are present and search for traps, though she does not expect many, seeing how often this corridor is traveled.

"Where to know?" she asks in a near whisper, wishing for that enchantment the other mage had cast on her previously, so that she did not have to actually make a noise. Oh well, 'if wishes were wings, then even pigs would fly.'


----------



## Thanee (Feb 11, 2004)

OOC: Erm, that was already done! Nothing to see here... 
Mith's post right after this is obsolete, too. Doh! Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 11, 2004)

*OOC:*


Hey! I feel mislead!


----------



## Thanee (Feb 11, 2004)

_“So should we check out this temple first? Or try the darkness ahead?”_

Rahja concentrates on her _Detect Magic_ spell and looks into the corridor leading to the temple of Umberlee meanwhile.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 12, 2004)

Ines looks at the darkness, and strains to hear anything within it or beyond it. Shrugging, finnaly, he says "To the temple, since that's our ultimate destination."


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 13, 2004)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Ines looks at the darkness, and strains to hear anything within it or beyond it. Shrugging, finnaly, he says "To the temple, since that's our ultimate destination."




(Reminder of your mission:  You had been planning to break into the center building, sabotage the new ships they were building, steale the best one, and using its seige weapons (which are also supposedly new and powerful designs) to destroy the temples.  I suppose you can change your strategy, but if you are sticking with that, the route is forward not into the temple of Umberlee.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 13, 2004)

Elone shakes her head.  "If we are to do this, we had best do it quickly.  Which way to the shipyard?"


----------



## Thanee (Feb 13, 2004)

_“I can only guess, that it is behind this darkness... maybe it's actually best if you dispel it, as you said, Elone.”_


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 13, 2004)

Ines shrugs. "Oh ya, the ship yards. Well, I guess there's no reason to go through the temple then, is there? Okay, lets do this. Can you dispell it? If not, then I'll lead."


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 14, 2004)

*OOC:*


 aha! cool... players. action. 






Ubaar peers down the hallway to see if his senses can pierce the gloom.
(Darkvision)


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 14, 2004)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> aha! cool... players. action.
> ...




Darkvision fails to penetrate this darkness.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 14, 2004)

Elone nods, and concentrates for a moment, muttering a quick prayer to Solonor, then casts Dispel Magic on the darkness.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 16, 2004)

Recognising the spell, Ines nods and waits for the darkness to disipate. In the meantime, she'll take to the shadows so that if there is anyone or thing beyond the darkeness, she wil not be noticed... hopefully.


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 16, 2004)

Ines, seeing nothing happening with the darkness wonders at it. _Well, we may just have to go through it._ With that thought, she starts to move towards the wall of darkness in it's unnatural presence and starts to proceed through it, listening for anything that may be there. _It's probably the best that it could not be displaced, for it would be odvious if the darkness just suddonly disappeared._. She searches the ground in the darkenss for any traps as she moves forward, incase that was the reason for the darkness, as well as any branches in the hall that the darkenss may be potentially hiding.


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 16, 2004)

Elone watches the darkness, hoping it will fade away, so that they won't *bump* their heads as they enter.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 17, 2004)

_“I wonder what's hidden by this darkness,”_ Rahja says.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 23, 2004)

_“Will we ever find out?”_


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 23, 2004)

zvxzc


----------



## Thanee (Mar 23, 2004)

OOC: Thanks for letting us know. And good look with your finals!


----------

